# TOC Wood Rim Makers Info



## filmonger

*Wood Rim Makers Info ( TOC ) - Info on all the early mfg's*

I thought I would share some information on the Wood Rim Makers from the TOC. I will try and give each maker their own area in the thread. This also ties into the Wood Rim makers Mark thread ( http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?56709-All-wood-rim-makers-marks ) for those who are researching their rims. This is the link to help with restoration advice ( http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?57767-Straightening-my-wood-rims&highlight=straightening )

As an FYI here are also some Modern Wood rim makers

Noah Stutzman - from Ohio ..... Stutzman Wheel Shop 330-897-1391 Address: 33656 Cr 12 Baltic, OH 43804. He likes letters even better! 

CB Italia - Italy http://www.cbita.it/?page_id=113&lang=en

Cerchi Ghisallo - Italy http://www.cerchiinlegnoghisallo.com/homeeng.php


----------



## filmonger

*Fairbanks - Boston Rim Co. & Boston Wood Rim Co*

Fairbanks - Boston Rim Co. Info

A C Fairbanks. was born in Sterling, MA 1852 & in 1868 Moved to Boston....he then worked in Quincy market for about a year and in 1870 he decided to join his brothers fountain syringe business until 1879. In 1875 when he was 23 he started manufacturing Banjo's A C Fairbanks-maker, Boston. In June 17 1879 he had a design patent for Rubber Fountain -Syringe granted Pat No D11248. - After he took out the Patent he manufactured these himself for a few years. His son _Curtis Stowell Fairbanks_ is born Oct 25 1879. In 1880 at the age of 28 he began to manufacture Banjo's , Mandolins & Guitars as _Fairbanks and Cole_ at 121 Court St.His Daughter _Ethel Conant Fairbanks_ is born Dec 22, 1881. In 1884 his son _Albert Henry Fairbanks_ is Born June 18 1884. He also takes out a Banjo case Patenet Oct 21 1884 Pat no. 306731. In 1885 he takes out another Patent for a Tuning Peg support July 14 1885 Pat No. 322054 and another on Oct 6 1885 for a bowl shaped metal tone chamber then another on March 29 1887 for a perforated tube tone ring, bracket band, shoe style neck clamp Pat no 360.005. In 1889 his daughter _Grace Francis Fairbanks_ is born May 28 1889. In 1890 A C Fairbanks & Co. introduced the Electric banjo and *Fairbanks, Sunburn & Cole - Bicycle Manufacturer was added to his stable*. On March 11 1890 Pat no 423.231 metal tone ring, grooved tension hoop and Dec 30 1890 Pat no 443510 Electric & Curtis tone rings were granted.

*In 1892 A C fairbanks introduced wood rims for Bicycles & recv'd patents in 1893-1897*

in 1893 at the age of 41 A. C. Fairbanks Company, inc recv'd 2 more patents .... One for a tone ring truss jan 10 1893 Pat no 489.470 another in *May 9, 1893 for Laminated bicycle rim similar to his multilayer banjo rim* and a third in Dec 5 1893 Pat no 510.335 for mandolin body and tailpiece.

He serve on the Sommerville city council & was reelected in 1894 - in this same year he sold his interest in the Fairbanks Banjo Company. 

*In 1894 Fairbanks Wood Rim Co., was located at 5 Appleton St. and operated as a bicycle company.* _In this same year he also went to Europe as they also had a plant in England by this time._ He was granted another Patenet Dec 1894 Pat no 530172 for a reinforced area of wooden rim to accommodate tire valve.

*1895 - he was granted a patent April 9th pat no 537188 for a waterproof cloth covering on wooden bicycle rim.*
1896 at the age of 44 he moved to Tonowanda, N.Y and _sadly in 1897 Grace Francis fairbanks Died on May 11th._
*He was granted another Patent Dec 7 1897 Pat no 594939 for adjustable bicycle hand grips.*

*In 1904 at the age of 52 a large fire destroys Fairbanks co and it is sold to Vega*

In 1906 at the age of 54 he had worked for 13 years at the Water proof Paint co. Watertown, MA & served the last few years as President

In 1919 at the age of 67 he died on Oct 10........ His sons - Curtis Stowell died March 13 1945 and Albert Henry died June 28 1945


http://hschwartz.com/FairbanksBanjos...hronology.html

He patented quite a few things and as you can see is also known for his banjo's .... He even introduced an electric banjo in the late 1890's.

He was a member and officer of the National Wood Rim Manufacturers Association in the day along with many others. 

He owned the Fairbanks Wood Rim Co of Bradford PA, Boston Wood rim Co .

Fairbanks also made rims for Constrictor as part of their European business model 






This is from The Wheel in 1898 and Explains how they make their rims.





















This gives you an idea of how many rims they made yearly





Expanding into Canada 1897 - 1898 by buying Hurndall Wood Rim Co of Canada.


----------



## filmonger

*Lamination vs Single piece*

Fairbanks talks about Laminated rims vs Single piece construction.


----------



## filmonger

*Art Vs Nature - Wood rim*

Here they talk about Laminated Rims and why wood works so well as a material for rims

















Here is an article about Quality by the Manager of the Boston Laminated Wood rim ( Fairbanks other co )


----------



## filmonger

*Dunlop Deal for Fairbanks*

This is about Fairbanks deal with Dunlop and his attempt to break into the English market













Fairbanks Dunlop Ad





Consolidation of offices


----------



## filmonger

*E. J. Lobdell - American Wood rim co.*

Edward James Lobdell (1859-1925) was one of the biggest employers in Marietta Ohio. Looks like he started the plant in Marietta in 1890. It looks like the plant was located on the Muskingum Riverbank and was about four stories high on Montgomery Street. They produced hundreds of thousands of rims and Chain guards. They also had another plant there they produced wooden handlebars. Looks like he was a big supporter the the bicycle club there as well - reflecting his name. The Lobdell bicycle club. I have lots of article clips on the club itself if anyone id interested.

There was a huge fire at the rim factory December 1st 1897 at the plant that threatened the 2nd biggest employer. He had the city where he wanted them and tried to take advantage of his position by threatening to leave and relocate in another city.

In 1901 E J Lobdell who had operated various manufacturing enterprises in Massachusetts and Ohio relocated his business to Onaway in order to be closer to the Lumber which his American Wood Rim Co relied upon. The reality is that the city gave him an offer he could not refuse. After the 1st fire in Marietta he had sought various offers from other cities to relocate his business to and put the squeeze on the local politicians to sweeten the pie in order for him to stay. This of course was a standard business practise at the turn of the century - I guess very little has changed. At the time of the move American Rim company was one of the leading producer of wooden bicycle rims - he expanded to include wooden steering wheels for the automotive industry at the time. At the time they said 60% of the worlds steering wheels were produced by them. This plant was also destroyed by fire January 14 1926.





Marietta Ohio Plant





July 2nd 1896 Marietta Leader





Kuntz absorbed into American Wood Rim Co


----------



## filmonger

*Lobdel bicycle club*

Just some clippings of the Lobdell Bicycle Club when the Wood rim plant was there in Marietta Ohio.





















A Picture of the club at the Muskingum Boathouse around 1900 - the boat house was destroyed in 1913


----------



## filmonger

*Lobdell moves wood rim production to Onaway*

This is part of the reason he moved the plant to Onaway:

   In 1900 Merrit Chandler already owned 40,000 acres of hardwood timber in the Onaway area.  This
hardwood was payment for his service of building part of the Petoskey to Presque Isle area road.
To insure the future growth of the Onaway area, Chandler restricted the sale of his hardwood holdings
to the lumber companies willing to move into the Onaway area and employ the settlers.  No industry
was willing to venture into such desolate country; therefore the land was not touched for many
years.

   In 1900 the Huron Handle and Manufacturing Company, located in Alpena was affected by the 
scarcity of timer.  The company accepted Chandler's offer and moved its sawmill and handle 
factory to Onaway that fall.  By February 1901, the Huron Handle and Manufacturing Company
was ready for operation.  The Huron Handle Company had started the Northern Michigan Railroad
and was making broom handles, coat hangers, flooring and dimension stock.  Chandler's dream
was becoming a reality.

   It was about this time that Lobdell was looking at fierce competition and the American Wood
Rim Company was formed.  From here we will bring to you at least three pages of information
from the American Wood Rim Company Catalog.

   This catalog was sent out to potential customers.  It has no date and no copywrite.  This 
catalog was printed after the American Wood Rim Co. came to Onaway in 1901.  It belonged to the 
late Joe Eichorn, (Glen Eichorn's father).  Joe's son-in-law Claude Godfrey presented it to
me in July of 1979.  Joe signed this book on October 7, 1931.

   The manufacture of bicycle wood rims was started 21 years ago, and in less than three years
this entirely displaced the all-steel rim by its merit.  The wood rim is resilient and springy
and enhances the life of the tire and, when made properly of fine selected straight-grain maple, 
has proven a very serviceable and lasting construction for bicycles.

   Manufacturers of wood rims multiplied very fast.  There was a total of 24 factories during an
interval of six years manufacturing wood rims, some of which made a cheap rim out of elm wood.  
There were various styles of construction, but the three leading manufacturers of fine quality
wood rims were The Fairbanks-Boston Rim Co., Bradford, Pennsylvania, The Kundtz Bending Co., 
Cleveland, Ohio, and E. J. Lobdell, Marietta, Ohio.  The rims manufactured by these three concerns
were used on nearly all the high-grade bicycles manufactured in the United States.

   The competition became fierce and The American Wood Rim Company was organized and
comprised the following wood rim manufacturers:  The Indiana Novelty Co., Plymouth, Indiana, 
The Fairbanks-Boston Rim Co., Bradford, Pennsylvania, The Kundtz Bending Co., Cleveland, Ohio 
and E. J. Lobdell, Marietta, Ohio.

*Hence the American Wood Rim Company formation*

   It became necessary to purchase a large acreage of standing hard rock maple in Michigan in
order to secure a strictly high-grade, straight-grain selected maple suitable to manufacture into 
high-grade wood rims.  The owners of the American Wood Rim Company organized The Lobdell-Emery
Mfg. Co., purchased 28,000 acres of the finest standing hard rock maple forest in the southern
peninsula of Michigan, and erected a very large saw mill and woodwork manufacturing plant in
Onaway in 1901.  There was an annual cut of 20,000,000 feet of hard rock maple per annum, so
as to manufacture from this timber straight-grain hard rock maple rim strips suitable for the rim
work.
The percentage of straight-grain maple suitable for bicycle wood rim strips for each 1,000 feet of lumber
cut, did not exceed from 12 to 15 percent.  Therefore it was necessary to install a large woodworking
manufacturing plant to work up the balance of the lumber after selecting the wood rim stock from it.  It
required 20,000,000 feet of hard maple to select a sufficient quantity of straight-grain maple strips to supply
the trade of The American Wood Rim Company in the United States.The American Wood Rim Company was able to produce the high grade fine quality finish of wood rims at reasonable
prices because they have to did not pay freight on raw material, the same being at their door.  There was also no
fuel expense to run their 1,250 horse power wood rim plant owing to the reuse of waste from their large saw mill 
and woodwork manufacturing plant, and because of their overhead being at a minimum cost owing to the selling force 
and the office force of both companies being combined.

   The price of raw material for bicycle wood rims had advanced 40 percent in five years, but The American
Wood Rim Company stockholders owning a large acreage of standing hard maple timber were protected in their
supply for the next 12 to 15 years to come.

   The rock maple forests at the time were controlled and owned by a very few large lumber concerns, and the
finest quality of hard rock maple is in the northern half of the southern peninsula of Michigan.  The use of
this wood has increased very rapidly over the course of 10 years for other manufacturing purposed and without
this production of raw material The American Wood Rim Company would be unable to manufacture the large output
which they were furnishing to the bicycle manufacturers and jobbers and the automobile manufacturers.

*Another Fire on Jan 14 1926...... Lobdell moved again this time to Alma.*

Within days, thousands of persons picked up their personal belongings and set out in search of new employment. The company announced that they would not rebuild in Onaway because it would take too much time and instead relocated in the vacant building s in Alma. Everyone who worked in the Onaway plant was offered a job if he or she followed the company in its move.


----------



## filmonger

*Lobell Bicycle rim materials and quality*

LOBDELL BICYCLE WOOD RIMS

 Just what constitutes a good, serviceable rim?

   In the first place, a rim must be made of correct material and by proper methods to stand up under hard
work it is subjected to. Lobdell Rims had a reputation as the best rims made. In the old days they were made from second-growth hickory, but when this material was exhausted, something else had to be used.  Straight-grained maple was the best material known to the lumber industry for making bicycle wood rims.  It was the most expensive maple cut. We do not believe any other rim manufacturer in this country used as good as material or as careful and thorough methods in producing rims as The American Wood Rim Company.

MATERIAL USED IN LOBDELL RIMS

Lobdell Rims were made from straight-grain maple and as one of the largest hard-wood manufacturers in the state
of Michigan, the rim strips were selected from a cut of over 20,000,000 feet of maple lumber each year, these being
from 12 to 15 percent of straight-grain stock suitable for our grade of rim strips, out of this large production
of lumber.  The rim material was cured out of doors, and today we have in our yard $150,000 worth of this selected
straight-grain material, which was air-dried 10 months or more before using, ready to make up into rims to the 
customers' requirements. This material had advanced in price $8.50 per thousand, which added just so much extra cost to each rim. Regardless of this advance, Lobdell Rims continued to be made of this material and at the same price as heretofore. This selected straight-grain maple lumber steadily advanced in price from year to year, however, the extensive production enables them to use this selected stock exclusively in Lobdell Rims.

PROCESS OF MANUFACTURE

After the strips were thoroughly air-dried, they were cut to proper length, placed in a steel drum, closed airtight,
and then hot steam was turned into it to soften the strips ready for bending. The strips were then bent and in the bending process the grain of the strip was compressed by end pressure, which does not stretch the outside grain of the strip, thereby toughening the fiber of the wood very materially and this also eliminates any liability to split. This process was adopted and used by the most skillful and scientific wood benders in the United States, and was the only correct process at the time for bending wood so it retains its full strength, resiliency and lasting qualities.

Rim Colors





Rim Joint Patent April 24 1917 Pat no. 1,223,990





The two ends are then clamped together in a low-degree heat dry house, thereby taking all the moisture from
the wood. After a thorough drying the ends are cut off to make the correct size rim wanted, dovetailed and 
put together with the best glue we can buy. Steel clamps hold the joint in place until the glue is firmly set.

The rim is then carried to the turning room and fastened securely in a jig on a machine, which forms the outside
of tire seat. The rim is revolved at high speed against cutting tools set to gauge. The next operation is turning 
the inside of the rim to form, and is accomplished in the same manner as described above, only the cutting tool is
on the inside of the rim circle. They are next carried to the inspection room, and if the slightest knot or burl is
discovered, the rim is at once discarded and used for crating purposes. 

The rims are next sanded. This is done by holding emery paper of fine quality against the rim, revolving at high 
speed. The valve hole is then drilled and rims are sent to the finishing department.

The rim is first given a coat of lead mixed with the best grade of linseed oil we can buy. After thoroughly
drying, they are hand rubbed. Then four coats of enamel are applied with a hand rubbing between each, then a final
coat of high-luster varnish. This finish is lasting and withstands the weather perfectly. Next the spoke holes are
drilled by special automatic machines set to the drilling desired. Each hole is correctly spaced, staggered and 
countersunk. The machines are absolutely accurate, drilling every hole uniformly. This insures a true-running
wheel, for every spoke is in line, the pull evenly distributed and any possible side strain avoided.

After another careful inspection rims are carried to the shipping department where they are carefully and
securely crated, insuring delivery in a No. 1 condition.

Lobdell Rims are made to fit the various types of tires and in a variety of finishes that take care of the most
exacting requirements.

Specify Lobdell Rims on your bicycles and satisfy your customers.

Lack of space forbids a more detailed description of Lobdell Rims and their production. A careful perusal of this
leaflet will, however, convince you the Lobdell Rims are made of the right material, by proper methods and are the rims
for you to use on your bicycle beyond the vast superiority of Lobdell Rims over all others. 

Our branch factory, near Paris, France, produced many thousand wood rims the past season and the demand for wood
rims in Europe is increasing each year. More evidence of Lobdell Rims superiority.

SUPERIORITY OF WOOD RIMS OVER STEEL

Steel rims have no life, spring or resiliency and, when the tire receives a blow in use, ti must stand the entire shock, 
which shortens its life very materially.

The wood rim, if air-dried properly, retains its life and resiliency and, when the tire receives a shock, it springs
back, easing the blow, which lengthens the life of the tire. Actual tests made under the following conditions proved our
claim conclusively: Two wheels were employed, one built-up with a wood rim and the other with steel, both fitted with
tires. These wheels were caused to run against a wooden pulley 2-feet wide, having three-quarter-inch round moldings
placed squarely across and at angles on the face of the pulley.

Both pulleys and wheels were run at a high rate of speed with the tire pressure against pulley at about the same
pressure a rider's weight would be on the road. The tire mounted on the wood rim lasted one-third longer than on the
steel.

This is conclusive evidence of the wood rims' merit over steel, in addition to which the rider enjoys ease and 
comfort that he cannot secure on any other type of rim.

A bicycle fitted with wood rims last longer, rides easier, has a better appearance and is far superior in every
way.

The above applies to the solid heavy steel rim, which is brazed together. There is, however, great merit in a very light steel lining 
(not brazed), mounted on a wood rim. This produces a rim with a light-steel lining, having the same resiliency as the
all-wood. This yupe of rim also has a perfect watershed, is very stiff and remains true under the severest usage.

This wood steel-lined rim has met with a large sale, and is becoming more popular each year. It is made for cement, 
Dunlop and clincher tires.

This steel-lined clincher rim made the single-clinch tire possible, and you have Mr. E.J. Lobdell to thank, for he
alone is responsible for this rim, which enables you to sell a bicycle fitted with clincher tires at a reasonable
price.


----------



## filmonger

*Lobdell's move to Alma MI in 1926*

On the morning of Thursday, January 14, 1926 fire broke out in the company’s sanding machine and spread spontaneously through the blowers to different parts of the room.

In the few hours that followed, Onaway’s main means of livelihood went up in smoke and although the city still exists, it has never reached the proportion it was on that historical day.

With the presence of the American Wood Rim Co. and its sister company, the Lobdell Emerey Manufacturing Co., Onaway experienced tremendous growth in its early year. The big industry, along with the profitable timber business made Onaway the biggest little town in northern Michigan.

According to one report, Onaway had two newspapers, three lawyers, four doctors, three large hotels, 17 saloons, nine churches, two bakeries, a fairgrounds, racetrack and an opera house in the pre-fire days.

The figure varies, but Onaway’s population was approximately 4,000 and the two huge industries employed anywhere from 1200 to 1500 persons.

The Lobdell Emery Manufacturing co. was involved in lumbering, sawmill operations and the making of such products as dowels, broom handles, and coat hanger stock.

The American Wood Rim Co., was the world’s largest and finest producer of automobile steering wheels and bicycle rims. For a number of years the company made all the steering wheels with either malleable iron or aluminum spiders. The aluminum spiders were all molded and finished in the plant while the malleable iron castings were purchased from outside sources.

During its last few years in Onaway, the American Wood Rim Co. introduced the all-wood steering wheel with only the hub made of steel. Some of the automobile rims were made of maple or beech, but the better ones were of black walnut with a black walnut or mahogany finish.

The bicycle rims were made of hard rock maple or beech. All the wood used in manufacturing the wheels and rims was from the surrounding forests owned by Lobdell-Emery.

There was a great interest in the automobile steering wheel business while it was in Onaway. Robert Shaw, in charge of the company’s sales office at the time of the fire, estimated that more than 100 companies were making cars and trucks during that period.

"The automobile was one of the chief subjects of conversation among all people." Shaw recalled. "The virtues of different cars and new improvements being made were prime subjects of discussion and often arguments."

According to Shaw, the American wood Rim Co. sold steering wheels for the Elmore, the Cartercar, the Scripps-Booth, and the Oakland. They also sold their products to Durant Motors who manufactured the Durant, the Flint, the Star, the Sheridan, the Locomobile , as well as the Sampson tractor.

It was William Durant who followed his dream and founded General Motors.

Another automobile company to install Onaway steering wheels was Oldsmobile, the first mass producer of cars in the United States which soon became America’s largest producer. Although it’s impossible to list all of its customers, the American Wood Rim co., which specialized in making wheels for medium and higher priced vehicles, supplied practically all the wheels for trucks and some tractors. During World War I the company supplied the great four-wheel drive trucks.

With this in mind, Marshall Whitshire coined the phrase, "Onaway Steers the World" and received $5 from the Chamber of Commerce for his suggestion. By today’s standards that does not seem like much money, but in those days it represented several work days for the common laborer.

Fred Warner, who was working at the time of the fire, says the top wage for the common laborer at the time was $.40 an hour. "But a dollar in those days was all yours," he adds. Employees of the company worked 10 hours a day, six days a week.

Gladys Warner, Fred’s wife, made $.17 and hour working in the Lobdell store in 1926. The Warners, like hundreds of others, followed Lobdell-Emery to Alma where the company relocated in the former Republic Trucking company buildings.

Lobdell - Emery Plant 1926


----------



## filmonger

*1926 Lobdell move*






FOUR PERISH IN FIRE

Fire broke out at 8:30 in the morning when a spark was apparently drawn from a shaft into the blower s of a sanding machine. Several pipes led from the machine which spread the fire to different parts of the room.

The city fire department and company employees battled the blaze but strong southerly winds of blizzard velocity spread the fire through the north wood working sections of the plant.

Production units of the American Wood Rim Co. and the Lobdell-Emery Co. were destroyed but the sawmill, foundry, nickel plating department, and lumber yards were not gutted as they were heavily guarded by firefighters.

A call went out to the Cheboygan Fire Department for additional hose but it arrived too late. The reserve water reservoirs were exhausted and necessitated the shutting off of the city water for four hours while the pumps replenished the supply.

Four men lost their lives in the fire. The loss of Fred VanPfoff, Lorenzo D. Smith, John Tate, and Eugene Precour cast a shadow on the whole community. Stephen Hell was believed to have perished but was found later in his boarding place.

Mrs. Gordon (Ruth) Stiles was Lorenzo Smith’s youngest daughter, Smith 52 at the time of his death had eight children, most of them grown up and married.

He worked alone as a saw filer in a small room. It was believed he was trapped in the room because of his distance from other workers.

John Tate was also the father of eight. He was 42 years old with his youngest being a three year old daughter.

Tate, whose wife Mary worked for the company as a sander, was a gluer and worked the presses. He made good wages for his piece work- about $5 or $6 a day. The family received $14 a week in compensation for a short period of time following the tragedy. "It ain’t like today where they run to welfare." Says John Tate, Jr., who was 13 at the time of his father’s death. The Tates moved to Alma with the company where Mary continued working until the depression hit. Then they returned to Onaway.

Eugene Precour died while trying to save the rest of the men. The 47 year old father of four worked in the sawmill. His eldest daughter was Mrs. Joe Schell who was 15 at the time of her father’s death.

Within days, thousands of persons picked up their personal belongings and set out in search of new employment. The company announced that they would not rebuild in Onaway because it would take too much time and instead relocated in the vacant building s in Alma. Everyone who worked in the Onaway plant was offered a job if he or she followed the company in its move.

Two weeks after the blaze. Hal Whiteley summed up the tragedy in the January 28, 1926 issue of the Advance.

The reduction in the number of homes and number of men employed here are consequent loss in volume of business, means of a certainly losses to the individual retail merchants and to the public services such as the Bank, Power Company, newspaper, ect., adjustment of all lines to meet the new conditions and problems."

Whiteley, on an optimistic note, said that the city would certainly recover its losses but it would take hard work and togetherness to repair the damage. He pointed out that Onaway still had a plant, growing tourist trade, and above all, agriculture and stock raising.

"Old Dame Rumor" was meanwhile trying to picture a sad state of affairs in the school district. The school board in response to the rumors, reported that there was no need for alarm, that everyone would remain on the payroll until the end of the current session. The board reported that the district owed only $9,000 from bonded indebtedness on the buildings.

The school board also said that the situation would be re-evaluated in July 1926, because there was sure to be a decrease in overall enrollment for the following year.

Many Onaway merchants were left holding the bag following the fire and exodus from the city.

Hal Whiteley, in his :"Round and About" column of September 11, 1975, recalled the aftermath of the fire. "with that loss went individual losses of considerable magnitude. The payroll stopped. Men lost jobs, jobs that seemed so secure and offered in many cases improvements and better standards of living. Merchants stood to lose many of the accounts they were carrying on their books, not that anyone was dishonest, but that with no job, and no payroll, such accounts can seldom be paid when so few save for a rainy day. Along with other values went land values, home and business values."

Whiteley, who owned the Outlook in much the same manner it is today, incorporated the Onaway area news with the Advance several years following the fire because the city could not support a newspaper. As short time later the whole adventure went down the drain..a $10,000 investment.

The Onaway State Bank closed its doors in 1933 which could indirectly be tied to the disaster. The City Fathers found themselves in debt when the valuation of $1,500,000 dropped to $200,000. And, during the depression which followed, Onaway and its empty houses was the natural target of squatters.

The steering wheel company merged and took the name of Lobdell-Emery Manufacturing co. Forest Inks, retired vice president of the company, after 46 years, can still recall working for and with many Onaway persons in Alma.

Inks, who went to work for Lobdell-Emery in April of 1926 for $.30 an hour, said the company stopped manufacturing steering wheels sometime between 1935 and 1940. Bicycle rims ere still made as was nursery furniture, aluminum cooking dishes and other odds and ends. 

Today Lobdell-Emery is largest employer in Alma with a work force of 600 to 700 persons.

Despite all the hardships and ups and downs, Onaway still exists. In the words of Robert Shaw, "Too much praise cannot be given to those who remained, for it was their spirit that made it possible to rebuild Onaway to the fine community which exists today."

Ray Young, a summer resident like Shaw, recalls working at the Hudson Motor Car Co. in Detroit at the time of the big Onaway fire. "There I learned first hand just what a crippling, crushing blow this fire caused the automobile industry." Young writes. "After their 10 day stock of steering wheels was exhausted they had to drive the otherwise finished cars and trucks off the assembly line with monkey wrenches."

The people of Onaway can certainly be proud of its past history because at one time Onaway did steer the world.

Lobdell-Emmery Wood Rim factory 1910ish





What remains of the factory





The train Used by Lobdell
Lobdell-Emery Manufacturing Co. #2 - s/n 1987  @  Onaway, Michigan
Built  07-06-1907 - Std. gauge - 10" x 12" cylinders - 29½" drivers - 37 tons - 2 trucks
The locomotive operated on the company's Onaway & Northern Michigan Railway.  The note with the photo states this is Lobdell & Bailey RR #2 .  
Photo by K.Gus Smarey of Suttons Bay, Michigan


----------



## filmonger

*Kundtz Wood bicycle rims - Kundtz Bending Co*

Theodore Kundtz is a very interesting Industrialist and his story along with his wood rim business is fascinating. Again his business empire is diverse but interrelated. You will note that due to the fact that he was a Member of the American Wood rim co that there are overlapping interests for many of the wood rim manufacturers. 
 - *The American Wood Rim Company was organized and
comprised the following wood rim manufacturers*:  _The Indiana Novelty Co., Plymouth, Indiana, 
The Fairbanks-Boston Rim Co., Bradford, Pennsylvania, The Kundtz Bending Co., Cleveland, Ohio 
and E. J. Lobdell, Marietta, Ohio._

He is best Known for his sewing machine cabinets & Cleveland's White Sewing Machines. Though he had many many other interests.

His rim construction was composed of a rim inside a rim.





Theodor Kundtz was born July 1, 1852 in Metzenseifen, Hungary and immigrated to America twenty years later. 

Theodor Josephus ‘Tori’ Kundtz was born on July 1, 1852 in Unter-Metzenseifen, Austria-Hungary (now Medzev, Slovakia) to Josephus (a roof framer) and Theresa (Kesselbauer) Kundtz. Theresa, a Lutheran, was not a native of Metzenseifen and is said to have been born in Bratislava (current capital of Slovakia).

Josephus died of tuberculosis in 1866 (aged 44), at which time 14-year-old Theodor took over his father’s woodworking and cabinetry business. Kundtz siblings included a younger brother Emike, and four sisters; Anna, Julia, Theresia and Mary. 

At the age of 21 he decided to seek his fortune amongst the growing Hungarian community in Cleveland, Ohio. Thedor travelled to the Havre where he booked passage on a steamer headed to the United States, arriving on April 20, 1873, and within a few short weeks, his final destination, Cleveland, Cuyahoga County, Ohio.

He eventually became a major designer and producer of automotive bodies and one of Cleveland’s leading industrial giants.  He found employment with Whitworth & Hawkins, a manufacturer of sewing machine tables and cases owned by John Whitworth and Edgar E. Hawkins and located at 9 Frankfort and 31 St. Clair. A similarly named firm engaged in the same line of work (sewing machine cover and case mfg.) was Whitworth & Stewart (William Whitworth and John N. Stewart) whose plant was located at Carter cor. Scranton Ave. 

Hawkins withdrew from business the business shortly thereafter and he was replaced by Sheldon Sickles, the firm’s listing in the 1874 Cleveland Directory being:

“Whitworth & Sickles (J. Whitworth and S. Sickles) mnfrs. of sewing machine cabinet work, office 28 St. Clair.”

Whitworth & Sickles withdrew from business in 1875 and the firm’s assets were acquired by four former employees (G. Gebhard; T. Kundtz; C. Simon and E. Genee) who reorganized it as the Cleveland Cabinet Company. Kundtz’ later used ‘Established 1875’ on his letterhead, which refers to the creation of Cleveland Cabinet Co., not the Theodor Kundtz Co. Cleveland Cabinet’s listing in the 1876 Cleveland Directory follows:

“Cleveland Cabinet Co. (G. Gebhard; T. Kundtz; C. Simon and E. Genee), mnfrs. sewing machine cabinet work, 29 and 31 St. Clair.”

While at the Whitworth Company, a small woodworking establishment where he built cabinets for sewing machines. In 1876, Thomas H. White discovered Theodor Kundtz’ amazing artistry and “by 1879, Kundtz’ small factory had supplied all of White’s cabinetry.” “Fashioning sewing machines into functional art was Theodor Kundtz’ contribution to the industry and the cornerstone of his business success.”  One of the many stories was that in 1876 Thomas White, founder of Cleveland’s White Sewing Machine Co., presented a sewing machine to Kundtz’ wife Agnes in appreciation for her service as laundress to the White family. Theodor constructed a cabinet to house the machine for his wife, and a lifelong business partnership resulted.

Theodor married Agnes Ballasch (born May 18, 1853 in Unter-Metzenseifen, Austria-Hungary to George and Anna Maria [Mullner] Ballasch) on 8 Oct 1874 in Cleveland, Cuyahoga County, Ohio.

Although the couple enjoyed several years of wedded bliss, it soon became apparent that Agnes was incapable of producing offspring, which produced a rift in the marriage as Theodor was determined to have children. Theodore selected his wife’s niece as a more suitable mate and shortly after she graduated from finishing school in 1884, he divorced Agnes and married her niece, Maria T. Ballasch (born on November 21, 1867 in Cleveland, Cuyahoga County, Ohio to Matthias and Anna [Stroempl] Ballasch).

To the blessed union were born ten children: Joseph Peter (b.1887-d.1889); Theodore S. (aka Theodor Kuntz jr. – b.1889-d.1964); Merie Cacelia (m. Tubman, b.1896-d.1981); William Joseph (b.1898-d.1965); Ewald Edmond (b.1901-d.1992); Joseph Erno (b.1902-d.1930 in a plane crash); Irene Mignon (m. Weizer, b.1904-d.1996); Angela Theodora (m. Hueffed, b.1906-d.2000); Leopold Raymond (b.1907-d.1973); and Dorothy Marguer (m. O'Neill, b.1910-d.1998)Kundtz.

*As with all these early factories Fire would play a major role! *

On January 30, 1879 the Cleveland Cabinet Works’ St. Clair St. manufactory was destroyed by fire:

“Fire At Cleveland

“Cleveland, Jan. 30.—A fire this morning destroyed a brick building owned by Wm. Hempy and occupied by Fred Hempy, a planing mill, the Cleveland Cabinet Manufacturing Company, and a paper box factory. The Hempy's loss on the building, stock and machinery is $8,000; no insurance. The losses on the other buildings make the total loss about $20,000.

“The Cleveland Cabinet Company lose $9,000 on stock and machinery; insurance, $3,000.

“On the way to the fire, an engineer on one of the engines was thrown from his seat and badly injured. Four firemen were more or less injured by falling walls.”

Kundtz took his share of the insurance and set up his own business at 122 Elm Street. Prior to 1879 a number of firms supplied White with cases, cabinets and tables, but according to Kundtz biographer, Christopher J. Eiben: 

As White Sewing Machine Co.’s business improved so did Kundtz’s and in 1880 he brought most of his immediate family to Cleveland from Unter-Metzenseifen.

The 1882 Cleveland directory lists him under Sewing Mach. Cabinet Ware:

“Kundtz, Theodor, 122 Elm St.”

He moved to larger facilities one block away in 1883, his entry in the 1884 Cleveland directory under Sewing Machine Cabinets lists two distinct manufactories:

“Kundtz, Theodor; 31 and 101 W. Center.”

During the next decade sales of sewing machines increased exponentially as did Kuntz business which by 1894 encompassed three separate factories, all within 1 block of one other. His Listing in the 1894 Cleveland directory under Sewing Machine Cabinets stating:

“Kuntz, Theodor; W. Center, Washington and Winslow Sts.”

Kundtz employed Hungarian immigrants almost exclusively, many of which were from his home town. As Cleveland’s best-known Metzenseifer resident, Kundtz served a central role in Cleveland’s Metzenseifer and Hungarian community. In 1890 he spearheaded the construction of Clark Ave.’s Hungaria Hall and helped found the Hungarian Savings and Loan Association, which was an outgrowth of his serving as the unofficial Metzenseifer mortgage co.

He was known as ‘Fota’ (father) Kundtz among Cleveland’s Hungarian immigrants, and he and his wife were godparents to numerous children. A White sewing machine would often be presented as a wedding gift if ‘Fota Kundtz’ was amongst the invited.

As his business expanded Kundtz introduced additional product lines, which *included bicycle and carriage wheels* and institutional furniture, the latter being much sought-after by regional communities constructing new schools and churches.

The firm’s church furniture factory was located on Hird Street (now Hird Ave.) in the Cleveland suburb of Lakewood. The firm, popularly known as 'Kundtz Craftsmen', was a reorganization of the Faulhaber Church Furniture Co. which was founded by George Faulhaber, a fellow parishioner of Kundtz’ at the St. Rose Catholic Church.

*He furthered his success by establishing a bicycle-wheel factory.* By early 1900, the Theodor Kundtz Company was one of the first “vertically-integrated” businesses in America and around 1910 had occupied five plants in the Flats employing more than 2500 workers. Theodor Kundtz did not stop there. He expanded his company to include a division called Theodor Kundtz Automobile Bodies that designed and manufactured attractive automobile bodies for many different companies in the early 1900’s. 

With more than fifty years of business success, Theodor Kundtz retired at the age of seventy-two to his enchanting estate located at 13826 Lake Avenue. Just as Theodor had done business on a grand scale, so too was his home, modeled after the beautiful castles he remembered seeing as a child. Constructed over a four-year period (1898-1902), his Lakewood Mansion boasted hand-painted ceilings, stained glass windows, exquisite statues, hand-carved furniture, elaborate fireplaces and even a bowling alley. Despite his enormous financial success, Theodor Kundtz was best known for his kindness toward employees, taking pride in his Hungarian heritage and his extreme generosity. Theodor Kundtz was a man ahead of his time and will long be remembered for his many amazing accomplishments.


----------



## filmonger

*Kunitz Wood Rim Pat*

Here is His Wood rim Pat Dec 28 1897  Pat No 596,424 - It is my understanding that he held 44 patents a small number of these bicycle related.






T. KUNDTZ. 

WHEEL RIM. 1 No. 596,424. Patented Dec. 28,1897. 

UNITED STATES PATENT OFFICE. 

THEODOR KUNDTZ, OF CLEVELAND, OHIO. 

WHEEL-RIM. 

SPECIFICATION forming part of Letters Patent No. 596,424, dated December 28, 1897. 

Application filed February 3,1896. $eria1 No. 577,797. (No model.) 

To all whom it may concern.- 

Be it known that I, THEODOR KUNDTZ, of Cleveland, Cuyahoga county, Ohio, have in- Vented certain new and useful Improvements in VVheel-Rims; and I do hereby declare the following to be a full, clear, and exact description of the invention, such as will enable others skilled in the art to which it pertains to make and use the same. 

My invention relates to improvements in wheel-rims, and more especially to a wooden rim designed for use in the manufacture of bicycle-wheels provided with a tire consisting of an inner tube and a case embracing said tube and held to the wheel-rim by the inflation of the tube. 

The object is to provide a rim designed for a tire of the character indicated that will not be liable to be split longitudinally at the points where the tire-tube case engages the rim. 

With this object in View my invention consists in certain features of construction and combinations of parts hereinafter described, and pointed out in the claims. 

In the accompanying drawings, Figure 1 is a side elevation of a rim embodying my invention. Fig. 2 shows an outer peripheral View of a portion of the rim and shows a portion of the outer piece that forms the concave outer periphery of ther'im broken away to show the comparatively thin cross-grained layer interposed between said piece and the piece that forms the inner and convex periphery of the rim. Fig. 3 is a cross-section of the rim and shows the rim provided with a tire. 

As is well known in the trade, the case of the inner tire-tube of a tire of the character indicated when the tube is inflated is held to the rim by the pressure of the inflated tube and engages depressions or recesses formed within and extending circumferentially of the inner periphery of the rim. A rim provided with said tire is subjected to great strain, having a tendency to split the rim, especially when the wheel strikes an obstruction in the roadway at the points where the tire-case engagesthe rim. 

The object of my invention, therefore, as already indicated, is to provide a wheel-rim strip A, convex upon its inner periphery and concave and curved upon its outer periphery, as shown very clearly in Fig. 3. To the outer and curved concave periphery of strip A is cemented a comparatively thin wooden strip or series of strips B, extending circumferentially and from edge to edge of the concave periphery of strip A. Piece or pieces B are cross-grained-that is, the cross-grained layer B is bent in a line crosswise of its grain into the concavity in strip A and fitted and cemented to the curved walls of said concavity and has its grain running crosswise of said walls and consequently crosswise of the rim. Layer B, when applied, is therefore concave externally in cross-section. The circularlybent wooden tire-receiving strip 0 extends externally of and annularly around layer B and has its inner side convex or shaped to conform to the concave surface of said crossgrained layer B. Strip 0 is preferably cemented to layer B. The central portion of the outer and concave periphery of strip 0 forms the seat for the tire, (see Fig. 3,) and said periphery is, if used for the tire shown in Fig. 3, provided with two depressions or recesses 0 between the central portion and opposite edges, respectively, for receiving the enlarged edges 6 of the tire-case E, that is held to the rim by the inflation of tube D, as already indicated. 

The conavo-convex strip A has its longitudinal edges at extending to or beyond the tire-case-reoeiving portions of the outer strip O, and consequently the reinforcing-ring B and 0 extends also to or beyond said portions of the outer strip, so that there is no liability whatever of the wheel-rim being split longitudinally at the points hereinbefore referred to, which points are indicated by dotted lines in Fig. 3. 

It will be readily perceived that the outer and inner rings of the rim are produced like fellies of ordinary wheels, and, being integral in character, act like the member of a clamp to hold the glue-covered and cross-grained strip in its final position until the glue is dry. A composite Wheel-rim is thus produced in which only one of the layers is bent transversely into its final shape and in which the remaining layers are so thick as to be incapable of transverse bending and are provided with corresponding transversely-curved surfaces, between which the first-named layer is secured. 

What I claim is 1. A Wooden Wheel-rim consisting of a thick, inflexible, inner wooden ring A having a peripheral cavity that is curved in cross-section, a relatively thin Wooden reinforcing -layer fitting and secured in, and lining and covering the walls of said cavity, and having its grain crossing that of the ring A, and a thick inflexible outer ring 0 fitting into the concave outer side of the reinforcing-layer, substantially as described. 

2. A wooden wheel-rim, consisting of outer and inner thick and inflexible rings, one of said rings having a groove which is curved in cross-section, and the other of said rings being shaped to fit in said groove, and an intervening strengthening-strip, such as a veneer or layer of Wood lying in said groove with its grain crossing the grain of the rings, adhesively secured to the said rings. 

In testimony whereof I sign this specification, in the presence of two witnesses, this 29th day of January, 1896. 

, THEODOR KUNDTZ. 

Witnesses: 

O. H. DORER, ELLA E. TILDEN.


----------



## filmonger

*Kundtz factories*

Here is a description of his factory in 1918:

Elroy McKendree Avery’s ‘ Cleveland And Its Environs, The Heart of New Connecticut’, pub in 1918, provides the following detailed account of Kundtz’ operations at the time:

“One of the remarkable features about the Theodor Kundtz Company is that it is a complete and self-sufficient organization so far as any business can be said to be that. As already stated, a complete sawmill plant is maintained, and it is probably the only woodworking concern in the state which handles the entire process from the wood in the logs to the finished output. The company even owns some extensive hardwood forests, while it maintains a force of expert log buyers and all the hardwood in the log is brought to the company's mills at Lakewood and there put through the first process in milling. The company also makes its own varnish. It was the pioneer in "laminated" woodwork, that is, in substituting "built up" for the solid wood and demonstrating the unlimited possibilities this process opens in increasing the efficiency of all kinds of woodwork, in cabinets for sewing machines as well as the most elaborate church furniture.

“What is known as plant No. 1, on Washington, Center, Elm and Winslow streets, was completed in 1887 and is entirely given over to the manufacture of sewing machine woodwork. Plant No. 2, nearby, makes school desks and church furniture. Mr. Kundtz began making school desks about ten years ago at the request of 'a member of the board of education of Cleveland, who desired a home industry to furnish the needs of the Cleveland public schools. That led him naturally into the manufacture of church furniture, and he took over a plant of that nature, the Faulhaber Church Furniture Company. Still another plant, No. 3, manufactures automobile bodies. In 1914 plant No. 5 was completed, being a combined office and factory building.

“Mr. Kundtz has not only built up a big institution from a material point of view, but has carefully looked after the human side of manufacture. He has kept the plants safeguarded against fire and with all the modern safety devices. The company maintains a volunteer fire department and has a complete welfare department, the services of which are available to the employees not only during office hours, but also extends to the home and furnishes protection against all forms of exploitation.”

This is a fairly recent photo of one of his earlier buildings he worked from









His 1892 Factory





His 1904 factory





1910 factory





His Mansion in Lakewood 1905





From the Cycle age trade and review 1900 - Kuntz moves plant




Kundtz and Dunlop





Kundtz Sold to American Rim Co - Lobdell


----------



## filmonger

*White Bicycle Company & Kundtz*

Obviously there is an association between the White Sewing company and Kunitz since he made all their sewing Cabinets - hence the White bicycle company and the use of his rims. White started producing bicycles in 1896...these images are from the 1897 Cat.


----------



## filmonger

More Kuntz ads from The wheel 1898


----------



## filmonger

*The Indiana Novelty Manufacturing Co - Plymouth Wood rims*

These guys manufactured Plymouth wood rims - they were also members of the American Wood Rim Co.... hence all the interrelated business interests with the other wood rim manufacturers.

- The American Wood Rim Company was organized and
comprised the following wood rim manufacturers: The Indiana Novelty Co., Plymouth, Indiana, 
The Fairbanks-Boston Rim Co., Bradford, Pennsylvania, The Kundtz Bending Co., Cleveland, Ohio 
and E. J. Lobdell, Marietta, Ohio.





The Indiana Novelty Manufacturing Company was organized in 1891 by several leading Plymouth businessmen. Among them were H. G. Thayer (owner of the Thayer mansion), James Gilmore, George Marble, and C. L. Morris (who owned the Morris house kitty-corner from the factory). The company manufactured wooden novelties and was particularly known for wooden bicycle rims and mud and chain guards for bicycles. The company was also the first to invent and market "the famous one-piece interlocking joint, which is excelled by none and which has made the Plymouth rim famous throughout the world." 









In 1898 the plant was the largest of its kind in the world and at full capacity was producing 10,000 rims PER DAY (in the 1890s!).
The company had sales houses in "every principle city" of the United States and marketed the rims to foreign countries as well. It was estimated that Indiana Novelty was producing more than half of the rims used by cycle makers in the 1890s. The firm employed over 300 hands (whether that means 150 men at 2 hands each, I don't know!) and had a company payroll of $8,000 per month. The company was unrivaled in Marshall County and much of this part of rural Indiana for its size.

At a bicycle exhibition in about 1895 this was said of the company "the exhibit of the Indiana Novelty Manufacturing Company consisted of a full line of the well known Plymouth wood rims for American or English makes of tires as well as a complete line of handle bars and guards" (from Sporting Life magazine, Jan. 30). The firm was likely at its financial height when the owners sold the company to American Bicycle Company Inc., which was better known as the Bicycle Trust. The Trust was incorporated in June, 1899, and had $40 million in capital. It secured control of 44 plants nation-wide, including two others in Indianapolis (New York Times, Sept. 1, 1899).

From the referee 1894 in relation to their booth at the Chicago Bicycle show of that same year.





From the Referee 1894





Very Interesting adjustable wood handlebar! From The wheel 1897


----------



## filmonger

*Indiana Novelty Company patent 1895*

Here is one of their Patents 1895





- G; W; MARBLE. 

WOODBNRIM BIGYGLB WHEEL. 

ANDREW EGRAHAMJIIOTO-LITHO-WASHINETUN DC Nrrnn STATES. 

PATENT rerun; 

GEORGE W. MARBLE,OF PLYMOUTH, INDIANA, ASSIGNOR TO TI-IEINDIANA NOVELTY MANUFACTURING COMPANY, OF SAME PLACE. 

WOODEN-RIM BICYCLE-WHEEL. 

SPECIFICATION forming part of Letters Patent No. 547,732, dated October 8, 1895. Application filed December ZZ, 1893. Serial No. 494,417. (No model.) Patented in England April 9, 1894, No. 7,062. 

.To all whom it may concern: 

Be it known that I, GEORGE W. MARBLE, a citizen of the United States, residing in Plymouth, in the county of Marshall and State of Indiana, have inventeda new and useful Improvement in Wooden-Rim Bicycle- Wheels, (for which I have obtained British patent, dated April 9, 1894, No. 7,062,) of which the following is a specification. 

[0 My invention relates to improvements in bicycle-wheels, and to that particular class of bicycle-wheels having wooden rims. Heretofore wooden rims for bicycle-wheels have usually been made from a continuous or single strip of wood curved into the proper circular form and having its meeting ends skived off at an angle and overlapped, forming an ordinary lap-joint, secured together by glue and sometimes by wrapping with thread or fabric, 

or else the wooden rims have been built up of a number of thin strips glued one upon another. Owing to the necessary curved-crosssection of the rim to form .the annular channel to receive the tire serious objections have been found in practice to thecomposite or built-up rim composed of a series of thin strips, and as the bicycle-wheel is of the tension-spoke character, so that its strength and stiffness depends upon the rigidity of the continuous or circular arch formed by the rim of the wheel, it is obvious that where the wooden rim is made of a single solid strip of wood with its meeting ends skived off and lapped together the whole strain or tension 5 of the Wheel must necessarily come upon this lap-joint and tend to loosen the same and destroy the wheel or cause the two skived and lapped parts to slip toward each other. 

The object of my invention is to provide a wooden-rim bicycle-wheel wherein the rim may be made of a single solid strip of wood, and which will be of a strong and efficient as well as simple and cheap construction, and wherein the joint at the meeting ends of 5 the solid strip will not tend to weaken or diminish the natural strength of the circular arch, and wherein, also, the tension and strain of the Wheel upon the arch will not tend to loosen or weaken the joint forward between the twoor more meeting ends of the strip. 

To this end my invention consists in a bicycle-wheel having a Wooden rim composed of one or more solid strips of wood, and preferably a single solid strip, and having its or their meeting ends joined together by a series of interlocking tongues and grooves extending longitudinally of the strip or strips. The 

meeting ends of the strip thus abut squarely together end to' end, so that the arch of the rim is in fact as strong at the joint as elsewhere, and the strain or tension of the wheel upon the arch also of course simply tends to compress the meeting and abutting ends more firmly together, so that the strain or tension has no tendency whatever to weaken or loosen the joint. The interlocking or interfitting tongues and grooves are preferably formed with parallel sides, though this of course is not an absolute essential. The abutting ends of the interlocking tongues and grooves are also preferably square, but this likewise is not necessary. The interlocking tongues and grooves are likewise preferably formed of the same length, although the construction may be varied in this regard, if desired. The joint as a whole or the series of interlocking tongues and grooves are also preferably arranged to extend in a band transversely or at right angles across the rim, but it will be obvious to those skilled in the art that the series of interlocking ton guesand grooves might be arranged to extend otherwise than square across the rimas, for example, diagonally. It will thus be seen that the tongued and grooved meeting ends of the rim abut one against the other, so that the full natural strength of the circular arch is preserved at the joint and so that the strain or tension of the Wheel upon the circular arch has no tendency to weaken or loosen the joint. By means of these interlocking tongues and grooves extending longitudinally or in the direction of the rim at the meeting ends of the strip I have discovered that an exceedingly 5 firm, strong, and durable wooden rim may be formed, having no tendency to work loose or become weakened at the joints when under strain or in use, and wherein,also, the joint formed in the rim is perfectly water-tight, so that no moisture can work in or through the rim at the joint, and wherein the form of the joint in no way tends to weaken or diminish the natural strength of the arch, and wherein, too, the compressing strain or tension upon the arch has no tendency to weaken or loosen the joint. 

In the accompanying drawings, which form a part of this specification, and in which similar letters of reference indicate like parts throughout all the views, Figure l is a side elevation of a bicycle-wheel embodying my invention. Fig. 2 is an enlarged cross-section taken on line 2 2 of Fig. 1, and Fig. 3 is an enlarged detail view showing in plan the joint formed at the meeting ends of the wooden rim. 

In the drawings, A represents the hub ofa bicycle-wheel; B, its tension-spokes; O,its elastic tire, and D its wooden rim. The rim D is preferably made of a single solid continuous strip of wood curved into proper circular shape and furnished with the annular channel or groove D, constituting the seat forthe pneumatic or other elastic tire O. This wooden rim is furnished at its meeting ends with a series of interfitting or interlocking tongues and grooves d (1, extending longitudinally or in the direction of therim. The opposite sides (1 d of each of the tongues d and of the grooves d are preferably parallel to each other and to the plane of the wheel, though the construction may be varied in this regard. The ends (Z of each of the tongues d and of the grooves d are preferably square or at right angles to the direction of the rim, as they thus have a better abutment the one against the other, and produce no tendency to spread apart or split the rim, though the construction may be varied in this regard. The series of interlocking tongues and grooves d d d d are arranged, preferably, to extend transversely or at right angles across the rim, although the construction may be varied in this regard. The preferable construction is also to make all the tongues and their correspondinggrooves of the same length, although the construction in this respect may likewise be varied. The interfitting tongues and grooves d d, when properly interlocked or fitted together under pressure, are secured together by glue or other suitable cement, thus forming a firm, strong, and water-tight joint. 

Another advantage secured by my improved t'orm of wooden rim and construction of joint is that the joint may be so short as to avoid the necessity of making any of the spoke-holes or other holes through it. Heretofore the length of the joint has been necessarily such that one or more spoke-holes must be formed through it, and, as is Well known to those skilled in the art, wherever there is a hole made through the joint the tendency is for moisture to work in and in time loosen or injure the glued or cemented joint. 

I claim- 1. In a bicycle wheel, the combination with a pneumatic or elastic tire and suspension spokes, of a wood rim consisting of a solid strip of wood bent to circular form, channeled on its outer periphery to receive said tire, and having its meeting ends each provided with a series or multiplicity of long narrow interfitting tongues and grooves, glued together, extending longitudinally of the rim and in the plane of the wheel, the ends of the tongues on one end of the rim strip fitting or abutting against the end or bottom of the corresponding grooves on the other end of the rim strip, whereby said rim is furnished with means for performing the triple functions of resisting collapse or compression due to the tension of said suspension-spokes, of acting tensilely to bind or hold the parts of the wheel together, and of resisting breakage, flexu re or displacement, as required in its combination with said pneumatic tire and suspension-spokes, substantially as specified. 

2. In a bicycle wheel, the combination with an elastic tire and suspension spokes of a wood rim serving to resist collapse or com pression, tensile strains, and also breaking or flexure strains, and consisting of a solid strip of wood, channeled on its outer periphery to receive said tire, and havingits meeting ends furnished with a series or multiplicity of interfitting tongues glued together, the glued side surfaces of said interfitting tongues affording an extended glue surface lying substantially in the plane of the wheel and longitudinally of the rim so as to resist tensile and breakage orfiexure strains,substantially as specified. 

GEORGE W. MARBLE. Witnesses:

Below is about the patent being worthless - From the Cycle Age trade and Review 1900


----------



## filmonger

*Plymouth wood rims -  Indiana Novelty Co - Henry Thayer*

Looks like they may have had a cash flow problem in 1898





Henry George Thayer - President of the Indiana Novelty Mfg Co.



 

Thayer Mansion





Henry George Thayer, is a resident of Plymouth, Marshall county, Indiana, where, for may years, he was been an active and prominent business man. He is the son of the Rev. Geo. H. Thayer and Hannah Thayer, nee Griffin, and was born April 20, 1834, at Euclid, Onondaga county, N.Y. 

In 1851 Mr. Thayer accepted a position as clerk in the drug store of Henry B. Pershing, and studied Pharmacy, but the compounding of medicines not suiting his inclinations, he became the confidential clerk and bookkeeper of John L. Westervelt, a dry goods merchant, with whom he remained five years. In 1859 Mr. Thayer formed a partnership with N. R. Packard in the grocery business, and subsequently in the dry goods business, with Hon. A. L. Wheeler as a silent partner. Since 1858, the principal business of Mr. Thayer has been dealing in grains, in which he was been continuously engaged for forty years. In 1881 he formed a partnership with George W. Mears of Philadelphia, under the firm name of Thayer & Mears, commission merchants and buyers of grain, doing a large business in that city and throughout the west. This partnership was dissolved in 1882. Mr. Thayer is the president of the Indiana Novelty Manufacturing company, the largest plant in the world, engaged exclusively in the manufacture of bicycle rims, mud and chain guards and	wooden handle bars. He was engaged for many years with his brother, Hon. John D. Thayer, deceased, of Warsaw, Ind., in the grain business at Warsaw, Huntington, and Bourbon, Ind., and Pittsburg, Pa. and is now vice-president of the Bourbon Elevator and Milling company, and is also the vice-president of the State Bank at Plymouth.


----------



## filmonger

A little more Plymouth info

Here are some pics of their Chainguard


----------



## filmonger

*1898 selecting Wood rim timber*

Here is an article from 1898 on how they used to select timber for Wood rims.


----------



## filmonger

*Physics of Wood in 1897*

Here they talk about the physics of Wood in the 1897


----------



## filmonger

*1897 Wood & Enamel Varnish / Polish*

Here they talk about making your own varnish / polish and the composition....


----------



## filmonger

*The Hercules Wood Rim Co*

I do not have very much info on this Company other than the Images. These are from the Referee 1896


----------



## filmonger

*Olds Wagon Works*

Olds Wagon Works is an interesting wood Bicycle rim manufacturer - as with most of the rim makers who made wood rims they also made bars, fenders and chain guards 

The Olds Wagon Works was a major early Fort Wayne industry which flourished briefly then fell victim to progress.





H. G. Olds was Founder and president of the Olds Wagon Works and one of the most prominent of Fort Waynes Manufacturers. He died May 14 1902 at the age of 62

He was a native of NY and the eldest son of Noble G Olds - born at Auburn NY Oct 14 1839. The Family moved to Syracuse NY and later to Sandusky O where his father started a business of machine manufacturing in 1848 - here he learned his trade as a machinist. In 1861 they moved to Ft Wayne where his father established a bending shop and lumberyard on Lafayette St - just south of the railroad tracks under the name of N. G. Olds & Son. two years later the firm of Old, Hanna & co was formed to manufacture Hubs, spokes and agricultural wheel. The partners of this firm were N.G. Olds, Judge Samuel Hanna, H.G. Olds and J. O. Olds - Judge hanna soon retired and in 1873. In 1881 Mr Olds entered into the manufacturing of Wagons Establishing the H.G. Olds Wagon Works and a year later this was incorporated into the Olds Wagon Works. In 1891 When the American Wheel Company was organised his company was absorbed into the group along with all the Large wood rim manufacturers. He became president for a year & and half before it was disbanded.

He also had interests in other concern of the day - The Jenny Electric light works that became a large manufacturing concern in the community - this became the Ft Wayne Electric Works.


Incorporated in 1882 with $200,000 in capital, the company produced horse-drawn wagons that were the common method of transportation in the late 1800s. The plant, located at Clinton and Murray streets, has been demolished, and was last host to the General Tire outlet in Fort Wayne.


Even though it is relatively run-down, the building remained ( until its demise ) one of the most remarkable examples of 19th century industrial architecture standing in Fort Wayne.

In Sept 1897 
The most serious accident during the storm occurred at the Olds Wagon works. The high brick chimney over the blacksmith shop fell with a crash through the roof. Most of the men escaped, but three were caught in the falling debris. George Krockenberger, a blacksmith who resides on Ida avenue, was knocked senseless and was painfully bruised about the chest and head. Andrew Einsiedel, a blacksmith, who resides at 69 Stophlet street, was also caught under the falling pile of bricks. His left hand was painfully crushed and some of the fingers may be amputated. He is also bruised over the body. Fred Wehr, a small boy who has been working in the shop, was pinched in the mass of falling timbers and badly bruised about the left side. Both arms were sprained. These men are at Hope hospital under the care of Drs. Kesler, McEvoy and C.E. Barnett.

After the wagon works folded, the Clinton Street plant was taken over by the Fort Wayne Corrogated Paper Co., which was begun in 1908 and had become a national industry by the 1930s. The company, which manufactured boxes and other paper products, had 210 employees and capital of $1 million by 1913.

The company operated from the old Olds building until 1924 or so, when it built a new plant in Hartford City. But the wagon works facility is still there until it's recent demise, to remind us of a time when Olds wagons / bicycles - not horseless carriages - ruled the roads.



This Ad is from the Referee 1897





This is an Ad from 1891....


----------



## filmonger

*Hamburg Wood Rim Company*

This is another Wood rim manufacturer that was fairly active in the TOC - They were based out of Hamburg Pa. Like many of the other Rim manufacturers the also produced bars and chain guards. They had a very notable rim joint that combined and protected the valve hole.





Boy these rims were expensive!


----------



## filmonger

*Hamburg Wood Rim Company's methods*

Here is an 1897 article talking about their method of bending the rims for manufacture.


----------



## filmonger

*Kerr Bros & Co - "Ideal" wood rims & Bars*





Robert Fillmore Kerr,  was the senior partner of the most important manufacturing industry in his home-village.  The nucleus from which the present extensive manufacturing and milling interests of the Kerr Brothers at Hicksville sprang was formed in 1874 by Joseph D., Thomas W. and Robert Fillmore Kerr, where they began the manufacture of handles.  In addition to their own labor they then employed only one man, but under careful and skillful management the business steadily and gradually increased, until it now consists of three distinct plants - one for the manufacture of agricultural implement handles, broom handles, *bicycle rims*, pike and tent poles, cant-hook handles, and many other specialties, occupying two large buildings and five warehouses, the work of which gives employment to from thirty-five to fifty men.  Another plant is styled the "Buckeye Furniture Company," which occupies two large buildings in which are employed from twenty-five to thirty-five men.  while the third plant consists of a planing and saw mill, which gives employment to twenty men.  The firm has undergone several changes in ownership since its establishment, but for the past ten years or more Robert Fillmore Kerr and his brother-in-law, E. W. Crook, have been the sole owners, though it still retains the firm name of "Kerr Brothers," under whom the business has assumed its present large proportions, and is now the pride of the village and surrounding country, and the support of many families.
    The senior partner, Robert Fillmore Kerr, was born at Middletown, Holmes county, Feb. 19, 1851, and was six years of age when brought by his parents to Hicksville; here he passed his young days in attending the village schools and in assisting on his father's farm adjoining the corporation.  He inherited the studious traits of the German strain in his blood, and employed much of his time in study even when going to and from work, studying over problems and orally repeating texts, with the sole object of disciplining his mind.  By close application and individual effort out of school, he acquired a valuable part of his education and became one of the best read and posted men on current topics in this section of the country.  Later, in the way of mental drill and of acquiring additional knowledge, he taught school near Hicksville for three winters.  He also further prepared himself for usefulness in the world by becoming a member of a religious society, uniting with the Methodist Church when about sixteen years of age.  Thus thoroughly equipped morally and mentally, young  Kerr was prepared, when only twenty-five years of age, with his brothers to establish and direct what developed into a vast business in after years, and of which the senior member of the firm has been the controlling and directing spirit for many yeas.  Although occupied continually with the many affairs of his large business, Mr. Kerr has found time to give attention to the interests of his Church, and during his thirty years' membership he has served nearly all of that period, either as trustee or class leader, and for the past fifteen years he has been the popular superintendent of its Sunday school.  In politics he was a Republican until the organization of the Prohibition party, is now an uncompromising temperance advocate and has been identified with every movement for the suppression of the liquor traffic, devoting time, labor and money to that end.  On Dec. 1, 1881, he was married to Amanda J. Otis, who died Apr. 21, 1885, without issue, and on Jan. 4, 1894, he was married to Elizabeth J. Banks.  By this union there are two children:  Robert Wendell, born Dec. 15, 1894, and Modonna Elizabeth, born July 31, 1896.   In 1879-80 Mr. Kerr lived in Chicago, where he established an agency for the handling of the products of the firm's factory; with this exception he has for a period of forty years been a constant resident of Hicksville.  The firm, in addition to the other large interests, owns three brick business blocks in the city and other property.  Their great success may be attributed to good business judgment, industry, integrity, and energy, a happy combination possessed by the firm.


----------



## filmonger

*Kerr Bros & Co - "Ideal" wood rims & Bars*

Picture of their Pat.'d Interlocking rim.





1898 Patent





Ad from the 1897 Referee






Picture of the Orig Rim / Handle factory!





*E.W. Crook started out as a partner with about a third of Kerrs business*.

E. W. CROOK, World’s Largest Handle Factory

If the tact and talent of local business men had more frequent mentions in their own localities, there is little doubt that a greater love for successful business men would be the result. In the character of E. W. Crook business qualifications are both inherited and acquired. His strong constitutional makeup, his determined and forceful will power, his energy, endurance and perserverance, together with his love of “seeing things move” has made him a force that must be expended for telling results in what he undertakes. He seldom sees failure because he is ever looking for success. Mr. Crook was born at Elkton, Ohio. December 23, 1847, and began the battle of life by attending the common schools and helping his father in the woolen mill.

About the age of nineteen he went into the carriage business as an apprentice and served for three years and for six years thereafter manufactured that commodity in East Fairfield, Ohio. In 1876 he came to Hicksville and purchased a third interest in the Kerr Bros. handle factory, and as the years passed became a half owner in what was soon known as the largest handle factory in the world which did $150,000 worth of business per annum. He shared in the responsibility of conducting and controlling the plant until it was deemed best to make a change and take stock in other enterprises.

He has been councilman for the city and held many other important places. He was baptized into the M. E. Church in infancy and in 1877 took his place on the official board and has ever since been a member with an eye toward the best interests of the church, especially the financial plans. He often visits the general and annual conferences and keeps in touch with all phases of church work. Thus it is not strange that we find him a member of the building committee and that the people felt a confidence in him doing his share in a practical manner.

It is with a feeling of honest pride that in our own city we have talent that does not need to be imported to lay our plans and carry into execution and perfection edifices that would do credit to a large city. While now and for years to come all will share with him and his family and friends the pleasure and honor of his being a member of the competent building committee of the new M. E. Church.


----------



## filmonger

*Drilling Wood bicycle rims*

Here I will post what little information there is on drilling rims in the Day.

First I will start with photo's & video's of the machines in question.

This is from the 1897 - Bicycle Trade & Review











This is from Wheelfanatyk - as you will see he has restored a Keen wood rim drill ( Nice Demo )

[video=youtube;TVMAPD6lmaY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVMAPD6lmaY[/video]

Photo's of his machine









I assume from the construction of the machine they used this Patent


----------



## filmonger

*Rim drilling 1897*

Slightly more complicated rim drilling machine in 1897












The operation of the device is as follows: The rim to be drilled is slid over the ringtemplet G and caused-to rest upon the angledogs g. The clamping dogs B are then brought to bear upon the rim by a slight rotating motion given to the flat ring B, which, acting upon the clamping-dogs by means of the inclined slots in which the pins b I) travel, the rim is securely engaged in position to be drilled. Power is now applied to the pulley H, which causes the disk F to retate. The disk being brought into frictional engagement with the rubber roll by means of the spring E imparts motion to all the drills. Then the operator by means of the lever D gives a slight rotary motion to the disk D, to which are secured the links connecting the several drill-stocks, which imparts a reciprocating or feeding motion to the drill-stocks. The drills are thus forced to their work, and by reversing the motion the drills are withdrawn from the rim when the holes are bored. The rim is then removed from between the clamps and reversed and again clamped. A pin is inserted in one of the holes of the rim to serve as a guide for centering the holes to be drilled at the opposite angle, the pin serving as a guide for 10- eating the position of the holes to'be drilled. The rim is then clamped in position and the operation of drilling the holes repeated. It will thus be seen that every other hole is drilled at an angle corresponding with the incline of the spokes to be inserted. The vertical driving-shaft can be raised, throwing the operating-disk out of contact with the rubber rolls and thus causing the drills to stop by means of the foot lever I. A suitable locking'dog is provided on the foot-lever I to keep the operating-disk F out of contact with the rubber rolls or pulleys when so desired.

Another Drill from the Referee 1893


----------



## filmonger

*Waddell Wooden Ware Works*





After a fire burned his business in Chillicothe, John F. Waddell loaded his family on a B&O train and moved to the little town of Greenfield. Little did he know how that move would affect his new hometown. One of his sons, John M. Waddell, would later begin the John M. Waddell Company, later known as the Waddell Wooden Ware Works, makers of wooden products that would be sold all across the country.

Some of the first products that Waddell manufactured were wood rims & wood bicycle parts ....he also made coffee grinders and rat traps! Later, the company expanded their products to include egg testers, hammocks cash registers, discount wheels, games and even phonographs. The final products and the most lucrative were store showcases and post office furniture. The showcase line was the main line for Waddell until 1986 when the company was sold to Ghent Manufacturing of Lebanon, who continues production in Greenfield today.





Waddel Wooden Ware Works had the capcity to turn out 1,000 wooden rims per day, other wood products included chain and dress guards. Waddel Wood noted that “In the event of the bicycle combination being successful, bicycle manufacturers ..could rely upon supplying them with wood rims…”





Like a lot of the rim makers of the TOC they also produced gaming wheels / stimulators.


----------



## filmonger

*Waddell Wooden Ware Works*





5 Cent Early Countertop Bicycle Trade Stimulator, Oak & glass cabinet, Drop nickel in slot, pull lever, bell rings, and then the bicycle wheels rotate - numbers printed on the tires indicate points to receive rewards, Sun MFG. Co./Waddell c1898

_The Company's name changed several times - the John M Wadell Manufacturing Company, the Wadell Postal Fixture Company, Sun Manufacturing Company, the Waddel Company._ 


The family's history in Greenfield dates from the early 1850s when John Freshour Waddel came here from Chillicothe. Born near Bourneville on June 4, 1820, he married Hannah Jones in 1843 and established a retail grocery business in Chillicothe. He lost his business in the great fire which swept the Ancient Metropolis on April 1, 1852, and shortly thereafter, he loaded all of his possessions on a Cincinnati & Marietta flatcar and moved to Greenfield.

 Here he acquired extensive acreage just south of the railroad depot and built a long, low, rambling two-story home. In 1854 he incorporated, stock was sold, and built a large warehouse and elevator across Washington Street from the depot, and engaged in the buying and selling of grain. The original building is a part of the present main plant of The Waddell Co., Inc.
Mr. Waddel later engaged in the hardware business in the present Jones Hardware Co. location. He retired in 1889.

 He always insisted on spelling the family name with only one "l", and made this request to his son, John M. Waddell, when the latter entered business for himself. And although John M. Waddell had reverted to the original "ll" spelling, he complied with his father's wish, and as long as John F. Waddel lived the family name in the firm's business title appeared as "Waddel."

 One morning in 1888 the cook in John M. Waddell's home failed to appear, so he volunteered to grind coffee for breakfast. He discovered that the old box coffee mill was difficult to hold between one's knees, and hit upon the idea of a handle for the contraption.

 He forthwith founded The John M. Waddell Manufacturing Co., and began manufacture of a new and improved coffee mill in the old elevator building, enlarging it and adding other buildings. The company also made a cash register called the "Simplex," on of which appeared in a setting of the epic motion picture, "Cimarron," in the early 1930s.

 Eventually the company was incorporated, stock was sold, and a board of directors elected. When a disagreement arose among them, Mr. Waddell withdrew, and the name was changed to The Sun Manufacturing Co., which operated in a building still standing at Fourth St. and the B&O, until it was sold in 1904.





Meanwhile, Mr. Waddell organized The Waddell Wooden Ware Works, which manufactured Ki-O-Graph cash registers, Ideal coffee mills, Go Bang rat traps, Uwanta hammock swings, Nip & Tuck combination paper weights, and toys, games and novelties. The firm also made ink stands, folding clothes racks, *bicycle rims* and show cases which were turned in immense quantities. They also produced Postal furniture.

 When Rural Free Delivery was established, Mr. Waddell obtained government orders for thousands of Post Office tables and cases.

 On November 30, 1901 the firm's No. 2 factory building was destroyed by fire, but was promptly replaced.

 Eventually, the company concentrated on the production of show cases and store fixtures, with an annual volume of between 18,000 and 30,000 pieces of furniture. Practically every city, town and hamlet in the United States has some Waddell products.

 Following the death of John M. Waddell in 1922, The Waddell Company became The Waddell Co., Inc. In 1936, Dean T. Waddell purchased the stock held by his brothers, Lew P. Waddell and Neal P. Waddell, and now has his associates in the management of the business along with his sons, George M. Waddell and Dean M. Waddell.

 The factory operates in 140,000 square feet of floor space, and has greatly increased its employees in recent years.

 The company manufactures chiefly show and premium cases which are distributed to 30 wholesale trades such as bakers, beauty shops, confectioners, druggists, grocers and jewelers in every state in the Union.

 The company uses its own original designs and construction which are protected by U.S. patents.

Interesting enough they also made Traps & even an Egg Xray machine!



 



I love this letter from Waddel in 1897!





Again here in 1897 they talk about producing 4000 rims a day!


----------



## filmonger

*Laminated Rims 1895*

In this article they are advocating lamination over single piece.


----------



## filmonger

*Marion Cycle Co - wood rims*

Unlike many of the big manufacturers it looks like Marion Cycle Co of marion Ind. made their own wooden rims. They produced the High quality Halladay bicycle.

These images are from the wheel in 1897

















Marion's Expansion


----------



## bricycle

Awesome info sir!!


----------



## filmonger

*Marion cycle co goes broke*

The marion cycle co like so many of the big manufacturers goes broke .....

From The wheel 1896





Then after a week all is well!


----------



## filmonger

*Lumsden and Ward - wooden bicycle rims and bars*

Hamlin J. Ward
1863 -

Hamlin Ward was born in 1863 on a farm near Utica NY.

He remained there attending and later teaching school until the age of 18 when he left for Alma, Michigan, entering the employ of Pierce & Ward as a bookkeeper, where he stayed until their business was discontinued. He then accepted a position as assistant cashier in the bank of W. S. Turck & Co. In 1887 he organized the private banking firm H. J. Ward & Co., located near Shepherd, Mich., with associates A. W. Wright of Alma and W. S. Turck of W. T. Knowlton, Saginaw. He maintained successful business for three years, when he sold his interest to a partnership which soon after organized into an incorporated state bank.

A little more than a year following, Mr. Ward worked for a manufacturing enterprise in the East, in connection with D. H, Burrel & Co., Little Falls, NY, but decided that Michigan offered a better field, in 1892 he relocated to Mt. Pleasant, Michigan, and formed a partnership with J. O. Lumsden under the firm name of Lumsden & Ward. Here they remained until 1895 engaging in the lumber business and the manufacture of material for wood rims and handle bars for bicycles, also operating a factory in Cadillac, Michigan, during a portion of that time.

Mr. Ward married in November of 1890 to a Miss Marie L. Johnson, daughter of Hugh Johnson, the carriage manufacturer of Detroit, Mich. Their son Eugene A. Ward was born 1894.

In Big Rapids, Mr. Ward served as one of 6 Superintendents for the 1906 Board of Public Works. He was also one of 15 Directors on the first Big Rapids Board of Trade.









Mt. Pleasant sits in the geographic center of Michigan’s Lower Peninsula. In 1855 David Ward, a timber-cruiser, surveyor, teacher and physician, purchased land from the United States Government, much of it pine forest. He logged off a site along the Chippewa River in the winter of 1860 and upon completion of the operation concluded the land would be a fine spot for a town. He surveyed the area into lots, named the village Mount Pleasant and promptly sold the plat to investors from New York. The village was incorporated as the City of Mt. Pleasant in 1889.

While Mr. Ward was purchasing wooded lands for himself and wealthy investors, the United States Government was negotiating a treaty with descendants of the Chippewa Indians of Saginaw, Swan Creek and Black River who were living in the Saginaw valley area under the terms of a treaty signed in 1836. According to theTreaty of 1855, the federal government set aside six townships in Isabella County (and two on the north shore of Saginaw Bay) from which forty-acre allotments were available to those covered by the Treaty.


----------



## fordsnake

Excellent research...thanks so much!


----------



## filmonger

*Louis Rastetter & Sons*

Louis Rastetter & Sons (Folding Chairs and Tables) .....Also made Bicycle rims!

Many area families are fortunate to own a set of matching card table and chairs manufactured by the Fort Wayne firm of Louis Rastetter and Sons. The furniture was made of fine hardwood in a variety of styles. All could be folded, and it was so well made that even 70 and 80 years later, many pieces are still in fine condition and in regular use. Indeed, a Rastetter set remains a highly collectable local antique and can still be found at many local garage and estate sales.

The firm began in 1882 in a small machine shop at the corner to Jefferson and Calhoun streets. Its founder, Louis C. Rastetter, a native of Baden, Germany, had arrived in New York in 1854, and after several years in that state, finally reached Fort Wayne and found work in the Wabash Railroad Shops. He manufactured clocks, including one for the 1860 courthouse, and by 1882 began developing a line of bent wood bows of various sizes for use as the framework for buggy tops.

The firm continued to grow. In 1887, Rastetter moved his business to Broadway, near the junction of the Pennsylvania Railroad, where he began making fuse and connection boxes for the Jenney Electric Light Company, the forerunner of General Electric. In 1890, he won a contract with the A. G. Spalding Company for making bent wood frames for tennis rackets. Spalding was so impressed that it bought all of Rastetter's tennis racket equipment and moved it to its own plant in Massachusetts.



 



The Rastetter Company remained innovative. It continued to make buggy tops but added to it the manufacture of bicycle rims to keep up with the new craze in cycling in the 1890s. The factory moved again in 1895 to Wall Street at the corner of Nelson, one block west of Garden Street. When Louis Rastetter died in 1898, he was succeeded by his son, William, who shifted the business focus from bicycle rims to wooden steering wheel rims for newly-manufactured automobiles. As these began to evolve away from horseless carriages with buggy tops to more substantial, closed-body vehicles, the company's business declined, and William began to look for something else for his company to manufacture. He then arrived at the decision that would transform the firm and make it well-known across America: the manufacture of folding furniture.





Folding furniture was a natural fit for a company with a long experience in making foldable buggy tops. The chairs were strong, durable, and were soon designed to accompany matching folding tables. By the 1930s, the company made the largest assortment of such card tables and chairs of any in the United States. A radio script on the history of local businesses from WGL in 1937 praised Rastetter's work and the diversity of its craftsmanship. "Such beautiful period types as Duncan Phyfe, Chippendale, New Classic, Sheraton, and Moderne are now included as standard in their line. Their folding tables have been immensely improved - tables without braces showing on the legs - that are far more rigid than the old type." Rastetter also won large contracts with cruise ship companies and manufactured folding chairs for ocean liners. Churches, businesses, and clubs all over the country also purchased many of the chairs. The standard label read the "Solid Kumfort Folding Chair." The company remained in business until the early 1960s.

By looking at the original label on a Rastetter chair or table, it is possible to tell the date of its manufacture. The company offered many different styles, coverings, and varnishes over its long history. Because the furniture was so widely distributed and associated with quality, each piece served as a kind of ambassador for Fort Wayne and the people who made it. Or as the radio script from 1937 stated, "Naturally, this reflects in no small way the increasing evidence of Fort Wayne as a diversified manufacturing centre."


----------



## filmonger

*More Louis Rastetter & sons*

LOUIS RASTETTER. 

In the death of the honored subject of this memoir, on the 9th 
of February, 1898, there passed away another member of that group 
of distinctively representative business men who were the leaders 
in inaugurating and building up the industrial and commercial in- 
terests of Fort Wayne and Allen county. Greater fortunes have been 
accumulated here by others, but few lives furnish so striking an ex- 
ample of sound business principles and safe conservatism as does his. 
The story of his success is not long nor does it contain many excit- 
ing chapters, but in it lies one of the most valuable secrets of the 
prosperity which it records ; his business and private life are replete 
with interest and incentive, no matter how lacking in dramatic action. 
It is the record of a noble life, consistent with itself and its possibilities 
in every direction. 

Louis Rastetter was bom in Baden, Germany, on the 31st of 
May, 1834, and was the son of Andrew and Anna Mary (Sutter) 
Rastetter. He was educated for a teacher by his parents, but his 
inclinations led him to learn the machinist's trade. At the age of 
twenty years he came to America and landed in New York, unac- 
companied by any relatives and without so much as even a friend in 
the new land. He was fortified against hunger and want only be- 
cause of his energy and pluck, as he had but fifty cents in his pocket 
when he landed in New York. However, he had wdl learned the 
machinist's trade in his native land and could command a good posi- 
tion if opportunity but favored him. After marly trials and tribula- 
tions such as a raw country lad, unable to speak the native tongue, 
is bound to have in a strange country, with neither relatives nor 
friends to guide him, he finally arrived at Rochester, New York, 
having worked his way as a coal shoveler on an Erie Canal barge. 
His ability as a machinist was promptly recognized at Rochester, 
where he remained two years, going from there to Buffalo, where 
he worked one year, from whence he came to Fort Wayne. Here 
he found employment at the old Wabash shops and, by working 
diligently and practicing rigid economy, accumulated sufficient means 
to enable him to take a trip to Germany in November, 1859, to visit 
his parents. Returning to this country in June, i860, he resumed 
his position in the Wabash shops. However, being of a self-reliant 
nature and possessed of an honest faith in his own ability to succeed, 
he started in business for himself and set up a small machine shop 
on West Jefferson street, near the corner of Harrison street. It was 
in this shop that he constructed the clock which graced the toAver 
of the court house which was demolished in 1900. For forty odd 
years that clock ticked the seconds into minutes and tolled the hours 
into days. His son, W. C. Rastetter, who purchased the clock at 
the time the court house was demolished, says the clock is in good 
condition and will run for forty odd years more. Many of the older 
inhabitants of Fort Wayne will remember when, many years ago, the 
first steam fire engine was added to the volunteer fire department. 
The first man to operate this engine was Mr. Rastetter, who was 
chosen because of his thorough mechanical ability, and his services 
afterwards proved very valuable to the communit)^ 

Mr. Rastetter conducted his small machine shop on Jefferson 
street until 1870, at which time he accepted the position of master 
mechanic in the wheel works then conducted by N. G. Olds. Here 
he remained until the fall of 1876, when, with two associates, he went 
to Lima, Ohio, and established the Lima Wheel Works, engaging in 
the manufacture of hubs, spokes and buggy bows. At the end of 
four years and a half Mr. Rastetter sold his interests to his partners 
and returned to Fort Wayne, establishing himself in business in 1881 
at the corner of Jefferson and Calhoun streets. The business grew 
rapidly and, to secure more room, the factory was, in 1886, removed 
to a larger building at the corner of Broadway and the Pittsburg, 
Fort Wayne & Chicago Railway. Nine years later these quarters 
also had been outgrown and the business was removed to its present 
location in the two-story brick buildings on grounds covering about 
two acres located on AVall, Nelson and Garden streets. Here a full 
line of buggy bows and bent carriage wood work, also bicycle wood 
rims, steering wheels for automobiles and other special bent wood 
work is being manufactured. This is one of the most important 
manufactories in Fort Wayne and the product is sold not only in 
this country, but throughout the civilized world. 

On the 4th of August, i860, Mr. Rastetter was united in mar- 
riage to Miss Elizabeth Hauenstein, who was bom in Fort Wayne 
March 2y, 1841, the daughter of John and Mary Hauenstein, natives 
of Switzerland. To Mr. and Mrs. Rastetter were bom seven chil- 
dren, of whom four are living, namely: William C, Helen, Charles 
and Mary. Fraternally, Mr. Rastetter was a member of the In- 
dependent Order of Odd Fellows, and took a deep interest in the 
success of that beneficent order. The career of this honored citizen 
affords an impressive example of what energy, directed and con- 
trolled by correct moral principles, can accomphsh in overcoming un- 
favorable environment and lifting its possessor from a comparatively 
humble origin to a position of usefulness and affluence. Eminently a 
self-made man, having carved his own way in the world, he ranked 
with the most enterprising and successful of his compeers and won a 
name and reputation which placed him among the representative 
citizens of his city. 










This is from The Fort Wayne Illustrated 1897


----------



## filmonger

*H. F. Schnelker & Co*

H. F. Schnelker & Co  was another Lumber interest who manufactured staves then expanded into making bicycle wood rims. Oddly enough hey also produced Bicycle Ice Tires.

Like so many in his day - he had many business interests including mineral water. He also had extensive holdings in farming.

Here is a picture of their factory in New Haven Ind 1897.





Henry F. Schnelker is a native of Allen county and a repre- 
sentative of one of its sterling pioneer families. He was bom in 
the village of New Haven, Adams township, on the 7th of July, 
1854, and is a son of the late Bernard and Mary G. Schnelker. 
His father was a prominent and influential citizen of New Haven, 
where he founded the cooperage plant of which mention is made in 
this context, while he continued to be identified with the enterprise 
involved until the time of his death. Henry F. succeeded to his 
father's interest in the business in 1872, and has since been manager 
of the undertaking. He was reared in New Haven, where he se- 
cured his early educational discipline, which he effectively supple- 
mented by a commercial course in Notre Dame University, at 
South Bend, Indiana. In politics he is a stanch advocate of the 
principles of the Democratic party, and both he and his wife are 
communicants of St. John's Catholic church, in New Haven. He 
is a member of the Knights of St. John, and has passed the various 
official chairs in the society, while he has also been a delegate to its 
conventions. 

On the 25th of June, 1878, was solemnized the marriage of Mr. 
Schnelker to Miss Alice J. Allen, who was born in New Haven, 
this county, on the 2d of February, i860, being a daughter of John 
Allen, who died while in service as a Union soldier during the war 
of the Rebellion. Mr. and Mrs. Schnelker have four children, 
namely : Mary Bernedette, the wife of Clement P. Becker, of New 
Haven, and Anna Erine, Nobert Bernard and Benion Julian.





*Here is what they had to say about his water.....*

Concerning the Blue Cast Magnetic Springs Company, of which 
Mr. Schnelker is president and manager, we may consistently quote 
from the attractive little brochure issued by the company: "The 
great tonic and curative effects of the Blue Cast Magnetic Mineral 
Springs have been known for many years, and multitudes of people 
have at one time or another repaired thither to enjoy a draught of 
the refreshing and exhilarating waters. The popular endorsement 
of the waters is amply justified by the searching technical analysis 
of their properties which has been made by well known and eminent 
chemists. The official analysis establishes beyond a shadow of doubt 
that the Blue Cast magnetic mineral water not only possesses re- 
freshing and tonic qualities which peculiarly fit it for general table 
use, but that it is also nature's own remedy for many of the common 
ailments. The recommendations of distinguished physicians bear 
out the chemical analysis and conclusively prove the beneficial effect 
of these waters in kidney, liver and bladder troubles; acidity of the 
stomach, jaundice, indigestion, dyspepsia, nervousness, biliousness, 
water brash, chronic constipation, dizziness, vertigo, cystitis, neph- 
ritis, Bright's disease, gout, gravel, rheumatism, uric-acid diathesis, 
diseases of the skin, urethritis, diabetes, etc."

*This is information on the plants themselves....*

The cooperage plant in which Mr. Schnelker is an interested 
principal, in New Haven, has a capacity for the output of fifty 
thousand staves daily and three thousand sets of heading in the 
same time. Employment is given to sixty-five men in the mill, 
while the entire corps demanded in carrying on the enterprise is 
about eighty. This business was founded before the war of the 
Rebellion by the firm of McKendry & Schnelker, while the enter- 
prise was later conducted in turn under the firm names of Hall, 
Schnelker & Company; J. Begue & Company; Indiana Stave Com- 
pany, for five years; H. Schnelker Company, eight years, while in 
1872 the present title of H. F. Schnelker Company was adopted, 
the enterprise having been successfully carried forward under this 
name during the intervening years. The company formerly con- 
trolled three large plants and gave employment to two hundred and 
fifty men, but the present finely equipped plant handles a large vol- 
ume of business and is managed in a conservative way. The com-
pany also has a plant of about the same capacity as that in New 
Haven at Payne, Ohio, on the line of the Nickle Plate Railroad, 
the same having been established in 1881. The aggregate output of 
the two plants represents about one hundred and fifty thousand 
dollars annually, the products being sold principally in carload 
lots. The investment now stands at about eighty-five thousand 
dollars, and all this stands as the legitimate outgrowth of the enter- 
prise. For the past thirty years Mr. Schnelker has owned and 
operated a fine farm of three hundred acres, in Maumee township, 
while forty-five acres of the tract are devoted to the growing of a 
variety of fruits. On the place special attention is given to the 
breeding of Hereford cattle, an average herd of thirty breeding cows 
being maintained and all being registered stock, while exhibits are 
made in the various state and county fairs, expositions, etc. The 
cattle are sold principally in Texas and Nebraska, for breeding 
purposes, and Mr. Schnelker recently sold to one man in the latter 
state fifty-nine head of his fine Hereford stock, the purchase being 
made with the purpose of improving the grade of the western herds 
of cattle. For many years the subject has sold bulls to the famous 
Farwell ranch, in Texas. Considerable attention is also paid to the 
raising of standard-bred horses, and the fine estate is operated under 
the title of the Schnelker Farm Company, the same being incor- 
porated under the laws of the state, with Mr. Schnelker as manager 
and chief stockholder. The farm is one of the finest in the county, 
having fine improvements, including a very extended system of tile 
drainage, installed at a cost of more than three thousand dollars, 
while the fine stock barn has a capacity for the accommodation of 
one hundred head of cattle. Mr. Schnelker has been identified with 
stock breeding for fully a quarter of a century, and his farm has a 
high reputation in this line.

Capital in Company at the time


----------



## filmonger

*One of the Schnelkers who had an interestin H. F. Schnelker & Co*


----------



## filmonger

*The Dann Bros & Co - New Haven*

Like so many before - these guys started as manufacturers of carriage woodwork in 1858. They then moved with the market and started to apply their skills to bicycle rims, bars and guards. They quickly moved on to the automobile when they saw their competition doing the same. Their factory was located at 80-86 Franklin st. John A Dann was President of the company.





From the wheel 1897









In addition to the makers of finished carriages, New Haven had a number of large factories that specialized in particular types of carriage components, relying on the carriage makers to buy their product and incorporate it into a finished vehicle. W. and E. T. Fitch, for example, which moved from Westville to East Street in 1853 to be close to the carriage makers, operated a complex of foundries making cast brass and iron items. The New Haven Wheel Company, started by Zelotes Day in 1845, mechanized the manufacture of wagon to the point where by 1876 its factory was turning out 400 sets of wheels a week, selling them not only to local carriage builders but also marketing them throughout the United States and even exporting wheels to Australia, Latin America, and Europe. Other prominent suppliers in New Haven included Dan Brothers & Company, which made seats and other carriage woodwork starting 1858


----------



## filmonger

*Shepards Patent*

*H G Shepards patent. - He was a wizard at bending wood in the day and invented many machines that were used in the industry. He also was a keen historian.*





No. 538,541. Patented Apr. 30, 1895.

9 H Z 4 J I f i? "i il ifl Z g? UNTTE STATES HARVEY SHEPARD, OF NEW HAVEN, CONNECTICUT, ASSIGNOR TO H. G. SHEPARD 85 SONS, OF SAME PLACE.

METHOD OF MAKING WOOD EN RIMS FOR BICYCLE-WHEELS.

SPECIFICATION forming part of Letters Patent No. 538,541, dated April 30, 1 895.

Application filed December 22, 1894- Serial No. 532,707. (No model.)

To all whom it may concern.-

Be it known that I, HARVEY G. SHEPARD, of New Haven, in the county of New Haven and State of Connecticut, have invented a new 5 Improvement in Methods of Making Wooden Rims for Bicycle-Wheels; and I do hereby declare the following, when taken in connection with the accompanying drawings and the letters of reference marked thereon, to be a IO full,clear, and exact description of the same, and which said drawings constitute part of this specification, and represent, in-

Figure 1, a plan view of a blank rim-strip, such as may be employed in carrying out my improved method; Fig. 2, a view thereof in transverse section; Fig. 3, a plan view of the molded rim-strip; Fig. 4, a view thereof in transverse section; Fig. 5, a plan view of the filling-strip; Fig. 6, a view thereof in transverse section; Fig. 7,a view in transverse section showing the filling-strip in place in the concave outer face of the rim-strip, and also showing the metal binding-strip which is employed for holding the filling-strip in place during the operation of coiling; Fig. 8, a view showing the molded rim-strip and the fillingstrip after they have been coiled; Fig. 9, a broken plan view showing the abutting ends of the molded rim-strip after the same has o been coiled and the filling-strip has been removed; Fig. 10, a similar view showing the said ends after their outer faces have been recessed; Fig. 11, a view in longitudinal sec-- tion showing the blank joint-piece inserted into the said recesses; Fig. 12, a similar view showing the joint-piece after it has been finished by cutting it away to conform its outer face to the concave outer face of the rimstrip; Fig. 13, a view of the joint-piece and rim-strip on the line a b of Fig. 12.

My invention relates to an improved method of making wooden rims for bicycle-wheels, the object beingto produce at acomparatively low cost for manufacture, a rim of superior 5 strength and durability.

With these ends in view, my invention consists in a method comprising certain steps which will be hereinafter recited and pointed out in the claims.

5 In carrying out my invention, I first take a blank strip A, of suitable length, and size in cross-section, and mold the same in a molding-machine of any approved construction for producing the molded-strip B, which, as seen in Fig. 4, has a convex inner face I), and a 5 concave outer face I). I do not, however, limit myself to molding the strip in the exact form shown, as both its inner and outer faces may be varied in shape, though theinner face of the strip will always be convex in general form, and the outer face concave. Within the long concavity b which extends throughout the length of the strip, I place a filling strip 0, corresponding to the length of the molded strip B, and to the blank strip A, having its 6-, inner face convexed to conform to the concave outer face of the molded strip, and having its outer face made flat, and so as to be fiush with the outer edges of the molded strip, when in placetherein,asshownin Fig.7. The molded and filling strips thus combined, are then subjected to a coiling operation, which is effected in any suitable machine, such, for instance, as shown in the application made by me under date of May 14, 1894, and serially numbered 511,161, patented January 29, 1895, No. 533,236. I do not limit myself to using that particular coiling or bending apparatus, but it is well'adapted for the carrying out of my invention. l/Vhether I use that apparatus or not, I shall preferably employ acoiling form D, having its outer periphery recessed to conform to the convex inner face I) of the molded strip; such a form as indicated in Fig. 7. I shall also, by preference, preparatory to coil- 8 ing the two strips, bend them upon a segmental bending forin D from which they will be drawn directly onto the main coiling form, D, and which is shown in cross-section in Fig. 7. Afterthe coiling operation has been completed, the filling strip is removed from the concaved outer face of the molded strip, the ends of which are then in abutment, as shown in Fig. 9.

It will be understood that the filling strip 5 is used over and over, and that its function is to prevent the molded strip from buckling orsplitting during the operation of coiling, at which time thefilling strip is held in place in the molded strip by means of the long sheet-metal binding strip D employed in coiling, and indicated in cross section in Fig. 7. After the molded strip has been coiled, its ends are joined in any suitable manner, but preferably as shown in Figs. 10 to 13 inclusive. In joining the ends of the strip as shown in those figures, each end of the strip has a tapering recess A formed in it, as shown in Fig. 10, these recesses aligning with each other, being deepest at their outer ends, and gradually tapering both in depth and width as they extend inward, and until they merge into the bottom of the concavity b in the outer face of the strip. A blank jointpiece E, is then placed over the abutting ends of the molded and coiled strip, its lower face being conformed in curvature to the recesses A A, which it fills. This blank joint piece is firmly glued into the recesses, and after the glue has dried, it is worked down, as shown in Figs. 12 and 13, until its outer surface eX- actly coincides with the concave outer face of the strip. The finished joint'piece E therefore is concavo-convex in cross section, thickest at its middle portion, and tapers in thickness and width from its center each way to its ends.

It will be seen that a bicycle-rim produced in accordance with my improved method, is molded before it is coiled, and before its ends are joined, whereas ordinarily the blank strip is coiled, after which its abutting ends are joined, after which the molding is done. Obviously the molding may be done to greater advantage when the stock is in the strip, than after it has been coiled.

It will be understood, of course, that I do not limit myself to any particular instrumentalities for carrying out my improved method, although those shown in my application previously referred to are well adapted thereto. Nor doI limit myself to molding the strip exactly in the form shown, nor to employing the joint shown and described, although that joint I prefer to use. I would therefore, have it understood that I do not limit myself to the exact construction set forth, but hold myself at liberty to make such changes as fairly fall within the spirit and scope of my invention.

Having fully described my invention, what I claim as new, and desire to secure by Letters Patent, is-- 1. A method of making wooden rims for bicycle-wheels, consisting in first molding the rim-strip into concavo-convex or substantially concavo-convex cross section, then filling the concave outer face of the strip with a long filling strip, then combining the said rim and filling strips with a sheet-metal binding strap which engages with the fiat outer face of the filling strip, then coiling the combined rim and filling strips and strap upon a form which is recessed to receive the convexed inner face of the rim-strip, then removing the filling strip from the rim strip and joining the ends of the latter, substantially as described.

2. A method of making wooden rims for bicycle Wheels, consisting in molding the rim strip into concavo-convex or substantially concavo-convex cross section, then filling its concaved outer face with a filling strip, then combining the said rim and filling strips with a sheet-metal strap which is placed against the flat outer face of the filling strip, then coiling the rim and filling strips and strap, then removing the filling strip from the coiled rim strip, then forming recesses in the ends of the rim strip so as to extend below the concavity in the outer face thereof, then joining the said ends by the insertion of a joint-piece into the said recesses, and then cutting away the jointpiece to conform to the concaved outer face of the strip, substantially as set forth.

In testimony whereof I have s gned this specification in the presence of two subscribing witnesses.

HARVEY G. SHEPARD.

Witnesses:

' FRED O. EARLE,

GEO. D. SEYMOUR.


----------



## filmonger

*Letter from H G Shepard*





*This was a letter from H G Shepard article written to him by Mr. Bailey about his Patents and methods of wood bending in the Carriage Monthly Magazine.*


History of Wood Bending—Continued.

BY S. R. BAILEY, AMESBURY, MASS. The following Is a continuation of H. G. Shepard's Interesting article

I urged him to write something concerning the subject, and we are pleased now to present Mr. Bailey's interesting contribution In the form of a letter addressed to Mr. Shepard. It was our intention to publish this second article In the May number of The Carriage Monthly, but we were disappointed, owing to Mr. Bailey's Illness, which prevented bis earlier attention to the matter.

S. R. Bailey & Co., Inc. 
Manufacturers Of Carriages And Electric Vehicles. 
Amesbury, Mass., 
August 27, 1908.

H. G. Shepard, New Haven, Conn

Dear Sir:

I have never been very prompt in my correspondence, and quite often negligent, and I think, perhaps, I have lost good friends by not answering letters. It has punished me more than it has them, for no one values his friends more than I, and in this case, in negligence, morbidness and dreading the thought of picking up this wood-bending history, I have even exceeded myself. This, to you, I think, is the climax of all my previous doings in this respect, but I certainly hope you will forgive. I know it was more as a favor to me than what I could contribute. I felt flattered by it, and certainly meant to have reciprocated by being prompt. I will write you a rambling letter, just as it comes to me, and if you can pick out anything that is of any use for your history, I shall be surprised and pleased.

You ask me, in the beginning, to tell you something about the wood bending in the '50's. I was born in '38, consequently I was quite young, in the early 50's at least. As we lived six miles from railroad and telegraph, I was pretty well buried in the country until I was twenty-seven or eight years old and I didn't -have much chance to see what was being done. In our town, we had no factory of any kind or machinery, except a grist mill and an old up and down saw mill and one carriage maker, by the name of Boynton. I used to loaf around his shop when I was young, and I remember seeing him try to bend carriage rims and sleigh runners without straps, and other kinds of bending, and you know the result.

The consequence of my hanging around Mr. Boynton's shop and what I saw there shaped my career, and father provided me with a shop before I was seventeen, fitting it up out of an old church. My struggles trying to bend sleigh runners without straps very soon set me to studying on the double-bend problem, the difficulties of which no one knows better than you, although it seems very simple to us now. I moved from this small village. East Pittston, Me., to Bath, Me., where I fitted up another church into a carriage shop (and perhaps it might have been the influence which hung around those buildings which accounts, in a measure, for my churchly tendencies since), the city of Bath discounting one-half its value to encourage the enterprise, which is more than I have ever had done for me since by any town and almost, I think, more than by any individual. But, as is usual in the case of carriage business, I was soon short of money and was glad to take a partner in, who had plenty of cash and cussedness, but nothing else. While there, I conceived the idea of bending timber over steam-heated forms. I succeeded so well, after many trials, that I concluded to go into the shaft-bending business, and went West and found a man to get out strips for carriage shafts and send them to Bath. The most of our timber came green and i found hot moulds almost indispensable, as I could remove the stock twice a day, instead of twice a week, as was the case with the cold mould in winter with green stock.
Passing over the details of the trouble which I had to encounter in perfecting the arrangement, I finally succeeded in producing moulds for the heel and the side bend, all on steam-heated forms, by the use of which I could set the timber three times a day with the green, and every forty-five minutes with the dry. This innovation almost controlled the shaft business. On account of disagreement with my partner in the matter of demands made upon me, we dissolved partnership, and I found employment with E. A. & O. S. Gillett, in Boston, at a salary of $2,000 a year, which seemed to me then a princely sum for a countryman. I moved to Boston and remained with them two years and a half. On account of the hot moulds and other devices which I introduced, I became valuable to them, as these revolutionized their process so far as shaft and wood bending was concerned, they being manufacturers and dealers in bent carriage wood work, with a very large business. They increased my salary and afterward bought my patents, paying me well for them, as I thought at the time. They have continued in their use since, being very successful in their business and collecting large sums in royalties on the patent.

The first good timber bending that I ever saw was wagon rims, especially the heavy ones, which were an amazement to me, and I didn't have the mystery solved until I saw a Blanchard rim bender, which was made by James Blanchard, whom we all are glad to acknowledge as the father of wood bending in this and, I think, in all other countries. The second wood-work bending was at Dann Bros., New Haven, which was then far in advance of anything done before, so far as I knew. The next was the wonderful, unexcelled work done by yourselves, H. G. Shepard & Son, which, in my opinion, has never been excelled, if equaled.

Soon after coming to Boston, the Gilletts had a great demand for double-bent express wagon shafts and poles and, up to that time, they had never been bent commercially, except by splitting them up in the center, to prevent their breaking, not knowing how to use straps on the double bend, owing to the difficulties in the process. Mr. Gillett wanted me to see if I could study up some way to bend them solid, in one piece, and I didn't know any better way than to attempt it. Having once undertaken the job, I was determined to carry it through, and no one knows better than you the difficulties I had to encounter. James White, a wealthy gentleman and one of the partners of Gillett & Co., like all other moneyed men, was discouraged because I didn't "get there" quick enough, and came to me with the doleful consolation that smarter men than myself had failed in that, mentioning James Blanchard, and that it was no use for me to try and that it was a waste of money. I don't think that James Blanchard ever tried it persistently, or he certainly would have accomplished it, but, at any rate, it was a cooler for me, coming from one of my employers. However, I was successful, and the process was immediately adopted and is, to this time, almost universally used in most of its principles.

About this time, which was just before the Centennial Exhibition, Mr. Gillett brought John W. Griffiths into the shop, who claimed that I was infringing on his patents, and notified Mr. Gillett to stop using the invention. Griffiths was the man who sold to the United States Government, for a large amount, the process of bending ship timber, which, in my opinion, was one of the biggest of the grafts in those days. He used for rotary work a Blanchard rim bender, laid down, and without its best features, that of a track on which the timber was drawn forward toward the mould and without any devices for raising or moving this track toward the center of the revolving mould to accommodate it to different sizes of forms. It was entirely incomplete and useless and proved an entire failure, so far as rotating moulds are employed. This machine was set up and a building built for it by the Government in Charlestown NavyYard. Griffiths so terrified my employers that they allowed him to come in with an artist and make a drawing of my machine in every detail. (By the way, I was never able to find any patents that in any way conflicted with mine, in my subsequent patent application.) He afterward had cuts made from the drawing, produced a machineexactly like mine, and exhibited it at the Centennial Exhibition, in Philadelphia, as his own. This appears on the circular reproduced below, which shows it with double-bend forms in position, but is made for universal timber bending. Of course, I made some trouble for him in Philadelphia and said what I would be apt to say in such a case, and he never seemed inclined to take it up.


----------



## filmonger

*Dann Bros Patent*

*They had their own Patent by John A Dann assigned to the Dann Bros in 1896*




J. A. DANNE WHBEL RIM.

No. 555,306. Patented Feb. 25,1896.

UNITED STATES PATENT OFFICE.

JOHN A. DANN, OF NElV HAVEN, CONNECTICUT, ASSIGNOR TO THE DANN BROS. d: COMPANY OF SAME PLACE.

WHEEL-RIM.

SPECIFICATION forming part of Letters Patent No. 55 5,306, dated February 25, 1896.

Application filed March 14, 1895 T all whom it may concern.-

Be it known that 1, JOHN A. DANN, of New Haven, in the county of New Haven and State of Connecticut, have invented a new Improvement in lVheeLRims; and I do here by declare the following, when taken in connection with the accompanying drawings and the letters of reference marked thereon, to be a full, clear, and exact description of the same, and which said drawings constitute part of this specification, and represent, in-

Figure 1, a view in side elevation of a wheelrim constructed in accordance with my invention; Fig. 2, an enlarged broken plan view showing the joint of the said rim; Fig.

3, a corresponding reverse plan view of the joint; Fig. 4C, a view of the joint in central longitudinal section on the line a b of Fig. 2 Fig. 5, aview of the rim in cross-section on 2o the line a d of Fig. 1; Fig. 6, a view in transverse section through the joint on the line cf of Fig. 4:.

My invention relates to an improvement in wooden rims for that class of wheels which are provided with pneumatic tires, and chiefly used on bicycles, the object being to produce at a comparatively low cost for manufacture a simple, strong and durable rim composed of a single piece of wood.

3o lVith these ends in view my invention consists in a wheel-rim having certain details of construction, as will be hereinafter described and pointed out in the claims.

In carrying out my invention I employ a concavo-convex strip A, of suitable tough wood, such as hickory, elm, or the second growth of ash. The particular form of this strip in cross-section will vary according to the character of the wood employed, and also according to the character of the pneumatic tire which is to be placed in the concave exterior face of the rim. One end of the strip is formed with a single spoon-like tongue A, tapering both in thickness and width from its inner to its outer end, its greatest thickness, which is at its base, being less than the thickest part of the rim in cross-section, and its greatest width, which is also at its base, being less than the greatest width of the rim in 5'0 cross-section. The other end of the strip is constructed with a groove A which corre- Serial No. 541,750. (No model.)

sponds in all of its dimensions to the dimensions of the tongue A before mentioned, the open out-er end of the groove being the thickest and widest, the groove thence tapering in 5 5 both dimensions toward its inner end. should also mention that the tongue A is concavo-convex in cross-section, its concave outer face conforming to the curvature of the concave outer face of the rim, and its convex 6o inner face conforming in curvature to the bottom of the groove A so that when the tongue A is in place in the groove A the concave outer face of the rim will be continuous.

The concave inner face of that end of the strip on which the tongue is located is preferably cut away to form a shoulder a, as shown in Fig. 4, and against this shoulder the edge a of the grooved end of the strip is abutted, and by preference the shoulder is undercut and the end of the strip correspondingly beveled, as shown in the said figure, although this is not necessary.

I may, if preferred, form a transverse shoul- 7 5 der a at the extreme inner end of the recess A the contour of which it follows, and adapt the end of the tongue, as at a to abut against the said shoulder a as also shown in Fig. 4.

I do not, however, limit myself to forming the shoulder a to provide an abutment for the outer end of the tongue A.

By reference to Fig. 2 it will be seen that the line on which the tongued end of the strip fits into the grooved end thereof lies entirely within the outer face of the rim, and will be covered and protected by the pneumatic tire, and that the exposed line of juncture, Where the grooved end of the rim abuts against the shoulder of the other end of the rim, extends 9o transversely across the inner face of the rim, as shown in Fig. 3, and is therefore the shortest possible line of juncture conceivable. In my improved rim, therefore, the least possible opportunity is given to the moisture to 5 work into the joint. Furthermore, as I employ only one tongue, I avoid cutting or slivering the wood and secure great strength and at the same time a large uniting-surface.

I would also call attention to the fact that on account of the peculiar form of the tongue and groove of my improved joint they virtually constitute a lock for holding the ends of the rim from being laterally displaced or twisted apart.

I am aware that it is old to make wooden rims from a single strip of wood, and also that lap-joints are old in rims of this class. I am further aware that jointed rims of concavoconvex crosssection are old. I do not, therefore, claim either of those constructions broadly, but only my particular construction.

Having fully described my inventiomwha-t I claim as new, and desire to secure by Letters Patent, is

1. A wooden rim for pneumatic-tired vehicle-wheels, the said rim being composed of a single long strip of wood concavo-convex in cross-section, having one of its ends constructed with a single, broad, concavo-convex, spoon-like, integral tongue, extending beyond the said end, gradually decreasing in width and thickness from its inner end or base to its outer end, and the other end of the said strip being constructed with a single, concave groove setting below the concave outer face of the rim-strip, gradually decreasing in width and depth from its outer end inward, and corresponding in shape to the shape of the said tongue, whicl1,when it is in place in the groove lies entirely within the edges of the finished rim with its concave outer face concentric with the concave outer face thereof, and the tongued end of the strip having an exterior transverse shoulder formed at the base of the tongue, and the grooved end of the strip being adapted to abut against the said shoulder, substantially as described.

2. A wooden rim for pneumatic-tired vehicle-wheels, the said rim being composed of a single, long strip of wood, concavo-convex in cross-section, having one of its ends con structed with a single, broad, concavo-convex, spoon-like, projecting, integral tongue, gradually decreasing in width and thickness from its inner end or base to its outer end, and the other end of the strip being constructed with a single, concave groove setting below the concave outer face of the rim-strip, gradually decreasing in depth and width from its outer end inward, and corresponding in shape to the shape of the tongue,which,when it is in place in the groove, lies entirely within the edges of the finished rim with its concave outer face concentric with the concave outer face thereof, and the tongued end of the strip having a transverse shoulder formed at the base of the tongue against which the grooved end of the rim-strip abuts, and the grooved end of the strip having a shoulder located at the inner end of the groove, and adapted to form an abutment for the extreme end of the tongue, substantially as set forth.

In testimony whereof I have signed this specification in the presence of two subscribing witnesses.

J OHN A. DANN. Witnesses:

J. H. SHUMWAY, FRED O. EARLE.


----------



## filmonger

*The Keene Wood Rim Co.*

I have some  more research on these guys but will post this and add to it at a later date.


----------



## filmonger

*Sate of Maine Wood Rim Co.*

I have more Research on this rim Company and will add more information later.


----------



## filmonger

*Tucker Bicycle Woodwork Co*

COL. JAMES B. TUCKER, a prominent citizen of Sidney, 0hio., and one of the city's leading manufacturers, is president, treasurer and general manager of the Tucker Woodwork Company, one of the largest business enterprises of this section. He is a native of Kentucky, a son of Thomas M. and Mary B. Tucker, the paternal line belonging to Southern Indiana and the maternal to Kentucky.

Colonel Tucker received his primary education in private schools and when he reached the proper age, entered DePauw University at Greencastle, Ind., where he was graduated with the class of 1886. He then engaged in the drug business for two years at Mt. Sterling, Ky. In the early nineties he located at Greencastle, Ind., where he organized the Greencastle Manufacturing Company, for the making of bicycle wood rims, but his factory was destroyed by fire in 1897. He then erected a temporary factory at Roachdale, Ind., where he continued his manufacturing until the completion of a new factory, at Urbana, O., and to that place he removed with his family in 1898. Again his plant was destroyed by fire, a conflagration taking place October 17, 1902. Colonel Tucker was not discouraged, however, but began prospecting for a new factory site, finding it at Sidney, where he located his new buildings and opened for business in 1903. The product of the factory, bicycle, sulky and automobile rims, is shipped to various points both at home and abroad and employment is given to from sixty to 140 men. His present plant consists of two buildings of brick construction, with dimensions of 60x200 feet, one of these being two stories and the other three stories in height. Colonel Tucker has devoted his life as a business man to manufacturing. He is largely a self-made man, at the beginning of his career starting out on borrowed capital, but it was entirely safe, as he is possessed of that something which is known as business sense and has always been successful despite the losses he has sustained through accident.

Colonel Tucker married Miss Amelia Langdon, a daughter of Daniel Langdon, of Greencastle, Ind., and they have had two children Harold L. and Grace, the former being in school and the latter being deceased. The residence of Colonel Tucker, which bears the name of Bonyconnellan, is the handsomest residence in the county. 





J. B. Tucker formed the Tucker Woodworking Company in 1903 and took over the school furniture building. His company manufactured bended wooden products such as bicycle wheels and steering wheels. It was the second largest business of its kind in the country. Mr. Tucker also purchased the Bonnyconnellan Castle after the Loughlins lost it in a foreclosure proceeding.  Following the abrupt death of Mr. Tucker, the Mull Woodworking Company occupied the site. It is the present day home of Sidney Manufacturing Company on North Main Avenue.

Mr Tucker seems to have benefited from his friends misfortune with both his factory and his home.....Mr John Loughlin built the home which to this day is known in Sidney as "the castle". It was built in the mid 1880’s and is located on the top of the hill on Walnut Avenue. It is 5,118 square feet and includes a 30’ x 50’ brick carriage house. He named it Bonnyconnellan and patterned it after a castle of that name situated near the estate of a friend who lived in the vicinity of Cork, Ireland. It was this friend who suggested the name for the home and to this day it adds charm and history to our community. In 1891 the original school desk plant was destroyed by fire. However, it was immediately rebuilt of brick. In 1901 Mr. Loughlin sold the company to J.B. Tucker who later also bought Bonnyconnellan. Unfortunately, just a few years later the school furniture factory went out of business.

Mr Loughlin's castle -  was patterned after a castle of that name situated near the estate of a friend, in the vicinity of Cork, Ireland, who suggested the very appropriate name for the American home. In politics Colonel Tucker is a republican. He is a member of the Sidney Commercial Club, a member of the Fellow Craft Club of Detroit, Mich., the Toledo Club, Toledo, O., and formerly was a member of the Columbia Club of Indianapolis, and was active as a committeeman when the new buildings were erected there. He has always believed in life insurance and is one of the largest policy holders in Shelby and perhaps in adjoining counties. He carries more than $100,000, and has one policy of $50,000 in the Northwestern Life Insurance Company. He stands high in citizenship at Sidney and is a leading factor in both business and social life, has ever been liberal in his contributions to charity, and his high sense of justice has made him companionable with all classes.

  J. B. Tucker, of Urbana, Ohio, came to Sidney in 1901, and bought out the Loughlin plant, in which the manufactures had been varying rather unsuccessfully, and converted the shops to the exclusive manufacture of bicycle rims. This line advanced so rapidly that it soon became known as one of the most successful of its class in a large district, and was second to no industry in Sidney for a time. The average production was 1,000 rims per day. The factory was known at this time as the Tucker Bending works. Auto manufacture becoming a leading consumer of bent work about this time, the change in the tide was met by the immediate change of a part of the plant to the manufacture of steering wheels, a department which grew so rapidly as to absorb almost the entire capacity of the factory. At this juncture, when at the top crest of success, Mr. Tucker's death occurred, and while the work of the establishment never stopped, being carried on during the (page 466) re-adjustments and sale of the property, by old line employees and department heads, the plant was taken over by a new company, and is now the Mull Wood Work company.
            Mr. Edward B. Mull, president and general manager, came to the new company with the distinction of being the oldest man in length of service in the employ of the Willys-Overland people. The other officials of the company are Mr. Royal Scott, vice-president; Mr. Floyd G. Hutchins, secretary and treasurer; and D. R. Shelton, cashier, the latter retiring from five years service in the First National Exchange bank, of Sidney.
            When Mr. Tucker undertook the manufacture of steering wheels only three manufactories of this commodity were in existence in the United States, and the Sidney plant has since become the second largest, in production, of them all, with business growing in pace with that of auto building. The plant is now increasing its capacity at top speed to meet coming emergencies. Two of the old and trusted department heads who came to Sidney with Mr. Tucker are still valued employees of the new company.
            In 1883, a branch of the New York Spoke works was set up in Sidney, under the firm name of Crane & McMahon, with James O'Neill as the local manager. Rapid manufacture of spokes from second growth white oak was the object, and after the abundant supply subsided, the plant moved on.

Here is a picture of the building he used for manufacturing in Sidney Oh





The leading industrialists all had multiple interests in bicycle parts..... this included David Troxel - of troxel bicycle seat fame. he was a VP in this company.

In addition to his position as head of the Troxel Manufacturing Company, he is a director in the National Bank of Elyria, is vice president of the Tucker Woodworking Company at Sidney, Ohio, and a director and stockholder in a number of other enterprises at Elyria and elsewhere.  He is one of the active members of the Elyria Chamber of Commerce.


Numerous parts for automobiles were produced in Sidney, Ohio including Tucker. When the Anderson-Frazier Wheel partnership dissolved, James Anderson purchased the assets, and subsequently formed the Anderson Body Company. The firm made wooden steering wheels, automobile bodies, and associated parts for autos. It occupied the former Maxwell Mill site west of the Miami River, where Shelby Manufacturing now stands on Adams Street. The Tucker Woodworking Company’s wood products were used for invalid chairs, punching bag rims, bicycle wheels and automobile steering wheels. The company produced 75,000 car steering wheels in 1915.


----------



## filmonger

*Huennenekens Cycle co*

This rim Joint is interesting


----------



## filmonger

*Man Working on Wood rim 1897*

I just like this picture of a guy working on a wood rim in 1897 - gives you an idea of how they may have done things back in the day.


----------



## bike

*I cannot find my patent for lobdell clad but seemed to me in the 1920s...*

anyone have other info? WOuld like to figure out first year for clad.

Aside, Found this but no date


----------



## filmonger

More Tucker Info & Pics - from the 1911 bicycling World & motorcycle review













Picture of an actual Tucker clincher rim













1911 Ad


----------



## filmonger

This is from the Bicycling world & Motorcycle review in 1911 in relation to Bikes question above.... Still do not know that answer to his question - but we are getting closer.







SUPERIORITY OF WOOD RIMS OVER STEEL

Steel rims have no life, spring or resiliency and, when the tire receives a blow in use, ti must stand the entire shock, 
which shortens its life very materially.

The wood rim, if air-dried properly, retains its life and resiliency and, when the tire receives a shock, it springs
back, easing the blow, which lengthens the life of the tire. Actual tests made under the following conditions proved our
claim conclusively: Two wheels were employed, one built-up with a wood rim and the other with steel, both fitted with
tires. These wheels were caused to run against a wooden pulley 2-feet wide, having three-quarter-inch round moldings
placed squarely across and at angles on the face of the pulley.

Both pulleys and wheels were run at a high rate of speed with the tire pressure against pulley at about the same
pressure a rider's weight would be on the road. The tire mounted on the wood rim lasted one-third longer than on the
steel.

This is conclusive evidence of the wood rims' merit over steel, in addition to which the rider enjoys ease and 
comfort that he cannot secure on any other type of rim.

A bicycle fitted with wood rims last longer, rides easier, has a better appearance and is far superior in every
way.

The above applies to the solid heavy steel rim, which is brazed together.* There is, however, great merit in a very light steel lining 
(not brazed), mounted on a wood rim. This produces a rim with a light-steel lining, having the same resiliency as the
all-wood. This yupe of rim also has a perfect watershed, is very stiff and remains true under the severest usage.

This wood steel-lined rim has met with a large sale, and is becoming more popular each year. It is made for cement, 
Dunlop and clincher tires.

This steel-lined clincher rim made the single-clinch tire possible, and you have Mr. E.J. Lobdell to thank, for he
alone is responsible for this rim, which enables you to sell a bicycle fitted with clincher tires at a reasonable
price.*


----------



## Wcben

Thanks for all the work on this!  This is a great resource!


----------



## filmonger

K & C Manufacturing Company - Henniker NH

I am still in the process of getting more info on this company as they were fairly prolific in bicycle wood rim manufacturing. Now that I have a picture I thought I would share it with you. This is a Photo of the company in 1910 from a post card.









1908 management





1900





An Ad from Bicycling World 1906











1911 Ads











They had a fire in 1917 that injured a fireman severely.


----------



## filmonger

This is how they used to pack the wood rims for shipping in the day. They would take seconds that did not meed quality and use them as part of the crate...they would insert the good rims and top it with another second then they would apply wood straps and secure to the seconds. Easy no cost crate.


----------



## filmonger

Rastetters Death reported in the Wheel 1898 Feb 18th


----------



## Cdollar4

Are those your wheels Filmonger

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdollar4

Beautiful Wheels!! $$

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## filmonger

Not Mine - those were on the bay a while ago...... I used to make wood rims but no longer do so. Easier to buy Italian for punters. Have a few laying around as well... modern and TOC.

1899 rim sizes ad






Patent - Judge decides rims rims were made long before patent application


----------



## Cdollar4

That cool man.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## filmonger

Here is a maker I will attempt to study... The Russ Rim Co. Buffalo NY


----------



## filmonger

Fairbanks Factory


----------



## filmonger

Another Ad from The Wheel 1898 for the Hercules Wood Rim ( see start of this thread ) ...this time another location and a claim that the American Rim Company made the rims in Pawtucket R.I. Still researching these rims & this company (s).


----------



## filmonger

1910


----------



## filmonger

More K & C - 1911


----------



## Wcben

filmonger said:


> 1910
> 
> View attachment 311399
> View attachment 311400
> View attachment 311401




Ive wondered what Racycle meant by "TUCKER Maple" in thier catalogs.....


----------



## filmonger

My Racycle had K & C rims.......


----------



## filmonger

Tucker - Factory Fire 1902






Re - Incorporates Quickly 1902





Relocates to Sidney Ohio- 1902


----------



## filmonger

Types of wood used to make rims changes as supply dwindles 1902


----------



## filmonger

HERMES Wood rims ....Early 1894


----------



## filmonger

Wobbler


----------



## filmonger

Laroche Pouchois


----------



## filmonger




----------



## dnc1

bricycle said:


> Awesome info sir!!



I concur with the above, thanks for  this, much appreciated!


----------



## filmonger

Spoke Tensions 1897


----------



## OldSkipTooth

Very nice post, thank you! I can vouch for beech being an amazing wood, it is stable, can be bent, and tough as nails. It is a desired wood used in European furniture making where strength is needed.


----------



## filmonger

1898 wood rim washers G & J


----------



## filmonger

Indiana novelty Load 1898


----------



## filmonger

General thought son wood rims 1898


----------



## filmonger

1897

One of Waddel Wooden Ware Works ..... With Wire


----------



## filmonger

Paper Rim..... I will try and do more research on this soon





Here is a 1897 Patent for Paper Bicycle rims by Edward Claussen





E. E.-OLAUSSEN. PAPER RIM FOR BICYCLE WHEELS.

No. 580,377. Patented Apr. 13, 1897.

Fig.1 E19 7 flzLgZ. 72x 1] 16 J'B/M if J6 T VZ'Znesses: 13271672707.-

THE Noam vnsm co, Pnormumo, wAsmNmrw, n c,

NITE 'rarns ED\VARD E. CLAUSSEN, OF HARTFORD, CONNECTICUT.

PAPER RIM FOR BICYCLE-WHEELS.

SPECIFICATION forming part of Letters Patent NO. 580,377, dated April 13, 1897.

Application filed P 6, 1896. $erial No- 586,351. (No model.)

To all whom it may concern:

Be it known that I, EDWARD E. CLAUSSEN, a citizen of the United States, residing at Hartford, in the county of Hartford and State of Connecticut, have invented certain new and useful Improvements in Paper Rims for Bicycle-Wheels, of which the following is a full, clear, and exact specification.

My invention relates to improvements and construction of rims for wheels, and is especially adapted for paper rims for wheels used on the safety-bicycle. I-Ieretofore the rims have usually been made of wood from a con-. tinuous single strip or built up from a number of strips curved into circular form and having their ends skived off at an angle and overlapped or having their meeting ends joined by a series of interlocking tongues or grooves. Serious objections have been found in practice, owing to the wooden rims, as they are apt to spread apart and split, and, furthermore, as the bicycle-wheel is of the tension spoke character its stiffness depends upon the rigidity of the circular arch formed by the rim of the wheel and therefore it is subjected to a continuous strain and must be of a strong and firm construction.

The object of my invention is to provide a bicycle-rim that is light, resilient, and yielding, but strong and durable and will sustain and maintain its shape and have no tendency to work loose, become weakened, spread, or split when in use upon an uneven track or when under heavy strains, and stand the test of all climatic changes and temperatures, as heat, cold, and moisture.

In the drawings accompanying and forming part of this specification, Figure 1 represents a strip of paper of sufficient length to be wound uponamandrelto give the required thickness ofthe rim. Fig. 2 is a cross-sectional view of the circular form as wound on a mandrel, showing the layers of paper with their edges overlapping each other, resembling in cross-section a truncated cone. Fig. 3 is a side view of the rim after having been pressed from its truncated-cone cross-section into its final crescent-shaped cross-section. Fig. 4 is a cross-sectional view of the rim, the section being taken on line 4 4 in the direction of the arrow of Fig 3. Figs. 5 and 6 are modified forms of what is represented in Figs. 2 and 4. Fig. 7 is a modification of the strip of paper shown in Fig. 1. Fig. 8 is still another modification, showing the strip wound upon a mandrel containing a groove which is at the same time the pressing-mold for compressing the layers and holding them in the form under pressure.

In the accompanying drawings, in which similar numerals of reference indicate corresponding parts in the several views, the numeral 10 indicates a strip of paper which in its preferred form is tapering, as shown in Fig. 1, the wide end being indicated by the numeral 11 and its narrow end by 12. The strip, which can have previously been made waterproof by immersing in anysuitable waterproofin g compound and having been supplied with paste, shellac, rubber cement, or any other waterproof cementing compound, is wound upon a mandrel 13 in such a manner that the wide end 11 is first applied and the succeeding layers wound and cemented one upon the other, keeping the center line of the strip in the same plane with the mandrel. Thus each succeeding layer overlaps the previous layer, as clearly shown in the cross-section of the rim in Fig. 2, forming substantially a truncated cone.

After a sufficient amount of paper has been wound upon the mandrel to form the required thickness of the rim the annular rim is then pressed into the crescent-shaped cross-section, as shown in Fig. 4, the shape being such that the serrated concavity of the outer wall 14, to which the pneumatic tire 16 (indicated in dash and dotted lines) is applied, exceeds the concavity of the inner wall 15, so that each layer of flat paper is more or less deflected in the center, as at a a. (See Figs. 4 and 6.) Thus each layer is individually formed into a curved layer, giving far greater strength than in its fiat state, the serration of the concave wall 14 serving as an increased surface to apply the cement that holds the pneumatic tire to the rim. The gradually increasing thickness at the center of the belt is produced by the strip being tapering and the Wide end of the strip forming the first band of superimposed layers, and then pressing that band until the cement has set. 65

Either of the two described methods may be used without departing from the spirit of my invention.

The pressingmolds must be built very heavy to stand the great pressure to which 70 they are subjected and therefore are exceedingly cumbersome to handle and not easily managed to wind the paper strip upon them. To overcome this manipulation and handling of these heavy molds, I preferably wind the 75 strip upon a mandrel, which is done in an expeditious, economical, and efficient manner, and then place the annular band in the mold to be pressed into the desired form.

In the specification I have stated the band 80 or strip to be of waterproof paper, but it is understood that any rope or Manila paper will answer and made waterproof after the rim has been pressed into its crescent-shaped crosssection. 85

Other modifications may be readily made, as taking two or more pieces of paper instead of a single strip.

Having now particularly described and ascertained the nature of my said invention and co in what manner the same is to be performed, what I claim, and desire to secure by Letters Patent, is-

1. As a new article of manufacture, an a11- nular paper rim consisting of superimposed 5 curved layers of paper, of uniform thicknesses cemented together and forming substantially a crescent shape in cross-section and having the serrated wall, substantially as described.

2. As an article of manufacture, an annu- I lar rim built up of superimposed layers of waterproof sheet material of uniform thicknesses, cemented and compressed together into substantially the form of a crescent in cross-section and provided with the serrated 105 wall substantially as described.

3. As a new article of manufacture an annular rim composed of a series of curved layers of circular form, each succeeding layer having a greater radius of curvature than the 1 IO preceding one and compressed together, and of uniform thicknesses, into substantially the form of a crescent in crosssection and provided with the serrated concave wall 14 and the smooth convex wall 15 substantially as II described.

4. A wheel-rim consisting of a tapering strip of paper, wound and cemented upon itself in uniform thicknesses oflayers to forman annular belt, the constantly-narrowing 12o strip serving to thicken the center of the belt, so as to form substantially a crescent shape in cross-section, the inner wall being rep resented by the first turn of the wide end of the strip, and the outer wall 14 being repre- I2 5 sented by the serrated edges formed by the outer layer or cover. When the fibers near the edge of the belt have been stretched, due to the larger circumference of the outer edge of the belt, and the cement has set while 5 the rim is still in the mold under pressure, the different layers which are wound upon one another will join and form one solid body and retain the shape of the mold after same has been removed. 10 The modifications shown in the drawings are represented in Figs. 5, 6, 7, and 8.

Fig. 5 represents the cross-section of the rim, in which the strip is wound in circular form in such a manner that the narrow end [5 12 is first applied on the mandrel and the succeeding layers wound and cemented one upon the other, keeping the central line of the strip in the same plane with the mandrel, leaving a small step between each previous and suczo ceeding layer. After a sulficient amount of paper has been wound upon the mandrel to form the required thickness of the rim the annular ring is then pressed from the crosssection, resembling a truncated cone, of Fig.

5 into the crescent-shaped cross-section, as shown in Fig. 6. The gradually-increasing thickness at the center of the belt is accomplished in the same manner as previously described; but the inside of the rim shows the steps left by the tapering strip, as at 17.

(See Fig. 6.)

In Fig. 7 a modified form of the strip is shown, and the decreasing width of the paper is accomplished by reducing steps. The wide 3 5 end is indicated by 18, the narrow end by 19,

and the reducing steps by 20.

In some cases it may be preferable to omit the mandrel and wind the strip direct on the mold, and I have therefore represented in 0 Fig. 8 such a mold. The numeral 21 indicates the mold, which may be hollow, as at 22, to be heated by steam and provided with the removable flange 23 and having the groove 24, formed between them, of the contour of the inner side of the rim. The flexible tapering strip when wound on the mold will then at once assume that curvature and may be pressed and held in said mold until the cement has set.

The mode of operation of the process, as shown in Figs. 2, 3, 4, 5, and 6, is as follows: A piece of paper of sufficient length and size is Wound on a mandrel, having previously been supplied with a cementing compound,

to form an annular band of superimposed layers and then placing that band in a green or moist state in the pressing-mold until the cement has set.

The mode of operation of the process, as

shown in Fig. 8, is as follows: A piece of paper of sufficient length and size is wound on a mold, having previously been supplied with a cementing compound to form an annular repeated superimposing of the constantlynarrowing strip.

5. A Wheel-rim consisting of a tapering strip of paper, Wound and cemented upon itself in superimposed layers of uniform thicknesses to form an annular belt, the inner Wall 15 being represented by the first turn of the Wide end of the strip and each succeeding layer being formed by the successive superimposing of the tapering strip and forming 10 the serrated concave Wall 14 substantially as described.

EDWARD E. CLAUSSEN. Witnesses:

EVA S. SHELTON, J ANETTE S. ELLSWORTH.

From Hartford Points of Interest 1895 where Edward Lived and Invented. He held several Pat's


----------



## filmonger

Simple Drilling Machine anyone could make 1897


----------



## filmonger

1897 Huennekens Cycle Co ad...


----------



## dnc1

Fantastic research! @filmonger


----------



## dnc1

Available on ebay France at the moment, 6x "Franco-Americain" rims


----------



## filmonger

More about paper rims 1896


----------



## filmonger

Tucker joint


----------



## filmonger

Fairbanks Ad 1894 - Zimmerman


----------



## filmonger

Various American Wood Rim Company rim options here for Crescent 1904....


----------



## dnc1

Available on ebay France at the moment......


----------



## bulldog1935

Not TOC, but I don't think it's totally off topic, and only relates to Lightweights. 
For someone like me, who likes to build up old frames in a tribute to their original form, but with modern functionality. 
Grand Bois in Japan sells wood rims to fit modern tubular tires, and is easier to shop than you might guess. 
http://www.cyclesgrandbois.com/SHOP/ghisallorim.html


----------



## filmonger

Another maker to add to the mix - The Russ Two-Piece Rim ....from 1899


----------



## filmonger

A little more info on Fairbanks... most of it is a repeat of what has been provided earlier in this thread

Patent info.



 

 
General info...


----------



## filmonger

Wood rim demand 1896....


----------



## filmonger

Metal Clad Wood Rims.... I have been asked when did the first metal clad wood rims appear? This is in relation to the full metal jacket - rather than metal attached to wood rims... like Dunlop clinchers. As far as I can tell the Lobdell patent gives us a fair idea as to the date these rims would have appeared - around 1909 pre - patent. Below you will find Lobdel's patent for 1910 for the metal clad wood rim.


----------



## filmonger

Some more H G Shepard information.

1897... wood bar


----------



## filmonger

1898 - English discover the advantages of wood rims for racing. From the Detroit free press 1898.


----------



## filmonger

Fairbanks claim to be the originator of the wood rim bicycle rim. 1897 NY Times


----------



## filmonger

More info - Keene Wood Rim Co..... Sporting life 1897





Money problems for Keene - From Vermont Phoenix Aug. 6, 1897.


----------



## filmonger

Lobdell negotiating with Iver Johnson 1897 - From the Fitchburg Sentinal July 28 1897


----------



## dnc1

filmonger said:


> Fairbanks claim to be the originator of the wood rim bicycle rim. 1897 NY Times
> 
> View attachment 700215



An acquaintance has some Fairbanks Boston  ' v-section ' rims that were manufactured at their English factory, in Derby I believe.
I'll try and grab some photos next time I see him.
Any idea when this factory was producing rims @filmonger?


----------



## filmonger

dnc1 said:


> An acquaintance has some Fairbanks Boston  ' v-section ' rims that were manufactured at their English factory, in Derby I believe.
> I'll try and grab some photos next time I see him.
> Any idea when this factory was producing rims @filmonger?



Yes - I have some documentation somewhere.. I'll try and find it.


----------



## filmonger

More Info on Paper Rims.... St Louis Post 1895








Star Tribune. Minn. 1896


----------



## dnc1

filmonger said:


> More Info on Paper Rims.... St Louis Post 1895
> 
> View attachment 700861
> View attachment 700862
> 
> Star Tribune. Minn. 1896
> 
> View attachment 700875
> View attachment 700876



Bicycle rims I can get my head around, but using paper to make car rims!?!?


----------



## filmonger

Wood rims by the Constrictor Tyre Co.

( I had posted this in another thread and thought the info should go here as well )

Constrictor was a small factory in East London, the Constrictor Tyre Company was responsible for the first truly modern light aluminium rims which were introduced seventy years ago. They sold many different bicycle parts for bicycles including wooden rims. They also made their own brand.




















_( information below is from Hilary Stone from Classic lightweight bicycles 'UK )_

They are mostly famous for their Conloy rims of the late 20's.





As the name implies Constrictor started off as a company specialising in tyres back just after the turn of the 20th century. A little while later they were bought by Leon Meredith – and those who have read the Design Classics may remember him as the importer of the then revolutionary Bastide bicycles. In 1912 they began offering a steel wired-on rim with a hollow box



  section (Image left) which apart from the material is still very modern looking in appearance – crescent, almost aero shaped. These rims were popular with the top riders for they were strong and relatively light and featured a proper braking surface unlike the commonly used Westwood rims. They were available in several finishes including a painted ‘wood’ finish - apealing the wood sprint rims of the period which were similar in shape. Combined with a narrow Constrictor tyre these looked much like a full-on sprint rim with tubular tyre and were not much slower.

The story of the Conloy rims starts a little later – in the late 1920s several companies started to experiment again with aluminium cycle components. Rims, pedals and even frames had been made before but had not been popular with serious hard riders. Constrictor were one of the more adventurous and in 1927 launched a whole series of bicycle components – cranks, chainwheels, hubs, pedals, toeclips and rims under the Conloy brand name and were awarded the CTC Plaque for the greatest improvement to cycling with their Conloy products. The cranks and pedals were only listed for a couple of years or so but the solid section rims with a very similar crescent aero shape to the steel ones they already made were a great success. Constrictor imported most of these aluminium components from France but in 1933 import duty was radically increased and Constrictor looked to source components in England. Pedals and hubs were now made by BSA for Constrictor. And by 1934 the rims began to be manufactured in-house. They were now of a hollow section, still with the crescent-aero shape made from an extruded tube reshaped and rolled into a spiral to be cut to the correct length before being joined with a steel plate. Constrictor were now able to offer rims in any diameter and drilling but the vast majority were 26 x 1¼in which was pretty much the standard wired-on size for lightweight bikes in the 1920s and 30s.


 Sometime during 1935 Constrictor introduced a new version of the hollow rim which was just a little narrower and a little lighter. This was the classic Asp rim (image right).
Now all Constrictor crescent shaped rims are often known as Asps but the name was reserved for the narrower section rims. At about the same time Dunlop introduced a new wheel size, the 27 x 1¼in (630mm bead seat diameter) which was not related to any other size. Constrictor soon offered the Asp in Dunlop’s new size as well as the two common 26s and what Constrictor called continental 27s – what we know as 700C.



 Constrictor Asp rims continued through the 1930s, 40s and 1950s and were rated as the best available. As cycling declined after petrol came off ration in 1953 a plethora of models was introduced in an effort to stem the decline in sales. But Constrictor had rather lost its way with many new products which were just not innovative enough. And many new good rims were beginning to come in from the continent. Constrictor finally closed its doors in the late 1960s.


Timeline
1912 Introduction of hollow section crescent shape steel rims
1927 Conloy 26 x 1¼ and 26 x 1 3/8in rims
1930 Light Conloy version introduced alongside what was now called the Medium Conloy
1933/4 Hollow section Conloy rim introduced
Late 1935 New Narrower (7/8in wide) Asp rim
1936 Asp available in new 27in Dunlop size
1938 Steel hollow section crescent shape rim introduced
1948 Boaloy solid section aluminium rim with flatter shape weighs 24oz (650g)
Asp available in two weights 14oz (380g) and 17oz (475g)
1951 Mamba solid section rectangular shape aluminium rim introduced; weighs 18oz (490g)
1954 Cobra hollow section, half round shape and less deep well than Asp; weighs 16oz (430g)
1955 Supalatti solid section slightly rounded shape with flat braking surfaces; 19oz (510g) with metal badge
1958 Viper solid section slightly rounded shape with flat braking surfaces with notched joint; 19oz (510g)
1962 Brillani hollow section rim, slightly wider than Asp, half round shape;17oz (475g)


----------



## filmonger

Constrictor sold Fairbanks rims - a wood rim manufacturer that had been around for quite some time - they have an intertwined history with Fairbanks - Boston Rim Co & Boston Wood Rim Company. Like most of the early bicycle business, they also produced for export to Europe. Wood rims were not as popular in Europe as in America. Age is difficult to pin down for wood rims in general and the company stamp is the best clue. This still will not be of much assistance in giving you an accurate date.

Here are some of the other products they used to sell


----------



## dnc1

I posted a thread titled "Opinions anyone? " in the vintage lightweights forum here on the Cabe recently. You may be interested in the photos @filmonger.
Thanks again to @bulldog1935 for his excellent sleuthing.


----------



## filmonger

Clarksburg Wooden rim Co - An Ontario Canadian firm making Wood Rims....




 

Pat 1899


----------



## filmonger

The Boston Wood Rim Co - of Toronto Canada - guessing loosely related to their American counterpart.









The Clarksburg rim was a laminate rim and worked rawhide strips into the rims.

A few more Canadian firms - i'll try and do a little more in depth research on each in the near future.
 Southern Canada had great wealth of hardwood forests in the late turn of the century.

Firms like the Cannonball Bicycle Company of Welland Ontario marketed all wood bicycles including the rims. Also the owners of the Comet Cycle co. of Toronto.


----------



## filmonger

Some of the Lobdell rim profiles in 1895 along with his participation in the cycle show in Chicago in 1895...


----------



## filmonger

The Spaulding Machine Screw Co., Buffalo NY.  Spaulding claimed to make their own rims - they used the Rastetter patent for the Joint. This Ad is from 1895 and you can see the Patent number for the Rastetter patent. The company was owned by brothers Henry F & C. M. Spaulding. They produced many parts, forgings and products for bicycles. Like so many people in the early 1900's bicycle business they ventured into Automobile production and produced the short lived 1902 Spaulding automobile. _( try not to confuse them with A.G. Spalding )_

1895 ad from Bearings - note Pat no on rim joint.




1894 Rastetter Pat.




Bicycle fittings ad


----------



## filmonger

More from Olds Wagon Works - attempting to establish grade standards for wood rims. ( from the Wheel 1898 )... Select, Standard & Seconds.


----------



## filmonger

Wood bending Machine 1898 - R A Gibson Patent.



 

R. A. GIBSON. MACHINE FOR BENDING HOOPS FOR RIMS, m.

Patented Jan. 18, 1898.

lnventor.

UNrrEn Sra'rns arnnr rricn...

ROBERT A. GIBSOJ, OF BUFFALO, NEXV YORK.

MACHINE FOR SENDING HOOPS FOR RiiViS, 30G.

SPECIFICATION forming part of Letters Patent No. 597,463, dated January 18, 1898.

Application filed November 29, 1895. Renewed June 14, 1897. Serial No. 640,759. (No model.)

To all whom it 71mg; concern..-

Be it known that I, ROBERTA. GIBSON, a citizen of the United States, residing at Buffalo, in the county of Erie and State of New York, have invented certain new and useful Improvements in Machines for Bending Hoops for Rims or other Purposes, of which the following is a specification.

My invention relates to an improved means for bending hoops for bicycle-rims, mudguards, or other purposes, and it will be fully an d clear] y hereinafter described an d claimed, reference being had to the accompanying drawings, in which- Figure 1 represents a side elevation of the machine complete. Fig. 2 is a top plan View of the machine, showing a hoop or rim in position thereon partly bent. Fig. 3 represents a vertical section on or about line a ct, Fig. 2. Fig. at is a plan view showing a portion of the rim of the machine and the means for securin the end of the hoop preparatory to bending it. Fig. 5 represents an enlarged detached perspective View of the clamping-claw for holding the hoop or rim when bent or formed.

Referring to the details of the machine, 1 represents a pedestal or support upon which the machine rests. The base of this support is rigidly secured to the floor. The object in thus securing it is to hold the machine in a rigid position while using it, as will more clearly appear when describing its operation. On the top of the support are secured in the ordinary way by screws four arms 3, radiating from the center outward, and on the end of each one of said arms is secured by a bolt t a bracket 5, having its nearly-vertical face 6 inclined slightly-inward toward the center from the bottom upward, so as to receive and hold in a horizontal position an iron ring 7, also made correspondingly tapering on the inside, adapting it to fit closely thereon and still be easily removable therefrom. By this construction the ring '7 may be easily and quickly put in its position on the machine, so that it will remain rigidly secure while in operation, and from which position it can be instantly loosened and removed by means of a light tap of a hammer at its under side. This iron ring '7 is provided on its periphery with a hookshaped portion 8, preferably made integral with it 5 but it may be made separate and put on, if required. The object of the hook portion 8 is to provide a convenient means to receive and hold the end of the hoop or mudguard while being.bcnt,substantially as shown in Figs. 2 and 4.

A removable bending-arm 9, made, preferably, of hard wood, is provided with a handle 10 and at its opposite end with a round iron pivotal pin 11, secured at right angles thereto bya nut 12. On the top of the radiating arm 3 is rigidly secured by screws 13 (see Fig. 3) a socketed plate 1%, the socket being exactly central and adapted to receive the pin 11 of the arm 9, whereby said arm 9 may instantly and easily be removed by lifting it up and thereby withdrawing its pivotal pin 11 from its socket in the central plate 14. (See Fig. 3.) A friction-roller 15 is also secured to the arm 9 by means of thebracket 16, rigidly fastened to the under side of the arm by bolts 17 and a pivotal pin 18.

The object of the arm 9 and its several parts will appear farther on.

A clamping-claw, consisting of the two wedge-claws 19 19 and a holding-claw 20, constructed of cast metal in one integral piece, is used for securing the free end of the bar or hoop 21 when the bend is complete. The

clamping-claws 19 and 19 are suflicientlyfar I apart to allow the device to be put on over the iron f0rming-ring 7 by moving the said claws inward, each passing over said ring, substantially as shown in Fig. 2, and when securing the end of a bent hoop or half-hoop a wedge 22 is put in between the claws l9 and 19 and the inner side of the forming-ring 7. It will be noticed that this removable clamping-claw is not limited to any particular position on the ring 7, but is designed to be put at the end of a strip or hoop 21 of any length adapted to be bent on said ring. The ethos of its wedge-shaped portion 20 is not only to hold the end of the hoop, but to provide the means whereby the roller 15 on the arm 9 can force the extreme end of the hoop closely to the ring 7 and at the same time force the claws 19 and 19 away from the inner side of the ring '7, and thereby leave room for the wedge 22 to be driven in place, substantially as shown in Fig. 2. 4

The operation of the device is as follows:

The strip or bar of wood to be bent is steamed in the usual way and the end slipped in under the hook 8. (See Fig. 2.) The arm 9 is then put in place by inserting its pivotal pin 11 in the central socket, so that the roller 15 comes on the outside of the strip to be bent, the strip 21 having been bent slightly around the ring '7 to allow said roller to pass over said strip. By now taking hold of the handle 10 the arm is easily drawn around the ring 7, its pin 11 turning in its pivotal center or socket and thereby bending strip 21, substantially as shown by the dotted lines 23 in Fig. 2. Vhen the roller 15 reaches nearly to the end of the strip 21, the clamping-claws are moved forward until the holding-claw 20 (which is made in the form of a wedge) passes over the end of said strip. pulled still farther around until the roller passes on to the claw 20, and thereby forces the claws 19 and 19 inward as far as possible. The wedge 22 is then forced in between said claws 19 and 19 and the ring 7, thereby holding the hoop or mud-guard rigidly in position against the ring 7. The arm 9 is now taken off and the ring 7 removed from the machine with the hoop on it, as shown in Fig. 2, and put away to dry. Another strip is then put on to be bent and the operation repeated.

In the drawings I have shown four of the arms 3; but the number may be more or less, if required, and in place of the brackets 5 a continuous ring may be used to hold the ring '7, substantially as shown by the dotted lines 24 in Fig. 2. p

I claim as my invention- The arm 9 is then' -ing-roller and a removable clam ping-claw and wedge, for the purposes described.

2. In a machine for bending wooden strips. the combination with a bending-ring mounted removably, on the supporting-frame, of a removable clamping device consisting of the j clamping-claws 19 19 and Wedge-shaped piece 20, all formed in one integral piece for the purposes described.

3. In a machine for bending woodenstrips. the combination with a. bending-ring mounted removably, on the supporting-frame, of a removable clamping. device consisting of the clamping-claws 19 19 and wed ge-shaped piece 20, all formed in one integral piece, and a removable wedge 22, for receiving and holding the end of the bent hoop or mud-guard, substantially as described.

ROBERT A. GIBSON.

WVitnesses:

JAMES SANGSTER, L. M. SPONG.


----------



## filmonger

Here are some examples of French wood rims and the American connection ( Franco-Americaine ). Being American businessmen, many of the wood rim manufaturers saw Europe was very important export market. Many companies exported rims, some set up factories in Europe and others partnered with local companies in order to meet the demand for rims. Some counties such as the UK were very biased against the use of wood - though, there still was a demand and they later saw the the advantages on the race track. I will try and explore this in further detail - for now..... here are a few examples.

This was part of campaign to show the strength of the wood rim and promote the American cause for the use of wood and the adavantage of the wooden bicycle rim.





French options....




















 

A few examples of the Franco - American rims.....


----------



## filmonger

Wood rim demand for rock elm and the amound of lumber required - from the wood worker 1896...printed in the Hutchinson News - Kansas.


----------



## filmonger

Fairbanks wood rim co - factory in England. After Importing rims to the UK in 1894 demand was such that In 1895 Fairbanks rented a facility in an old lace factory located in Draycott, Derbyshire called Draycott Mills that still stands today. Also located in this old lace mill was the manufacturing of the Simson lever Chain at the same time ( Lever Chain and Cycle Co. ). The facility was huge and host to many industries in the day. In fact, it is said that the building was based on the dimensions of Noha's Ark.



 



 



 

 

 

Simpson "Lever" Chain, a much-boomed novelty which enjoyed a brief but hectic career, 1895 - 1897. The first patent W.S.Simpson took 27th December 1894. Simpson Lever Chain and Cycle Co., Ltd. was a maker of the Simpson lever chain, this company premises at 110 Regent Street, London and works at Draycott, Derbyshire. This maker offered his own bicycles under name "Simpson" lever chains have been used by many riders on other bicycles. „The great Humber Company took up the idea and the famous Gladiator firm of Paris adopted it. The result was that riders using the chain began to sweep the board, and by January Simpson lever chain riders had made all the existing word's records from a quarter of a mile to forty-four miles, and since then the successes have been constant!!!!“. Wrote The Illustrated London News 20th June 1896


----------



## filmonger

More French-Anglo American Ads....


----------



## dnc1

filmonger said:


> Fairbanks wood rim co - factory in England. After Importing rims to the UK in 1894 demand was such that In 1895 Fairbanks rented a facility in an old lace factory located in Draycott, Derbyshire called Draycott Mills that still stands today. Also located in this old lace mill was the manufacturing of the Simson lever Chain at the same time ( Lever Chain and Cycle Co. ). The facility was huge and host to many industries in the day. In fact, it is said that the building was based on the dimensions of Noha's Ark.
> 
> View attachment 722493
> 
> View attachment 722496
> 
> View attachment 722521 View attachment 722519 View attachment 722518
> 
> Simpson "Lever" Chain, a much-boomed novelty which enjoyed a brief but hectic career, 1895 - 1897. The first patent W.S.Simpson took 27th December 1894. Simpson Lever Chain and Cycle Co., Ltd. was a maker of the Simpson lever chain, this company premises at 110 Regent Street, London and works at Draycott, Derbyshire. This maker offered his own bicycles under name "Simpson" lever chains have been used by many riders on other bicycles. „The great Humber Company took up the idea and the famous Gladiator firm of Paris adopted it. The result was that riders using the chain began to sweep the board, and by January Simpson lever chain riders had made all the existing word's records from a quarter of a mile to forty-four miles, and since then the successes have been constant!!!!“. Wrote The Illustrated London News 20th June 1896
> 
> View attachment 722500



Thanks for the info re. the Derbyshire factory, I bet they're now very desirable/very expensive apartments now at the mill.


----------



## filmonger

Drake wood rims, Milwaukee - will follow up on this with more research very soon.


----------



## filmonger

Edward B Dake..... 1897 Pat rim joint ( Do not confuse with Drake )



 

E. B. BAKE. RIM JOINT FOR VEHICLE WHEELS. 

No. 579,673. Patented Mar. 30, 1897. 

' WITNESSES v IJVVENTOR WW 6%. {9w 

' flaw, 

( Attorney nu: nonms mins 00. momma. wAsnmmox. o. c. 

tion of parts, all as hereinafter described, and 

EDWVARD B. DAKE, OF MUSKEGON, 

rrnn STATES ATENT Fries. 

MICHIGAN, ASSIGNOR TO HORACE ALVORD, OF PAINESVILLE, OHIO. 

RIM-JOINT FOR VEHICLE-WHEELS. 

atent No. 579,673, dated March 30, 1897. 

Serial No. 558,104. (No model.) 

To ctZZwhom it may concern.- 

Beit known that I, EDWARD B. DAKE, a citizen of the United States, and a resident of Muskegon, in the county of Muskegon and State of Michigan, have invented certain new and useful Improvements in Rim-Joints for Vehicle-Vheels; and I do declare the following to be a full, clear, and exact description of the invention, such as will enable others skilled in the art to which it appertains to make and use the same, reference being had to the accompanying drawings, and to letters of reference marked thereon, which form a part of this specification. 

Figure 1 of the drawings is a perspective view of wheel-felly with the invention applied thereto. Fig. 2 is an enlarged perspective of the two sections of the felly to be joined. Fig. 3 is a plan view of one of the sections. 

This invention has relation to a joint for the wood rims or fellies of vehicle-wheels, and has for its object the provision of a joint which cannot be pulled apart in a sidewise direction, and which is strong and rigid. 

WVith this object in view the invention consists in the novel construction and combinapointed out in the appended claim. 

Referring to the accompanying drawings, the letters A and B designate two sections of a wheel-rim or felly which are united in accordance with this invention. Each of said sections is provided at its end with a series of parallel interlocking tenons, as a, which conform to the general contour or curvature of the rim and which fit between a corresponding series of tenons on the opposing section'which, for distinction, are marked b. In the present instance I have shown each section as having three of these tenons, but I do not wish to be limited to any particular number. 

The tenonsare of equal thickness throughout their length, and their lateral faces are parallel and vertical, and the end of each is continuously beveled from its upper to its lower surface, as at 0, adjacent tenons having directly opposite bevels. The abutments for said tenons are also alternately beveled, as at d. 

This feature of beveling the ends of the tenons enables the joint to hold glue much better than would be the case were they formed with square abutting ends. It also greatly strengthens the joint. The opposite bevels hold the sections from all tendency to buckle either outward or inward and renders it impossible for the sections to separate except by a direct longitudinal movement away from each other. It will also appear that this feature greatly strengthens the joint owing to the fact that the wood between the tenons is not entirely cut away, but is left to increase the strength of the abutments, and that this increase of strength is distributed equally upon both the upper and lower portions of the joint and upon opposite sides of the transverse center of the joint, adjacent tenons being of different lengths upon the same side of the joint and their end bearings upon the beveled walls of the interspaces of the opposing section being at different points with relation to such transverse center. 

I am aware that it is not broadly new to form a rim-joint having a series of interfitting tenons, as instances of such joints are shown in the English Patents No. 503 of 1895 to Cooley and No. 7,062 of 1894 to Marble; also in the United States patent to Rastetter, No. 528,741, of November 6, 1894:, and I hereby disclaim the constructions shown in those patents. The present invention is clearly distinguished from the joint shown in the said English patent to Oooley in that the beveled abutments between the tongues or tenons are not extended to form a second lower set of tongues or tenons which are opposed to the first or upper set, the tongues or tenons of both sets being of gradually-decreasing vertical thickness which renders them less strong. I11 the present construction each tongue or tenon maintains its full vertical thickness to a point near its end where the bevel commences. The invention is distinguished from the joints shown in the said patents to Rastetter and Marble in the features of its beveled ends, which, as above pointed out, greatly increases the strength of the joint and decreases its tendency to buckle in either direction. The invention is also distinguished from the said patents in the feature whereby adjacent tenons are oppositely beveled, which also greatly adds to the the rear Wallsof the interspaces of each end strength of the joint. being beveled alternately in opposite direc- Having thus described my invention, what tions to correspond with these engaging pro- I claim as new, and desire to secure by Letters jeetions. 

5 Patent, is In testimony whereof I afiix my signature 1 5 A wheel-felly having interlocking ends, in presence of two Witnesses. each end being provided with a series of par- EDWARD B. DAKE. allcl projections separatedby interspaces, the Witnesses: extremity of the projections of each end being R. J USTIN RoTE, 

i0 beveled alternatelyin opposite directions and V. A. MURRAY.

Norace Alvord who was assigned the Pat.


----------



## filmonger

Huseby Bicycle Co......

They produced Bamboo bicycle frames, bars and rims. The picture below iwas taken 1897 - again I will do more indepth research on this comapny soon.





The first known manufacturing company tenant of the building was *Huseby Cycle Company* in 1896. Although the company was not among the largest in this time, it was an innovative and unique cycle company. Probably the most significant feature of the Huseby bikes were their use of wood in manufacturing wooden bikes: “Wood frames are a specialty with this company, and they are the only manufacturers of the same in this or any other country.”

The company’s modern production line was able to make 40 bikes as a day, employing 75 skilled workers. Just one year after the establishment of the Huseby Cycle Co., William Casper, the president, died on April 16, 1897, at the age of 58. This, along with the emergence of affordable automobiles for the public around the time, spelled the end for the company.





Assignment after William's Death 1896 To Hugo Casper



 

Hugo authorized to sell plant..... ( both from the Wheel )


----------



## skiptooth

wow! great history, thanks so much for posting..Richard...


----------



## shoe3

filmonger said:


> Huseby Bicycle Co......
> 
> They produced Bamboo bicycle frames, bars and rims. The picture below iwas taken 1897 - again I will do more indepth research on this comapny soon.
> I wonder what happened to the Dietz Museum I assume Wi. ????
> View attachment 724242
> 
> The first known manufacturing company tenant of the building was *Huseby Cycle Company* in 1896. Although the company was not among the largest in this time, it was an innovative and unique cycle company. Probably the most significant feature of the Huseby bikes were their use of wood in manufacturing wooden bikes: “Wood frames are a specialty with this company, and they are the only manufacturers of the same in this or any other country.”
> 
> The company’s modern production line was able to make 40 bikes as a day, employing 75 skilled workers. Just one year after the establishment of the Huseby Cycle Co., William Casper, the president, died on April 16, 1897, at the age of 58. This, along with the emergence of affordable automobiles for the public around the time, spelled the end for the company.
> 
> View attachment 724243
> 
> Assignment after William's Death 1896 To Hugo Casper
> 
> View attachment 724763
> 
> Hugo authorized to sell plant..... ( both from the Wheel )
> 
> View attachment 724764


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Ghisallo is making bamboo rims with carbon fiber reenforcement


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

filmonger said:


> *1897 Wood & Enamel Varnish / Polish*
> 
> Here they talk about making your own varnish / polish and the composition....
> 
> View attachment 165890



That formula is more of a rubbing compound.
I’ve used boiled linseed oil and a mild thinner.
It works great....


----------



## retrobuilder

Older posting but a gem of a personal discovery today...also shows that with sadles- what new is a repeat of old for center RELEIF saddles...AWESOME!


----------



## filmonger

100,000 Rims to Western Wheel Works by Kundtz Bending Co. in 1899.... From The Wheel may 1899.


----------



## filmonger

Armoured Rim by Lobdell - from 1928 Boys life.


----------



## filmonger

Stearns manufactured their own wood rims - early use of V-shaped rim 1899 and an explanation as to why they used this shape for their wood rims.. Again, I will have to dig deeper into their wood rim production.

From the Cycle age and trade review 1898/99


----------



## filmonger

Bay State purchased by K & C 1899...


----------



## filmonger

Rawhide for wood rims 1899....


----------



## filmonger

Additional Information for H.G. Shepard ( more detailed info at the start of the thread on his company. ) Here is an Ad from 1894 and some Patent info filed in 1894 and granted in 1895.



 

 
H. G. SHEPARD. 

MACHINE FOR REUESSING'WHEEL RIMS. 

' No. 540,074. Patented May 28, 1895. 

UNTTED STATEs PATENT EETEE. 

HARVEY G. SHEPARD, OF NEW HAVEN, CONNECTICUT, ASSIGNOR TO G. SHEPARD & SONS, OF SAME PLACE. 

MACHINE FOR RECESSING WHEEL-RIMS. 

SPECIFICATION forming part Of Letters Patent NO. 540,074, dated May 28, 1895. 

Application filed May 14, 1894.. Serial No. 511 ,162. (No model.) 

To 12% whom it may concern: 

Be it known that I, HARVEY G. SHEPARD, of New Haven, in the county of New Haven and State of Connecticut, have invented a new Improvement in Machines for Recessing WVheel-Rims; and I do hereby declare the following, when taken in connection with the accompanying drawings and the letters of reference marked thereon, to be a full, clear, and exact description of the same, and which said drawings constitute part of this specification, and represent, in 

Figure 1, a plan view of a machine constructed in accordance with my invention; Fig. 2, a view thereof in front elevation; Fig. 3, a view of the machine in vertical section on the line a b of Fig. 1; Fig. 4, a view of the machine in transverse section on the line a d of said figure; Fig. 5, a sectional view of the wheel-rim, showing by broken lines the recess formed by my machine; Fig. 6, a plan View of the abutting ends of the wheel-rim after they have been recessed. 

My invention relates to an improved machine for peripherally recessing wheel-rims, preparatory to the reception of a joint-piece uniting their abutted ends, the object being to produce a simple, convenient and effective machine for the purpose. 

With these ends in view, my invention'consists in a machine having certain details of construction and combinations of parts as will be hereinafter described and pointed out in the claims. 

In carrying out my invention, I locate a head-block A upon a table B, adapted to be moved laterally and longitudinally upon two horizontal frame-pieces C C, united at one end by a cross-piece C and supported upon uprights, of which two, C 0 are shown in Fig. 2. The frontframe-piece C carries two boxes D D, in which a shaft D, furnished with a rotary cutter D is mounted, the projecting outer end of the said shaft being provided with a pulley D receiving a belt driven from any convenient source of power. The headblock A is secured to the table B, by means of three bolts A A A, passing through elongated holes in the block, which is adjusted forward by means of a wedge A interposed between its rear end, and a small fixed block A The forward end of the head-block is conformed in curvature to the curvature of the inner periphery of the wheel-rim E, to be recessed by the machine, the center of the said edge of the block being centrally cut away to form an observation opening a, through which the abutting ends of the rim may be observed. 

For the purpose of clamping the rims upon the table, I employ two cams F F, each provided with an eccentrically arranged handle F F. It will be understood, however, that the particular construction of these holding devices may be varied. The forward portion of the table B is provided with apair of movable jaws G and G, the inner ends of which are separated sufficiently to adapt them to engage with the opposite edges of the wheelrim, as shown in Fig. 3, the separation of the jawspermitting the rotary cutter to pass between them. It will be observed that these jaws are arranged in line with the head-block, and that both the jaws and head-block are arranged at a right angle to the rotary cutter D Thelowerjaw Gis furnished withadepending lug G which receives theinner end of a horizontallyarranged adj usting-screw G mounted in a box G secured to the table 13, and furnished at its outer end with a hand-wheel G by means ofwhich the said jaws are moved back and forth, according to the direction in which it is turned. Two guide-plates H H secured to the table by screws it, take into the op posite sides of the lower jaw G, and guide the same. The said jaws are secured together by means by heavy set-screws I I, and adjusted by means of four adj usting-screws I I mounted in the upper jaw, and impinging upon the lower edge, as shown in Fig. 3, which shows how the upper jaw fits into the lower jaw. The lower face of the table B, is provided with two bars or stops J J, arranged parallel with each other, and respectively adjacent to the two parallel frame-pieces C C, but having less separation than the said frame-pieces, so as to permit the lateral movement of the table B upon them, the said lateral movement of the table being gaged by adjusting-screws J mounted in the bar J and extending forward for engagement with a metal wearingplate J which faces the inner face of the frame-piece O, as shown in Fig. 3. Two ad j usting-screws K, vertically arranged in the forward end of the table, impinge at their lower ends upon a ledge K applied to the outer face of the frame-piece C. These screws are employed when it is desired to tilt the table,which may sometimes be convenient. 

In using my improved apparatus, I first place a rim upon the table, and clamp it in place by means of the cams F F, with its ends abutted in the center of the curved outer face of the fixed head-block A. The two jaws G G are then moved inward by means of the hand-wheel 9 until their inner ends engage with the opposite edges of the abutting ends of the rim on opposite sides of the joint, so as to hold the said ends of the rim firmly against the forward end of the head-block. The table is then moved laterally rearward until its bar J engages with the frame-piece C, after which it is moved longitudinally on the said pieces so as to cause the cutter to partially cut the recess E in the abutting ends of the rim, as shown in Figs. 5 and 6. The table is then moved back to its starting position, and drawn forward until the adjusting screws J in the bar J engage with the wearing-plate J after which the plate is moved toward the cutter again, which this time makes a deeper cut and completes the recess E. The cams F F are then operated to release the rim which is replaced by another, and so on. The long oval recess E thus formed, is divided equally between the two abutting ends of the rim, and is designed to receive a joint-piece of corresponding form, but not herein shown. 

It will be understood that my improved device is adapted in its adjustment to receive rims of different sizes, and to make a recess of more or less depth as required. It is apparent furthermore that some changes may be made in its construction without departing from my invention, and I would therefore have it understood that I do not limit myself to the exact construction shown and described, but hold myself at liberty to make such alterations as fall within the spirit and scope of my invention. 

The wheel-rim shown in Figs. 5 and 6, has been made the subject of an application filed January 24, 1894:, serially numbered 497,871, and is not claimed herein. 

Having fully described my invention, what I claim as new, and desire to secure by Letters Patent, is 

1. In a machine for recessing wheel-rims, the combination with a longitudinally movable table, of a head-block mounted thereupon, means mounted upon the table for clamping a wheel rim thereto, a pair of jaws having their inner ends separated for engaging with the opposite edges of the wheel-rim and forcing the same against the head-block, means for operatingthe said jaws, and arotary cutter arranged at a right angle to the jaws which it is permitted to pass between by the separation of their inner ends, which also permits the cutting of the wood by the cutter at apointbetweenthe points engaged by their said ends, substantially as described. 

2. In a machine for recessing wheel-rims, the combination with a table, of a head-block secured thereto, having its outer end conformed in curvature to the curvature of the rims tobe recessed, means for holding a rim with its abutting ends against the said curved end of the head-block, a pair of movable jaws mounted upon the table and having their inner ends separated for engaging with the opposite edges of the wheel-rim which they force against the curved portion of the head-block, and a rotatable cutter arranged at a right angle to the said jaws which it is permitted to pass between by the separation of their inner ends, which also permits the cutting of the wood by the cutter at a point between the points engaged by the jaws, substantially'as described. 

3. In a machine for recessing wheel-rims, 

. the combination with a longitudinally and lat erally movable table, of a head-block fixed thereto, means for securing a wheel-rim upon the table with its abutting ends engaged with the head-block, a pair of movable jaws fixed to the table, and having their inner ends separated to engage with the opposite edges of a rim mounted thereupon, and a rotary cutter arranged at a right angle to the said jaws, which it is permitted to pass between by the separation of their inner ends, which also permits cutting of the wood by the cutter at a point between the points engaged by the said jaws, substantially as described. 

4. In a machine for recessing wheel-rims, 

the combination with a longitudinally movable table, of a head-block mounted thereupon and adapted to form a bearing for the abutting ends of a wheel-rim, and cut away to expose the same for observation, means mounted upon thetable for securing the wheel-rim thereto with its ends bearing on the block, jaws mounted upon the table, and having their inner ends separated to engage with the opposite edges of the abutting ends of the rim which they' press against the head block, means for operating the said jaws, and a rotary cutter arranged at a right angle to the jaws, which it is permitted to pass between in the separation of the same, which also permits the wood to be cut away by the cutter at a point between the points engaged by the jaws,-substantially as described. 

5. In a machine for recessing wheel-rims, 

. the combination with a longitudinally movable table, of a head-block mounted thereupon, 

a pair of movable jaws having their inner ends separated for engagement with the opposite edges of the abutting ends of the wheelrim which they force against the head-block, one of the said jaws being movable toward and away from the other to vary their separation to conform to the width of the rims to be recessed, means for operating the said jaws back and forth toward and away from the mounted upon the table, and having their inner ends separated for engagement with the opposite edges-of the abutting ends of the rim which they force against the head-block, a rotary cutter arranged at a right angle to the jaws, which it is permitted to pass between by their separation, which also permits the wood to be cut away by the cutter at a point between the points engaged by the jaws, 

and two stops for limiting the lateral movement of the table, one of the said stops being provided with adjusting screws for varying the range of such movement, substantially as described. 

7. In a machine for recessin'g wheel-rims, the combination with a table, of a head-block mounted thereupon, movable jaws also mounted upon the table and having their inner ends separated for engaging with the opposite edges of a wheel-rim which they force against the block, a rotary cutter located at a right angle to the jaws, which it is permitted to pass between by their separation, which also permits the wood between the jaws to be cut away by the cutter at a point between the jaws, and means for tilting the table vertically, substantially as described. 

In testimony whereof I have signed this specification in the presence of two subscribing witnesses. 

HARVEY e. SHEPARD. 

' Witnesses: 

GEO. D. SEYMOUR, J. H. SHUMWAY.


----------



## filmonger

Shepards New Improved Patent... 1896



 

H. G SHEPARD. WOODEN WHEEL RIM. 

(No Model.) 

No. 564,802. Patented July 28, 1896.' 

UNITED STATES PATENT OFFICE. 

HARVEY G. SHEPARD, OF NEW HAVEN, CONNECTICUT, ASSIGNOR TO H. G. SHEPARD & SONS, OF SAME PLACE. 

WOODEN WHEEL-RIM. 

SPECIFICATION forming part of Letters Patent No. 564,802, dated July 28, 1896. 7 

Application filed January 24,1894. Serial No. 497,871. (No model.) 

To all whom it may concern; 

Be it known that I, HARVEY G. SHEPARD, of New Haven, in the county of New Haven and State of Connecticut, have invented a new Improvement in Wooden Wheel-Rims; and I do hereby declare the following, when taken in connection with accompanying drawings and the letters of reference marked thereon, to be a full, clear, and exact description of the same, and which said drawings constitute part of this specification, and rep resent, in 

Figure 1, a View in side elevation of a wheelrim constructed in accordance with my invention; Fig. 2, an enlarged broken plan View thereof; Fig. 3, a View of the rim in longitudinal section on the line a b of Fig. 2; Fig. i, a view of the rim in transverse section on the line a d of the same figure. 

My invention relates to an improvement in wooden rims for cycle-wheels, the object being to produce at a low cost for manufacture a light, simple, strong, and durable rim constructed with particular reference to taking the strain of the spokes and to resisting exposure to the weather. 

With these ends in view my invention consists in a wooden wheel-rim having certain details of construction'and combinations of parts, as will be hereinafter described, and pointed out in the claims. 

In carrying out my invention I employ a single long strip of wood A, such as hickory, ash, or elm, and of any desired cross-section, so long as it has its outer periphery concaved suitably to the reception of a tire. Its ends are formed squarely with reference to its length, so as to be abutted squarely together, or'at a right angle to the length ofthe strip. The outer 'face of each end of the strip has a recess B formed in it, the recess of one end of the strip corresponding to the recess of the other end thereof and both recesses sinking below the concavity of the strip; As shown herein, these recesses are nearly as wide as the strips at their outer ends, but taper gradu ally in width and depth as they progress inward. They are designed to receive a supplemental binding-strip C, which is applied over the joint formed by the squarely-abutting ends of the rim-strip A and inserted into and secured in the said recesses, to which it conforms in shape, being thickest in its center and tapering gradually laterally and longitudinally therefrom. It is also made to conform to the curvature of the outer face of the rim-strip, so that the concavity of one is made coincident with that of the other. This binding-strip is secured in place by means of glue or other equivalent material, and also by two of the wheel-spokes D D, which are passed through it at points opposite of its longitudinal center, as indicated by broken lines in Fig. 3. 

By abutting the ends of the rim -strips squarely together they efiectively resist the strain of the spokes, whereas if the joint is formed by chamfering and lapping the ends of the rim-strip the tension of the spokes exerts a constant effort to cause the two chamfered ends to slide upon each other. Furthermore, the formation of a square joint reduces the opportunity of moisture to work into the joint from the exposed portion of the rim to the minimum, as a square joint makes the shortest line of union between the ends of the rim-strip that can be made. The main por tion of the joint, which may be said to bearound the edges of the supplemental bind- I ing-strip, is located entirely within the outer faceof the rim, and when the same is in use will be concealed and protected by the tire; but independent of the glue or other material used in the formation of the joint the two spokes which pass through the binding-strip and through the abutting ends of the rimstrip cooperate therewith, so as to hold them all together firmly, even in the absence of glue or cement. I also wish to call attention to the fact that the supplemental bindingstrip, being made of wood, yields or springs with the rim, and avoids the formation of a dead-point therein. 

I do not of course limit myself to the application of my invention to rims of any particular form in transverse section, as that may be varied according to the dictates of circumstances. It is to be understood, however, that wheel-rims constructed in accordance with my invention will have concave outer peripheries for the reception of tires; nor do I limit myself to recessing the outer faces of the ends of the rim-strip in any particular manner, nor to using a supplemental binding-strip of any particular form, for obviously the shape of the recesses and bind ing-strip may also be varied. I would there fore have it understood that I do not limit myself to the exact construction herein shown and described, but hold myself at liberty to make such changes and alterations as fairly fall within the spirit and scope of my invention. I am aware, however, that it is old to squarely abut the ends of a wheel-felly and connect them by means of a metal bindingstrip applied over the abutting ends of the telly, and secured thereto by inwardly-bent retaining-points located at its ends, and I do not claim that construction broadly; nor do I broadly claim a wooden wheel-rim concaved to receive a tire. Neither do I broadly claim a joint formed by scarfing and abutting two ends and binding them together by means of a short piece of wood set into the space formed by scarfing them, for that is old in the art of woodworking. I am also aware that it is old to construct a suspension-wheel with a wooden rim, the ends of which are directly abutted and overlapped to form a joint. 

Having fully described my invention, what I claim as new, and desire to secure by Letters Patent, is 

1. A wheel-rim consisting of a circularlybent wooden strip having its ends joined together and the concave tire-seat surface of its end portions grooved or recessed circumferentially, and a wooden lap-strip fitting into and cemented to the walls of the recessed ends of the rim-strip. 

2. The herein-describedwooden rinr for bicycle-wheels, composed of a rim-strip and a short supplemental binding-strip, the said rim-strip consisting of a single strip of wood having its outer periphery grooved or con-. 

caved throughout its length to adapt it to receive a tire, and also having two recesses corresponding to each other, formed in the outer faces of its respective ends, sinking below its groove and deepest and widest at their outer ends and gradually tapering both in width and depth as they progress inward from the ends of the rim-strip, and-the said bindingstrip being ooncavo-convex inTcross-section, tapering in thickness and width in each direction from its longitudinal center, set into the space formed by recessin g the ends of the rim-strip as described, so that its concaved outer face coincides with the curvature of the groove in the rim-strip, secured in place throughout its length by an adhesive, and located entirely within the edges of the rimstrip, substantially as described, and whereby the said binding-strip being made of wood is elastic and springs with the rim-strip, and whereby, also, the joint formed by the binding-strip is protected from injury and'moisture by the tire which is located in the groove of the rim-strip and covers the binding-strip. 

In testimony whereof I have signed this specification in the presence of two subscribing witnesses. 

HARVEY G. SHEPARD. 

Vitnesses: 

FRED O. EARLE, LILLIAN D. KELsEY.


----------



## filmonger

1896 - Waddell wood bars ..... Flex Truss Bar


----------



## filmonger

H G Sheppard & Sons - Wood Bars 1896


----------



## filmonger

1896 - wood rim strength of Kundtz laminated wood rims testing by G & J


----------



## filmonger

More info on Olds Wagon Works...
.


----------



## filmonger

Kingsland wood rims ...... used on Hickory Wheel Co bicycles. Again, I will have to research this company further.


----------



## filmonger

Fairbanks trademark 1897...


----------



## filmonger

Fairbanks movement for smaller valves - 1899


----------



## filmonger

Kundtz ad 1899 - note the aluminium single piece.


----------



## filmonger

1899 - Tucker claims to be the originator of the V-shaped for wood rims.


----------



## filmonger

Rim conversion 1899


----------



## filmonger

More Shepard info..... New factory 1896



 

Fenders 1896


----------



## filmonger

Hurcules Rim Co..... more info

1896 - rim construction


 

1896



 

After buyout....


----------



## filmonger

Working on finding this patent - but here is the idea of the joint rim construction. I'll try and find more information on both the patent and Lee Greenleaf.

Around 1896 





1896


----------



## filmonger

More on Waddel Wooden Ware Works..
.



Waddel Wooden Ware Works talking about its participation in the combination.



 

Dann Brothers talking about it's participation in the combination.



 

H Lauter also talking about his participation in the combination.



 

Winona Wood Rim Co. talking about its participation in the combination.


----------



## filmonger

More info on K & C .... from Aug 1899 The Wheel. 1000 rims per day.




 


 
_______

1899 ad for their 1900 Line of rims.


----------



## filmonger

More information on R A Gibson .... Here is his Joint design. Previously on this thread was a patent on a wood rim bending machine.


----------



## filmonger

Canadian Wood Rim Combination 1899.... Bowmanville Wood Rim Co., Clarksburg Wood Rim Co.,Boston Wood Rim Co. ( Canadian Branch ). This was happening at the same time the Canadians were putting together a Bicycle Combination... Would the wood rim combination in Canada be a Canadian monopoly?


----------



## filmonger

Old Fort Co. Buyout 1899..


----------



## ivrjhnsn

filmonger said:


> More info on K & C .... from Aug 1899 The Wheel. 1000 rims per day.
> _______
> 
> 1899 ad for their 1900 Line of rims.
> 
> View attachment 760658




 Two new old stock bundles of  K&C rims .. 24"
The info is awesome. Didn't know they had a factory in Ayer too.


----------



## filmonger

Fairbanks quits American Wood Rim Co.

From Cycle Age - May 1900





Tied spokes have fallen from favour due to improvements in wheel building.

Jan 1901


----------



## filmonger

K & C Mfg process for wood rims....Nov 1899


----------



## ivrjhnsn




----------



## filmonger

N Johnson .. Patent 1923



 

*Description*

Apr. 17, 1923' 1,451,911

N. JOHNSON BICYCLE RIM Original Eiled Nov. 16L 1921 ix JFIZG.1

WlfNESSES Patented Apr. 17, 1923.

than

Fries.

PTE

NELS JOHNSON, F RACINE, WISCONSIN.

BICYCLE RIM.

Continuation of application Serial No. 515,618, filed November 16, 1921. This application filed October Y '0 (M whom it may concern:

Be it known that I, Nnns JOHNSON, a citizen of the United States, and resident of Racine, in the county of Racine and State of \Visconsin, have invented new and useful Improvements in Bicycle Rims, of which the following is a description, reference being had to the accompanying drawings, which are a part of this specification.

The invention relates to rims tires.

The object of the invention is to provide a metal rim for bicycle tires, the metal being preferably of light weight, as aluminum, the rim being so formed as to have the requisite strength with lightness, and suitably reinforced at the valve opening. This application is a continuation, of my application for bicycle rim, filed November 16, 1921, Serial NO. 515,618.

The invention further consists in the several features hereinafter set forth and more particularly defined by claim at the conclusion hereof.

In the drawings: Fig. 1 is an elevation view of a rim embodying the invention, parts being broken away and parts being shown in section; Fig. 2 is a section taken on the line 22 of Fig. 1; Fig. 3 is a section taken on the line 3-3 of Fig. 1; Fig. 4c is a detail view of a rim taken on the line 4.-4: of Fig. 1.

The rim 5 for the tire is of metal, preferably aluminum. The tire-receiving groove (3 is preferably narrower and deeper than the usual groove for wooden rims and its surface is left in a roughened condition if the rim is made by casting or is preferably roughened if the rim is made in other ways to provide a good gripping surface for the tire and the cement. The edges 7 are roundfor bicycle Serial No. 598,001.

ed over and together with the groove pro vided a formation which will prevent rimcutting of the tire. The central portion 8 of the rim is of much greater thickness than the sides and the inner sides 9 diverge from the center toward the sides 7 in the form of a V. I

A substantial boss 10 is provided around the opening 11 for the tire valve. The staggared holes 12 for the spoke nipples 13 extend through the relatively thick metal section and it is not necessary to use washers or ferrules in connection with the nipples.

The rim may be made by casting it in one piece in a suitable mold or it may be made by taking an extruded or rolled form of aluminum bar of a section substantially corresponding to the section of the finished rim. forming this bar into a hoop or circula-r form and then securing the ends thereof by welding them together with the addition of more metal, such welded joint being formed where the valve boss is to be located in the rim so that the metal added to the bar to form the finished rim forms a part of said valve boss.

What I claim as my invention is:

An aluminum rim for bicycle tires, the inner side of which is substantially V-shaped in cross-section and the outer side curved in cross-section to form a tire-receiving groove, the deepest portion of the section being in a plane passing through the apex of the V. said rim having a centrically disposed valve opening and a reinforcing boss projecting from the diverging inner sides of the rim section, the rim having spoke openings arranged in staggered relation in the thicker part of the rim section.

In testimony whereof, I affix my signature.

NELS J OHNSON.


----------



## filmonger

In relation to post 146 in this thread - here is the patent for the L A Hill wood rim improvement.



 



*Description*

Patented June 20, I899.

L. A. HILL.

BICYCLE WHEEL.

(Application filed Aug. 15, 1898.)

(No Model.)

NTTE STATES PATENT OFFICE.

LOUIS A. HILL, OF PHILADELPHIA, PENNSYLVANIA.

BICYCLE-WHEEL.

SPECIFICATION forming part of Letters Patent No. 627,118, dated June 20, 1899. Application filed August 15, 1898. Serial No. 688,560. (No modeli) T aZZ whom, it may concern:

Be it known that 1, Louis A. HILL, of the city and county of Philadelphia and State of Pennsylvania, have invented an Improvement in Bicycle-Wheels, of which the following is a specification.

My invention has reference to bicyclewheels; and it consists of certain improvements which are fully set forth in the following specification and shown in the accompanyin g drawings, which form a part thereof.

My improvements comprehend certain features of construction especially adapted for use in connection with a clencher or a doubletube tire--such, for example, as the Dun- 1 0p. Heretofore it has been customary to form the wooden rims with circumferential grooves upon the outer surface of such shape as would receive the retaining-wires and rubber portions or clenching structure of the outer shoe or wearing-tube and so that when the inner tube is inflated the tire expands and adjusts itself upon the annular grooves, so as to make it perfectly firm upon the wooden rim. However, considerable difficulty has arisen from the fact that the spokeheads, which extend through the rim, present rough or sharp edges, between or upon which the soft inner tube is pressed on inflation and injured, so that in time it is caused to leak whenever the covering of fabric which is intended to cover the said spoke-heads and profeet the tube becomes displaced. This defect frequently happens and is a cause of great annoyance, especially because it is invariably unlooked for. This defect is wholly overcome bymy improvements, which are set out hereinafter in detail.

Another feature which is well knownto all bicycle manufacturers and which causes considerable annoyance to them is that the stand ard wheel-rims in this country are made with smooth outer grooves, adapted for use in connection with a solid-tube smooth tire, and

cannot be used with a double-tube or clencher tiresuch, for example, as the Dunlop. It

- requires, therefore, when an order necessitates the placing of double-tube tires on the bicycle to prepare special rims adapted to receive the double-tube tire. This change from the standard constructions necessitates great loss of time, and hence it greatlyincreases' the expense.

The object of my invention is to provide a suitable means whereby any ordinary wheelrim adapted to a single-tube tire may be quickly and inexpensively changed to adapt it to receive a Dunlop or other double-tube or clencher tire and at the same time present a more satisfactory protection against the distraction of the inner tube by the spokeheads, and yetat the same time to enable the wheel-rim to be adapted for use in connection with a solid-tube tire at a moments notice, if so desired.

In carrying out myinvention I provide the ordinary Crescent or other type of wooden wheel-rim having a smooth groove in the periphery with an outer metallic band which is curved in cross-section, so as to present the necessary longitudinal circumferential grooves, such asrequired to receive the d0u ble-tube tire, and which band at the same time is adapted to snugly rest in the ordinary groove of the rim and properly protect and shield the inner tube again st contact with the spoke-heads. of the metallic band are preferably turned in and under, so as to form lateral shoulders which rest against the spoke-heads and prevent lateral displacement or shifting of said band upon the Wheel-rim. This band of the proper cross-section is loosely bent around into a circle and is adapted to have its ends abut, and said ends are notched to fit around the pneumatic valve of the tire where it passes through the rim. When the tire is inflated, the pressure produced bythe expanding tube causes the rubber to press upon the band and hold it firmly in position upon the wheel-rim, thus obviating the necessity of any permanent attaching devices.

My invention will be better understood by reference to the accompanying drawings, in

illustrates the formation and subsequent cir- Furthermore, the outer edges cular shape of my improved rim-band, and Fig. 5 is an enlarged cross-section of the wheel rim and band.

A is the ordinary wooden rim of a bicyclewheel and has its outer surface 13 made grooved in a transverse direction, and this groove continues around the wheel-rim to form an annular circumferential groove.

D are the spokes, and O are the spokeheads, which fit through the rim A and receive the ends of the spokes. The inner ends of these spoke-heads are enlarged, so as to hold upon the wood rim and thereby enable the tightening of the spokes.

E is the ordinary inner tube of a Dunlop tire, and F is the ordinary outer tube there- The portion of the outer tube or shoe which comes adjacent to the wheel-rim is provided with the retaining annular wires f, embedded in the edges of the rubberouter case or shoe. The inner tube is free to expand between the said wires f. In the rims commonly in use the outer shoe surrounding the wires was received in grooves, and the parts e of the inner tube were likewise received in a lower central groove.

In myimproved construction I interpose between the Wooden rim A and pneumatic tire a metallic band II, preferably formed of aluminium on account of lightness. This band is made of substantially the shape illustrated in Fig. 1 in cross-section and bent into a ring, whioh'when placed around the rim abuts, or approximately so, as indicated at K in Fig. 2. The abutting ends are notched at the center to form an aperture J, which receives the valve of the pneumatic tube. It will be observed that the central part of the band is depressed between the two rows of spokeheads 0 to form a base or seat for the portion e of the inner tube. This leaves the raised portions G G, which extend from the central portion over the spoke-heads O, to thoroughly protect the tire from contact with them. The lateral edges of the band are lapped or bent over into beads, as at I, and the edges are bent under, so as to approximately reach the spoke-heads, as clearly shown in Fig. 1. In this manner the band is held in position and cannot shift laterally on account of contact of the said edges 2' with said spoke-heads. The beaded portions I extend upward to a little above the upper edges of the wooden rim, so as to slightly increase the height at these points and also to form thereby the depressions L, which directly receive the wires fand the surrounding rubber of the outer tube or shoe. In practice this metal band may be very light and is quickly placed in position and held there by the inflation of the tire. This construction obviates the necessity of cem ent-ing canvas over the spoke-heads and presents an upper surface which is absolutely smooth and devoid of all dangerous projections which might destroy the light inner tube. t

In some special cases the clencher-tires are mere shape in cross-section of the band may j be changed or varied to suit the particular configuration necessary to conform to the various types of double-tube or clencher tires,

as will be self-apparent to any one skilled in the art. the identical shape of the band itself here illustrated.

Having now described my invention, what I claim as new, and desire to secure by Letters Patent, is

1. In a bicyclewheel, the combination of a grooved rim, with a double-tube or clencher tire, and an intermediate detachable metallic band having its lateral sides bent under and extended inward sufficiently to sustain the band upon the rim and the central portion of the band bent inward into a longitudinal groove 6 also resting upon the rim intermediate of the lateral portions and adapted to properly receive the adjacent parts of the rubber tire on the outer side.

2. In a bicycle-wheel, the combination of a grooved rim, with a double-tube or clencher tire, and an intermediate detachable transversely-divided metallic band formed of one piece having a conformation on the inner side adapted to fit into the groove of the rim and a different conformation on the up per or outer side to properly receive the adjacent parts of the rubber tire, the said band being loosely placed about the rim and provided with an aperture through which the valve of the pneumatic tube may pass and adapted to be held in place by the inflation of the pneumatic tube.

3. In a bicycle-wheel, the combination of a grooved rim having the outer surface made with a continuous single curve in cross-section, with a double-tube or clencher tire, and an intermediate detachable metallicband having a conformation on the inner side adapted to fit into the groove of the rim and a different conformation on the upper or outer side to properly receive the adjacent parts of the rubber tire, the lateral edges of said interposed band being bent or headed and extended under and resting in the groove of the rim.

4. In a bicycle-wheel, the combination of a I therefore do not confine myself to;

rim having a plain groove as shown, with a adapted to properly receive the adjacent parts of the rubber tire on the outer side.

5. In a bicycle-wheel, the combination of a grooved rim, with a double-tube or clencher tire, and an intermediate detachable metallic band formed of a single strip of metal having a conformation adapted to fit'into the groove of the rim and to properly receive the adjacent parts of the rubber tire on the outer side, and in which theinterposed band is formed with annular recesses G, G, on its side adjacent to the rim to receive the spoke-heads, and annular grooves L, L, upon its outer side to receive the corresponding portions of the outer tube or-shoe of the pneumatic tire.

6. In a bicycle-Wheel, the combination of a grooved rim, with a double-tube or clencher tire, and an intermediate detachable metallic band having a conformation adapted to fit into the groove of the rim and to properly receive the adjacent parts of the rubber tire on the outer side, and in which the interposed band is formed with annular recesses G, G, on its side adjacent to the rim to receive the spoke-heads, and annular grooves L, L, upon its outer side to receive the corresponding portions of the outer tube or shoe of the pneumatic tire, and further having the outer lateral edges turned over or beaded and the parts so shaped as to form shoulders between which to confine the spoke-heads.

7. As a new article of manufacture, a detachable band for a bicycle-wheel adapted to encircle an ordinary grooved rim and having its inner surface formed on a configuration adapted to seat itself upon an ordinary groove suitable for a single-tube tire and having its outer surface grooved to receive the inner parts of a double-tube or a clencher tire whereby with the application of said band a single-tube-tire wheel can be quickly convert ed into a double-tube or clencher tire Wheel, and in which the said band is divided and its abutting ends notched to form an aperture through which the air-valve of the pneumatic tube may pass.

8. As a new article of manufacture, an intermediate band for insertion between the Wooden rim and a double-tube or' clencher pneumatic tire having beaded sides I with the adjacent outer annular grooves L, L, and the inner annular grooves or recesses G, G, and furtherhaving the lateral edges turned under as at i, '5 to form shoulders or abutmentsu v In testimony of which invention I hereunto set my hand.

LOUIS A. HILL,-

Witnesses:

R. M. HUNTER, R. M. KELLY.


----------



## filmonger

Rim Joint patent 1895 W. H. & C. Roher...  Interesting Joint




 

(NollodeL) H- 8: C. ROEHR. BIGYGLE RIM.

No. 541,119.- Patented June 18, 1895.

* UNITED STATES PATENT OFFICE.

XVILLIAM H. ROEHR AND CHARLES ROEHR, OF BUCYRUS, OHIO.

BICYCLE-RIM.

SPECIFICATION forming part of Letters Patent No. 541,119, dated June 18, 1 895.

Application filed October 29, 1894.

To all whom it may concern:

Be it known that we, WILLIAM H. ROEHR and CHARLES ROEHR, citizens of the United States, residing at Bucyrus, in the county of Crawford and State of Ohio, have invented a new and useful Bicycle-Rim, of which the following is a specification.

The invention relates to improvements in bicycle rims.

The object of the present invention is toimprove the construction of wooden bicyclerims, and to provide a simple and efiective joint, which will contribute the necessary strength and durability to the wheel.

The invention consists in the construction and novel combination and arrangement of parts hereinafter fully described, illustrated in the accompanying drawings, and pointed out in the claim hereto appended.

In the drawings, Figure 1 is a plan View of the outer or grooved side of a portion of a rim for bicycle-wheels constructed in accordance with this invention. Fig. 2 is a similar View of the inner side of the same. Fig. 3 is a transverse sectional view. Fig. 4 is a side view. Fig. 5 is a detail perspective View of one of the overlapping ends or portions of the joint. Fig. 6 is a similar view of the other overlapping end or portion.

Like numerals of reference indicate corresponding parts in all the figures of the drawings.

1 and 2 designate overlapping ends or portions of a wooden bicycle rim or felly. The sections or ends 1 and 2 are curved longitudinally, and are provided with concave or grooved outer faces, and are split or cut at a long bevel, to provide a considerable overlapping portion; and the beveled faces of the ends 1 and 2, are secured by a suitable glue or adhesive mixture, or by other suitable means.

The outer portion 1 of the joint is provided in its inner face with a longitudinal groove 3, extending the entire length of the beveled or tapered portion; and the inner portion 2 of the joint is provided with a corresponding longitudinal tongue at, which fits snugly in the groove 3 of the outer portion 1 of the joint. The longitudinal tongue and groove connec- Serial No. 527,311 (No model.)

tion securely locks the tapered or beveled ends or portions of the joint against lateral sesses great strength and durability, and that the rim is not materially weakened at the joint.

Changes in the form, proportion, and the minor details of construction may be resorted to without departing from the principle or sacrificing any of the advantages of this invention.

What we claim is The herein shown and described joint for wooden bicycle rims, comprising two sections 1 and 2 which have their contiguous portions beveled and overlapping, the section 2 being convexed between its edges on theinner side and having a longitudinal rib 4 on its beveled portion which gradually widens and tapers to the plane of the outer surface of the said section, and the section 1 being concaved and having a longitudinal groove 3 which extends through the concaved surface a distance from the extremity of the said section, and which has the tapering portions forward of the groove 3 flaring outwardly on their inner edges to conform to the widening portion of the rib 4, substantially as described for the purpose set forth.

In testimony that we claim the foregoing as our own we have hereto affixed our signatures in the presence of two witnesses.

WILLIAM H. ROEHR. CHARLES ROEHR. Witnesses:

A. J. SCHACK, A. J. FLAHARTY.


----------



## filmonger

1911 K & C Ad


----------



## filmonger

Interesting article from 1896 The wheel... here we see W G Shepard who is the eldest son of H G Shepard just employed by Lobdell at his factory in Marietta OH being promoted to assume mechanical management of the wood handlebar dept. - a new building is being built for this purpose. I find it odd that H G Shepard would let this kind of talent go outside his business interests in New Haven Conn to a competitor like Lobdell.


----------



## filmonger

Letter from H Lauter - 1896


----------



## filmonger




----------



## dnc1

filmonger said:


> View attachment 799999



Very interesting machine, didn't know he used wood rims?


----------



## filmonger

dnc1 said:


> Very interesting machine, didn't know he used wood rims?




This is a very complicated subject as you know. I would hazard to guess that Dunlop himself preferred steel rims - though, his business partner Du Cros was a race man and "wood" would have tugged at his heart. I posted his picture here due to the fact that wood rim manufacturers needed the use of his patent and influenced the profiles of the rims they made to accommodate his tires through legal arrangments and approvals. A good example of this is provided below with the arrangement made with the Boston Wood Rim Co. The hands being a trademark. I will post a long historical section here showing how the wood rim profile was influenced by lawsuits and demand from the public.......but as they say, it's complicated.


----------



## filmonger

Fairbanks prospectus for Draycott Mills, Derbyshire UK company 1896... Gives you an idea of the Mfg's who were interested in the wood rims.


----------



## filmonger

More Information on the Keen Wood Rim Co. Aug 4 1897 - The Times...Bellow Falls, Vermont

Looks like a little wheeling and dealing here.














They move the company from NH... May 1 1897


----------



## filmonger

More info on the Fairbanks Rim Manufacturing, Draycott Mills UK.... March 7 1896 

This is very interesting as it looks like this was part of the deal when the Raleigh Cycle Company went public. there is quite a bit of information here and is worthwhile reading from a historical perspective. It also indicates racers who rode their brand of bicycles. I was surprised to see Zimmerman on the list.


----------



## filmonger

*Background information on K & C Manufacturing Co.*

K & C  are the last names of it’s founders………Keyes & Cowdrey ( *Atwood Beaman Keyes &  Charles F Cowdrey*. )

Atwood Keyes was Born Oct 30, 1850 in Princeton, Worchester County, Massachusetts and died 14 Oct 1911 at age 60. He is buried in North Cemetery in Princeton. He grew up in Princeton where he operated a wheelwright and blacksmith business. Interestingly he began to manufacture paper rims for bicycles.  Atwood quickly sold-out his paper rim patent to  J. W. Bryant Co.of LaPorte, Ind. who quickly went bankrupt in 1896.










He decided to focus on wood bicycle rims. Atwood had been associated with Charles F Cowdrey for some time due to his speciality of producing, designing specialist machine work for manufacture. Cowdrey owned one of the oldest bicycle repair shops in Fitchburg, Massachusetts called C H Cowdrey Machine Works that his father Charles H Cowdrey had founded in 1875.

Charles F. Cowdrey




Charles Francis Cowdrey was born, May 1, 1871, son of Charles H and- Priseilia (Hams) Cowdrey. He attended the public schools in Fitchburg and later was graduated from Bryant & Stratton business college in Boston. After business college Charles and his brother joined his fathers firm as apprentices, learning all aspects of the machinists trade before joining his father in the office. His talents fit the business well and soon was in charge of the company.  Charles was the Inventor of the Brake Tester and a member of the National C. of C. Congress Textile Group. He enjoyed outdoor pursuits and was a member of several sporting clubs. He served as a councilman in city government in 1903. Charles died in 1935 of Pneumonia at the age of 63


His Father C. H. Cowdrey

_Born April 1, 1836 in Lunenburg, Mass. Educated in publics schools in Lunenburg. Learned his machinists trade at Putnam Machine Co. He was enlisted in the Civil War in Co. A, First Battalion, Heavy Artillery - Mass. Volunteers. Died Dec 8 1896.



 

Employees at C H Cowdrey machine shop 1902



 

By 1878 Cowdrey was manufacturing the Waymoth variety lathe.



 
_
By 1884 the product line had expanded to a larger line of woodworking machinery, including table saws. Here we can see why Atwood Keyes would partner with Cowdrey in making wood bicycle rims.  Some of their products included a rod, pin and dowel machine; wood seat adzer or hollower; upright boring machine; swing saw with patent shield; box board matcher; box board double cut-off saw; box board edging saw; cut-off sawing machine; Wardwell's or cabinet-maker's saw bench; bicycle wood-rim machinery; improved back knife lathe; Rollstone spiral back knife lathe; variety or Waymoth lathe; straight back knife lathe; emery grinder; saw arbor; tenon chuck; "Self-Oiling Loose Pulley".









The company operated for many years. In 1919 they started making production machinery for the Dixie Cup Co., and in 1946 Dixie acquired Cowdrey and renamed it to Dixie-Cowdrey Machine Corp., which stayed in business until 1955.

*The Formation of K & C .......*

Atwood then focused on Wood Rims with the formation of K & C and started to manufacture in Keene N H. Keene was a good mixture of manufacturers & lumber trade close to rail transport. It also had its share of bicycle manufacturers such as The Trinity Bicycle Manufacturing Co factory and The New England Cycle Supply Co.




The Trinity Cycle Co 1897



The New England Cycle Supply in conjuction with Wilkins Toy Co. (_ established in 1898 by Harry T. Kingsbury_ ) invented and patented many devices for the use of cycle repairers, makers and dealers. One of the most intersting being the semi-automatic rim drill. ( post number 30 in this thread https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/toc-wood-rim-makers-info.61555/page-2 )




Atwood chose to locate in the Beaver Mills for a Year and a half. _Keene Wood Rim manufacturing was also located here for a very short time in 1897. There seemed to be quite a few companies operating out of this location._











Atwood then transferred his rim business to Ayer. In 1898 he was with the Bay State Rim Co and located his new company in the same building belonging to the Ayer Building Association. In 1898 the Bay State Rim Co.’s capital was withdrawn and went into liquidation. K & C was reformed as a new Corporation and purchased the Bay state Rim Co. The new corporation’s president was Josiah Quincy ( who was also the mayor of Boston ). Clinton lovell was treasurer & general manager. Atwood B Keyes was Superintendent of the mechanical department.








Con't on next thread........


----------



## filmonger

Continuation from above - *Background information on K & C Manufacturing Co.



 


 
__________________________
__________________________



 
*
Josiah Quincy was not only the President of K & C he also served two terms as the Mayor of Boston. He held the office from Jan. 1896 to Jan. 1900. He also ran for Governor in 1901 but was unsuccessful. He Died Sept. 8, 1919 at the age of 59. It pays to be connected and his family was very prominent in the state of Massachusetts.
*


 


 


 


 


 

Some Color Options for K & C Rims



 

Picture of the NH factory 1910



 

1911 Ads.....



 

 

 



 



 

Iver Johnson K & C Tags...... *I speculate that due to Cowdrey and his company being in Fitchburg that they likely had a close working relationship with Iver Johnson and that this could have been the same for K & C.




*


 

1917 they had a large fire that injured a fireman.

Photos of how the rims were packed -  ( Photos of the tags & rim packing supplied by Cabe member Ivrjhnsn )



 

*


----------



## Junkhunter

Figured I would add this here. Another Kundtz... found on a fixed hub


----------



## dnc1

Junkhunter said:


> Figured I would add this here. Another Kundtz... found on a fixed hub
> 
> View attachment 1367355




Nice!
Phenomenal research went into this thread, great to see some new additions.


----------



## Handyman

Hi Cabers,
I don't believe I've seen this wood wheel manufacturer's stamp in this thread.  These wheels were on a 1902 Iver Johnson bike that I own. The wheels are 1 1/8" wide and I believe were made by the Fairbanks Wood Rim Company of Bradford, PA.  Wish I had a better pic but it's the best I have....... perhaps another member does and can post it.   Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## bentwoody66

Any ideas on this one? Rim profile is fairly peaked as opposed to flat. Joint is angled instead of straight.  Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

filmonger said:


> *Fairbanks - Boston Rim Co. & Boston Wood Rim Co*
> 
> Fairbanks - Boston Rim Co. Info
> 
> A C Fairbanks. was born in Sterling, MA 1852 & in 1868 Moved to Boston....he then worked in Quincy market for about a year and in 1870 he decided to join his brothers fountain syringe business until 1879. In 1875 when he was 23 he started manufacturing Banjo's A C Fairbanks-maker, Boston. In June 17 1879 he had a design patent for Rubber Fountain -Syringe granted Pat No D11248. - After he took out the Patent he manufactured these himself for a few years. His son _Curtis Stowell Fairbanks_ is born Oct 25 1879. In 1880 at the age of 28 he began to manufacture Banjo's , Mandolins & Guitars as _Fairbanks and Cole_ at 121 Court St.His Daughter _Ethel Conant Fairbanks_ is born Dec 22, 1881. In 1884 his son _Albert Henry Fairbanks_ is Born June 18 1884. He also takes out a Banjo case Patenet Oct 21 1884 Pat no. 306731. In 1885 he takes out another Patent for a Tuning Peg support July 14 1885 Pat No. 322054 and another on Oct 6 1885 for a bowl shaped metal tone chamber then another on March 29 1887 for a perforated tube tone ring, bracket band, shoe style neck clamp Pat no 360.005. In 1889 his daughter _Grace Francis Fairbanks_ is born May 28 1889. In 1890 A C Fairbanks & Co. introduced the Electric banjo and *Fairbanks, Sunburn & Cole - Bicycle Manufacturer was added to his stable*. On March 11 1890 Pat no 423.231 metal tone ring, grooved tension hoop and Dec 30 1890 Pat no 443510 Electric & Curtis tone rings were granted.
> 
> *In 1892 A C fairbanks introduced wood rims for Bicycles & recv'd patents in 1893-1897*
> 
> in 1893 at the age of 41 A. C. Fairbanks Company, inc recv'd 2 more patents .... One for a tone ring truss jan 10 1893 Pat no 489.470 another in *May 9, 1893 for Laminated bicycle rim similar to his multilayer banjo rim* and a third in Dec 5 1893 Pat no 510.335 for mandolin body and tailpiece.
> 
> He serve on the Sommerville city council & was reelected in 1894 - in this same year he sold his interest in the Fairbanks Banjo Company.
> 
> *In 1894 Fairbanks Wood Rim Co., was located at 5 Appleton St. and operated as a bicycle company.* _In this same year he also went to Europe as they also had a plant in England by this time._ He was granted another Patenet Dec 1894 Pat no 530172 for a reinforced area of wooden rim to accommodate tire valve.
> 
> *1895 - he was granted a patent April 9th pat no 537188 for a waterproof cloth covering on wooden bicycle rim.*
> 1896 at the age of 44 he moved to Tonowanda, N.Y and _sadly in 1897 Grace Francis fairbanks Died on May 11th._
> *He was granted another Patent Dec 7 1897 Pat no 594939 for adjustable bicycle hand grips.
> 
> In 1904 at the age of 52 a large fire destroys Fairbanks co and it is sold to Vega*
> 
> In 1906 at the age of 54 he had worked for 13 years at the Water proof Paint co. Watertown, MA & served the last few years as President
> 
> In 1919 at the age of 67 he died on Oct 10........ His sons - Curtis Stowell died March 13 1945 and Albert Henry died June 28 1945
> 
> 
> http://hschwartz.com/FairbanksBanjos...hronology.html
> 
> He patented quite a few things and as you can see is also known for his banjo's .... He even introduced an electric banjo in the late 1890's.
> 
> He was a member and officer of the National Wood Rim Manufacturers Association in the day along with many others.
> 
> He owned the Fairbanks Wood Rim Co of Bradford PA, Boston Wood rim Co .
> 
> Fairbanks also made rims for Constrictor as part of their European business model
> 
> View attachment 164163
> 
> This is from The Wheel in 1898 and Explains how they make their rims.
> 
> View attachment 164164
> 
> View attachment 164165
> 
> View attachment 164166
> 
> View attachment 164168
> 
> View attachment 174862
> 
> This gives you an idea of how many rims they made yearly
> 
> View attachment 175821
> 
> Expanding into Canada 1897 - 1898 by buying Hurndall Wood Rim Co of Canada.
> 
> View attachment 198521
> 
> View attachment 265199


----------



## FreedomMachinist

filmonger said:


> Fairbanks quits American Wood Rim Co.
> 
> From Cycle Age - May 1900
> 
> View attachment 767453
> 
> Tied spokes have fallen from favour due to improvements in wheel building.
> 
> Jan 1901
> 
> View attachment 767454



There is one thing that I just can't get my head around: I own a few American made machines, dating from mid 1890s to 1910s. In my opinion the American makers were very innovative, with often extremely fancy ideas , e.g. seems like every US-maker had a unique handle bar clamping idea, they really thrived for the very best technical solutions - and many US-crank hanger designs were copied by German makers later on.
 But one thing seemed to be absent in the US:  "Hinterzogene Speiche" ( I don't even know the English name for it ) - it is the concept of crossing spokes not only radially (tangent spokes) but also axially -i.e. a spoke which leaves the hub on the outside will not go directly to the rim, but be crossed underneath the neighboring spoke, so the spokes will touch and therefore support each other. By doing this, the wheel will get significant stiffer against side impacts - and: this improvment doesnt really cost anything, unlike soldering the crossings, which was a common practice on both sides of the pond, usually for early / and or high-end machines (e.g. my Hartford and Dürkopp are spoked that way,).

Dürkopp (Radial+Axial Crossed Spoke)






Hartford (Radial Crossed)




So: is it only my limited perspective or indeed a fact that "spoke over-/under pulling" was not known in the US until much later ?


----------



## FreedomMachinist

Wanted to add:
In Germany (and most of Europe), soon after the development of the tension spoke (Ariel) and the tangent spoked rear driven Safety Bicycle (around 1890) , most suppliers also did the spoke pattern "cross over/under", pretty much to this day. The only known exemption was "Wanderer/Chemnitz" in the 1920, and it is speculated that automatic machines made it obsolet.
But, as of today, even automatic spoke machines may handle that crossing , here is a you tube link, in the beginning you see the semi-automatic process and after the 1st minute the fully automated marvel


----------

